# Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...



## boss3D (3. September 2008)

*Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Hi!

Wie einige von euch mitbekommen haben werden, suche ich nach einer besseren Kühllösung für meine HD4870. Auf meiner ersten HD4870 hatte ich den Twin-Turbo drauf, mit dem ich auch sehr zufrieden war, allerdings hatte der gewisse Probleme, die SpaWas und den VRAM auf vernünftigen Temps zu halten. Deswegen dachte ich an was größeres: HR-03 + HR-09 + 120er
Allerdings hat diese Kühllösung im Endeffekt zu viele Nachteile für mich und ich habe mein Geld nicht, um es beim Fenster rauszuschmeißen.

Da ich den Referenzkühler allerdings unbedingt los werden will, fällt mir nichts anderes ein, als eine Wakü. Da ich mit sowas noch absolut keine Erfahrungen habe, suche ich euren Rat ... 

Folgende Fragen habe ich im Moment:
*1.)* Ich will keine Wakü für das ganze System, sondern eine, die ausschließlich die HD4870 kühlt. Gibt es sowas überhaupt, bzw. ist das grundsätzlich möglich?
*2.)* Falls ja, könnte ich in so eine Wakü später mal meinen Prozi integrieren?
*3.)* Was würde mich eine gute Wakü, die nur die HD4870 kühlt in etwa kosten?
*4.)* Welche Teile kämen dafür in Frage? Bitte verweist mich nicht auf google. Ich weiß echt nicht, welche Hersteller gut sind und welche Teile man als brauchbar bezeichnen kann.

Danke für baldige Antworten.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## y33H@ (3. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

N guten Single-Radi samt XL1 und nen EK Water Blocks EK-FC 4870. Kostet aber zu viel im Verhältnis. Wenn WaKü, dann gescheit - sprich Triple-Radi um später den Rest reinzupacken.

cYa


----------



## boss3D (3. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



y33H@ schrieb:


> N guten Single-Radi samt XL1 und nen EK Water Blocks EK-FC 4870. Kostet aber zu viel im Verhältnis. Wenn WaKü, dann gescheit - sprich Triple-Radi um später den Rest reinzupacken.


150 - 200 € darf es schon kosten, allerdings ...
... muss der Versand aller Teile im Preis dabei sein
... müssen es dann wirklich sehr gute Teile sein
... wenn wir nicht zu weit über 150 € hinausschießen würden, wäre ich sehr froh, immerhin will ich nicht für die Kühlung mehr zahlen, als für die Graka und in naher Zukunft ist nicht geplant, auch die CPU unter H²O zu setzten.  

Aus deiner Antwort schließe ich, dass es grundsätzlich möglich ist, eine Wakü zusammenzustellen, die nur die Graka kühlt, in die man aber später mal den Prozi integrieren könnte?!

Mfg, boss3D


----------



## y33H@ (4. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Nur mit nem Single-Radi CPU und GPU kühlen ist ne schlechte Idee 

cYa


----------



## boss3D (4. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



y33H@ schrieb:


> Nur mit nem Single-Radi CPU und GPU kühlen ist ne schlechte Idee


Das hast du mir schon in deinem letzten Posting verraten, allerdings kann ich mit dieser Aussage wenig anfangen. Mein E6750 wird bestimmt nie mehr Wasser sehen. Frühestens mein nächster Prozi vielleicht ...

Kannst du mir bitte sinnvolle Teile empfehlen, die mir auch in Zukunft alle Möglichkeiten _(Prozi unter H²O)_ offen halten, momentan aber nur die HD4870 kühlen?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## y33H@ (4. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Sooo genau kenne ich mich da nicht aus, ich habs nur mit LuKü  Hau mal Oli an, der schläft mit dem Zeug [ja, der Satz ist doppeldeutig^^]

cYa


----------



## boss3D (4. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



y33H@ schrieb:


> Sooo genau kenne ich mich da nicht aus, ich habs nur mit LuKü  Hau mal Oli an, der schläft mit dem Zeug [ja, der Satz ist doppeldeutig^^]


Ist momentan leider nicht online. "Dr.House" leider ebenfalls nicht ... 

Vielleicht kann mir ja sonst noch jemand weiterhelfen, außerdem gehe ich eh gleich schlafen und wenn die "Experten" morgen wieder da sind, werde ich hoffentlich eine ordentliche Kühllösung finden.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

ich könnte son paar tips in den raum werfen...
preislich ist 150€ aber recht nah am sockelbetrag dran - bei einer wakü braucht man nunmal immer eine pumpe, agb,... und ein single radi kostet auch keineswegs 1/3 eines triple.
deswegen ist ne kleine wakü nur wenig billiger als eine große.

aber fangen wir an: 

gpu-kühler: ich rate zum gpu-x² lt
der kühlt nur minimal schlechter als die non-lt variante und die ist das leistungsfähigste am markt. die -lt ausgabe netterweise das günstigste. - 64€

pumpe: eheim station 12v reicht eigentlich für 90% aller zwecke aus, bringt den agb gleich mit und ist sehr günstig. außerdem eine der leisesten am markt. -49€
alternativ kannst du noch 13€ sparen und die 230v variante nehmen - wenn du ehe eine master/slave oder schalterleiste nutzt (also die pumpe nicht einzeln einschalten müsstest), hast du keine nachteile (im gegenteil: befüllen ist einfacher)

radiator: magicools slim-reihe hat im pcgh test gut abgeschnitten und ist sehr billig - dual für 29€, da hast du auch einigermaßen reserven, um noch die cpu einzubinden. (wird zumindest leiser oder kühler als mit luftkühlung)
der single ist mit 20€ kaum billiger, ich würde sogar gleich zum 37€ triple greifen, wenn du den platz dafür hast.

schlauch&anschlüsse: 1-2m pvc in 8/11 und passende anschlüsse machen nochmal so 15€.

füllung ist destilliertes wasser vom tank-, super- oder baumarkt für 2€ 2-5l.

sind wir bei 159€ mit dualradiator, aber ohne versand und an-/abfahrt baumarkt 
und ohne lüfter - wenn du keinen 120er mehr übrig hast (je nach einbaulage des radis sparrst du dir gehäuselüfter), rate ich zu scythe s-flex 1200 (müssen nicht mit voller drehzahl laufen, aber man hat reserven) für 15€ das stück. (einer reicht vorerst, wenn du ganz knapp bei kasse bist)

wenn du doch noch mehr geld ausgeben willst, würde ich am ehesten bei der pumpe was machen - wird dann aber gleich ein gutes stück teurer, weil ein extra agb benötigt wird.


p.s.: die teile gibts natürlich nicht nur bei aquatuning, vielleicht kannst du bei anderen shops noch ein paar € rauskitzeln. aber aquatuning hat einfach das größte sortiment, was mir das raussuchen erleichtert


----------



## boss3D (4. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

^^ Viele herzlichen Dank, genau auf sowas habe ich gewartet.   

Preislich befindet sich deine Zusammenstellung auf jeden Fal in meinem finanziellen Rahmen. Mit Versand dürften die 200 € eigentl. nicht überschritten werden.

Ein paar Fragen hätte ich noch:
1.) Was ist "agb"?
2.) Wie viele solche kleinen Anschlüsse muss ich kaufen? Zwei, oder?
3.) Was genau macht ein Radiator?
4.) Einen GPU-Kühler, bei dem sich auch der VRAM noch unter dieser Platte befindet, so, wie die SpaWas, gibt es nicht?

Gibt es von anderen Leuten noch Verbesserungsvorschläge für seine Zusammenstellung?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast3737 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

1.) Abkürzung für Ausgleichsbehälter
2.) immer zwei Anschlüsse je "Ding" sage ich mal so
3.) der Radiator ist auch bekannt unter dem Namen Wärmetauscher er führt die Wärme aus dem Wasser an die Luft ab
4.) bitte jemand anderes..kenn mich damit nicht so gut aus, ich würde einen Einzelkühler nur für den GPU nehmen, die Rams können entweder die vormontierten Kühler behalten oder neue angeklebt bekommen..

Edit: ich persönlich würde dir zum Accelero S1 raten der Einbau ist nicht so aufwendig und du spart Geld, Zeit, Nerven und rennerei


----------



## boss3D (4. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> 2.) immer zwei Anschlüsse je "Ding" sage ich mal so


Außer der GPU habe ich ja kein "Ding", also müsste das 2 Anschlüsse bedeuten, oder?


RuneDRS schrieb:


> 3.) der Radiator ist auch bekannt unter dem Namen Wärmetauscher er führt die Wärme aus dem Wasser an die Luft ab


Alles klar ... 


RuneDRS schrieb:


> ich würde einen Einzelkühler nur für den GPU nehmen, die Rams können entweder die vormontierten Kühler behalten oder neue angeklebt bekommen..


 Also, dann bleibe ich wohl bei dieser Platte, die die GPU und die SpaWas kühlt und auf die VRAM-Chips montiere ich die Aluminium-Kühlkörper ...


RuneDRS schrieb:


> Edit: ich persönlich würde dir zum Accelero S1 raten der Einbau ist nicht so aufwendig und du spart Geld, Zeit, Nerven und rennerei


Da hätte ich mitr ja gleich meine erste HD4870 mit Twin-Turbo behalten können. Also die Wakü für die Graka ist bei mir jetzt schon relativ fix, von LuKü-Lösungen habe ich vorerst genug ... 

Ich fasse nochmals zusammen:
GPU-Kühler: gpu-x² lt
Pumpe: eheim station 12v
Radiator: dual
Schlauch & Anschlüsse: 1-2m pvc in 8/11 und passende anschlüsse

Jetzt habe ich noch ein paar Fragen:
1.) Wie viele Anschlüsse brauche ich jetzt exakt? 2?
2.) In meinem Gehäuse bringe ich die WaKü vermutlich nicht unter. Kann ich einfach die Schläuche hinten aus dem Gehäuse rausleiten und Pumpe + Radi hinten neben das Gehäuse stellen?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast3737 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Wie du das mit den GPU Kühler hälst bleibt dir überlassen...
Mit "Ding" meinte ich alles AGB, GPU, Pumpe, Radi...bei jeden sind üblicherweise zwei Anschlüsse meist 1/4'
Zur Pumpe kann dir auch eine Liang DDC 1T(entkoppelt und mit Plexideckel) empfehlen..bin sehr zufrieden. Was für Schläuche möchtest du nehmen? Da kann ich dir auch zu PUR raten. Die sind steifer und verformen sich nicht, wenn der Schlauch mal etwas zu lang gerät. _EDIT: das habe ich zum Beispiel beim CPU so gemacht, damit die Schläuche nicht zu knapp sind, wenn ich alles mal abnehmen muss ohne die WaKü abzulassen._

Man sagt zwar das die schwer zu montieren sind aber dem Eindruck kann ich nichts abgewinnen fand es ging einfach. Dann guckst du dir noch Ollies Video an und du bist WaKü-Fit!


----------



## boss3D (4. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> Wie du das mit den GPU Kühler hälst bleibt dir überlassen...


Jo, ich mache einfach die Platte drauf und auf die VRAM-Chips montiere ich die Aluminium-Kühlkörper, die ich noch vom Twin-Turbo habe ...  


RuneDRS schrieb:


> Mit "Ding" meinte ich alles AGB, GPU, Pumpe, Radi...bei jeden sind üblicherweise zwei Anschlüsse meist 1/4'


Also sollte ich am besten gleich mal 10 solche Teile kaufen. Was meinst du mit "1/4"?


RuneDRS schrieb:


> Was für Schläuche möchtest du nehmen?


Da bleibe ich vorerst bei denen, die ich in meinem vorigen Posting verlinkt habe.


RuneDRS schrieb:


> Dann guckst du dir noch Ollies Video an und du bist WaKü-Fit!


Wo finde ich das Video?

Bitte noch diese Frage beantworten:


boss3D schrieb:


> In meinem Gehäuse bringe ich die WaKü vermutlich nicht unter. Kann ich einfach die Schläuche hinten aus dem Gehäuse rausleiten und Pumpe + Radi hinten neben das Gehäuse stellen?


Hier findest du Bilder meines PCs ...
Mittlerweile ist auch noch eine X-Fi reingekommen, wohin also mit den WaKü-Teilen?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast3737 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Das Video war in der letzten Extrem! Es ist was für den Dokumentar-Oskar..und es hat mir meine Unsicherheit genommen...

mit 1/4 meine ich einviertel Zoll..hätte ich wohl 1/4'' schreiben müssen..hier Beispiel von deinem Kühler:





> Anschluss: G ¼ Zoll (DIN ISO 228-1)


Anschlüsse Brauchst du insgesamt 6 Stück (2xAGB mit Pumpe, 2xRADI,2xGPU). meine Anschluß empfehlung: Tüllen 11/8

Das mit dem heraus führen ist kein Problem, machst entweder ein Loch oder halt einfach durch die PCI Schlitze(falls es passt)...

Du machst das schon..


----------



## boss3D (4. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> Das Video war in der letzten Extrem!


Ach so, ich lese nur PCGH und PCGames ...  


RuneDRS schrieb:


> Anschlüsse Brauchst du insgesamt 8 Stück


Schon klar, ich habe deswegen "10" geschrieben, um gleich 2 für den Prozi auf Vorrat zu haben.


RuneDRS schrieb:


> Das mit dem heraus führen ist kein Problem, machst entweder ein Loch oder halt einfach durch die PCI Schlitze(falls es passt)...


An das mit den Slot-Öffnungen habe ich ja gedacht. Die Slot-Blenden habe ich sowieso schon längst entfernt.


RuneDRS schrieb:


> Du machst das schon..


Danke für dein Vertrauen, aber momentan habe ich ehrlich gesagt noch ziemlich Schiss vor der ganzen Sache ...  

Mal schauen, ob ich bei google noch ein paar sinnvolle, bebilderte Anleitungen finde.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast3737 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

*Hatte mich geirrt deine Pumpe ist ja im AGB schon drin habe es oben mal geändert.also 6 Tüllen.*.Wenn du die Schläuche ordentlich grade abschneidest und alle Anschlüsse per Hand eindrehst geht das schon..die Anschlüsse dürfen nicht zu fest sein..sonst quillt die Dichtung raus und es läuft. Zur Not wenn es nicht geht nimmst du ein Werkzeug oder einen anderen Anschluss. Bei Plexi Teilen aufpassen nicht zu fest(sagte ich ja schon). 
Meine Empfehlung für dein Wasser in den Baumarkt gehen und dest. Wasser und BASF Glysantin(Rot/Weisse Schrift, das Zeug selbst ist blau) kaufen, damit kannst du die Wakü bestimmt 10mal befüllen. Dann beides Mischen Wasser 4-10 Teile und Glysantin 1 Teil je nachdem wie "dünn" du es haben willst.


----------



## boss3D (4. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> Dann beides Mischen Wasser 4-10 Teile und Glysantin 1 Teil je nachdem wie "dünn" du es haben willst.


Wofür ist dieses "Glysantin" denn gut? Meinst du 9/10 Wasser und 1/10 Glysantin?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast3737 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Über kurz oder lang wird dein Wasser verunreinigt und schon durch den Einbau gelangen Keime und Algen in den Kreislauf. Irgendwann hast du dann Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen...Glysantin ist ein Korrisonsschutz und gleichzeitig tötet es alles Ab was im Kreislauf ist..


----------



## Fifadoc (4. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/22796-hd4870-mit-ek-kuehler.html

Das mal als kleinigkeit zu lesen. 
Andere Kühler dürften ebenfalls alles abdecken und somit werden auch die SpaWas mitgekühlt.
Ansonsten mach ich hier gar keine große Zusammenstellung, gibt ja nun schon welche.
Lediglich beim Schlauch solltest du überlegen direkt 11/8 Tygon oder Masterkleer zu nehmen. Die sind biegsamer und deutlich leichter zu verlegen.
Als Korrosiosschutz fungiert bei mir Innovatek Protekt Konzentrat in der Mischung 1:3 mit dest. Wasser aus dem Baumarkt.


----------



## boss3D (4. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> Über kurz oder lang wird dein Wasser verunreinigt und schon durch den Einbau gelangen Keime und Algen in den Kreislauf. Irgendwann hast du dann Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen...Glysantin ist ein Korrisonsschutz und gleichzeitig tötet es alles Ab was im Kreislauf ist..


Ah, sehr gut.  


Fifadoc schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/22796-hd4870-mit-ek-kuehler.html


Danke, aber die Kühlplatte auf die Graka montieren, ist für mich ein Kinderspiel. Eher der ganze Rest könnte mir Schwierigkeiten bereiten ...

Ok, wegen den Schläuchen schaue ich dann nochmal. Überzeugt habt ihr mich jedenfalls. Wenn alles nach Plan verläuft, werden die Teile morgen bestellt.  

Eine Frage hätte ich aber noch:
Was ist bei Pumpen besser, viel Volt, oder wenig Volt? - Link

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Fifadoc (4. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

ich wollte dir damit nicht erklären, wie man das montiert. Dass du eine Graka zerlegen kannst, konnt ich schon mehrfach lesen ^^
Mein Tagebuch befasst sich lediglich mit dem Gesamtthema "HD4870 unter Wasser". Halt mit Kühler, Temps, usw...

Bei der Pumpe ist es wurscht. Leistungstechnisch ist es egal, die 12V Variante wird halt am Netzteil angeschlossen und startet nur, wenn das Netzteil startet.
Die 230V Variante läuft immer, wenn die steckdose strom hat. Das hat den nachteil, dass das Kabel aus dem Gehäuse raus muss. aber es hat den vorteil, dass du die Pumpe laufen lassen kannst, ohne dass der Rechner läuft. (geht auch bei 12V, aber nur mit Adapter).

Ich hab eine 12V Pumpe, die an einer Abschaltbaren Steckdose mit dem PC hängt. Also den Rechner kann ich eh erst starten, wenn die Dose strom hat. Und dann läuft auch gleich die Pumpe.


----------



## GoZoU (4. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> Ah, sehr gut.
> 
> Danke, aber die Kühlplatte auf die Graka montieren, ist für mich ein Kinderspiel. Eher der ganze Rest könnte mir Schwierigkeiten bereiten ...
> 
> ...



Du bist doch schon lange im Forum unterwegs, warum nutzt du nicht mal die Suchfunktion?  Hier hast du noch mal was zum Lesen Wakü-FAQ. Noch ein kleiner Tipp von mir, eine Wakü kauft man sich nicht von heute auf morgen, sie ist schließlich eine kostspielige Investition und man sollte sich vorher genau Gedanken machen bzw. über Wasserkühlungen informieren. Sonst hält der Spaß nicht lange an.

Bei der Pumpe ist es Geschmackssache. Ich persönlich tendiere zur 12-Volt-Version. Der Vorteil ist, dass du sie ans Netzteil deines Rechners anschließen kannst und deshalb nicht separat an oder ausschalten musst. Die 230-Volt-Version erleichtert das Befüllen, jedoch wird sie an eine gewöhnliche Steckdose angeschlossen. Daher würde sich bei einer Verwendung Letzterer eine abschaltbare Steckerleiste empfehlen.


Poste bitte vor dem Bestellen noch einmal deine komplette Zusammenstellung, mit allem was dazu gehört (Anschlüsse ect.). 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Lee (4. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Ne 230 Volt Pumpe steckst du an die Steckdose an. Die 12V läuft übers Netzteil. Beides hat seine Vor und Nachteile. Vorteil bei 230V ist erst einmal, dass sie günstiger ist und die Tatsache, dass das man das System leichter befüllen kann...

Die 12V ist teurer, man muss sie aber nicht wie die 230 V immer manuel einschalten, wenn man das System startet...

Edit: Da waren zwei schneller


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> 1.) Was ist "agb"?



der ausgleichsbehälter. eine ganz kleine menge wasser verdunstet/diffundiert durch die schläuche - der agb verhindert, dass man alle 1-2 monate nachfüllen muss. außerdem gleicht er volumenschwankungen durch die erwärmung/abkühlung aus.
hauptfunktion ist aber das abtrennen von luft - durch den großen querschnitt strömt das wasser im agb langsam, luftblasen können sich absetzen und werden nicht durch den kreislauf gepumpt (was lärm macht und die kühlleistung vermindert). letztes ist vor allem beim befüllen des systems wichtig, dafür stellt agb gleich noch ne schöne große öffnung zur verfügung.
alternativ steht "agb" auch allgemeine geschäftsbedinungen 



> 2.) Wie viele solche kleinen Anschlüsse muss ich kaufen? Zwei, oder?


zwei für die grafikkarte, zwei für den radiator, zwei für die pumpe.
eben zwei für jede komponente, wobei pumpe&agb bei dir eine einheit bildern - sonst bräuchtest du acht.



> 3.) Was genau macht ein Radiator?



er gibt die wärme, die das wasser aufgenommen hat, an die luft ab - letztendlich kühlt auch eine wasserkühlung mit luft. der vorteil resultiert durch die hierzu verwende fläche. (bau mal einen 2x120mm kühler direkt auf die grafikkarte  )



> 4.) Einen GPU-Kühler, bei dem sich auch der VRAM noch unter dieser Platte befindet, so, wie die SpaWas, gibt es nicht?



der von mir verlinkte kühlt alle bauteile mit. 
alternativen gibt es noch von EK und aquacomputer. (und vermutlich innovatek, da aber nur aus alu)



bezüglich externem aufstellen:
problemlos möglich. allerdings ist es in fast jedem gehäuse möglich, die pumpe intern zu verbauen und den radiator kann z.b. auch auf dem deckel montieren. da ist er zwar auch "extern", aber das ganze bleibt eine zusammenhängende, leicht bewegliche einheit. 
wenn du es wirklich komplett extern aufstellst, ist eine 230v pumpe wirklich eine überlegung wert. außerdem hättest du dann genug platz, um dir einen agb selbst zu bauen, wenn du willst - in kombination mit einer darin versenkten eheim1046 hast du dann eine nochmal nen tick leisere, nen tick stärkere und (je nach bastelkosten) nen tick günstigere lösung.
dickwandiges (mehr als 1mm wandstärke) pvc, wie verlinkt, ist auch für externe montage als schlauch geeignet.
(ich selbst nutze erfolgreich 7,5/10mm schlauch, aber da ist die hersteller auswahl n bissl klein, weswegen ich eher 8/11mm empfehle)

bezüglich wasserzusatz:
keine deiner komponenten ist korrosionsgefährdet, bestenfalls läuft das kupfer an - was du aber bei dem kühler auch nicht siehst.
fälle von biobefall in geschlossenen kreisläufen sind mir nach wie vor keine bekannt, kann mir auch nur schwer vorstellen, wie. wenn du auf nummer extra sicher gehen willst, gibts alternativ zum autofrostschutz noch die empfehlung des grafikkartenherstellers: ne messerspitze zitronensäure/l (aber nicht mehr) in den kreislauf. (dann aber keine alukomponenten nachrüsten)


_edit: die vor-/nachteile von 230v pumpen spar ich mir dann mal und ergänze nur noch ganz kurz: für eheim compact 230v und z.t. auch eheim1046 230v bekommt man ersatzteile auch im aquarienzubehör, z.t. sogar in ner guten baumarktabteilung_


----------



## boss3D (4. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Ok, danke für alle Infos.

Hier nocheinmal die komplette Zusammenstellung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fehlt noch was, außer dem Wasser und dem Korrosionsschutz?

Das wichtigste habe ich schon mal kapiert, jetzt geht es dann nur noch um die Montage ...  

Mfg, boss3D


----------



## Gast3737 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

beim Schlauch bitte 4 eingeben(4m reichen auch für weitere Projekte). Der Preis ist auf den laufenden Meter bezogen..


----------



## GoZoU (4. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Und bitte die Bilder im Forum hochladen. Bist du dir sicher, dass du sechs Winkel brauchst? Ich würde lieber noch ein paar normale Anschlüsse dazu bestellen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Gast3737 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

*Tüllen 11/8 *warum nimmst du nicht die? Sollten eingentlich reichen. Bist du dir sicher wie die Wakü später "sitzen" soll? danach entscheidet sich was du für Anschlüsse brauchst. Die Winkel sollen auch angeblich den Durchfluss vermindern.


----------



## GoZoU (4. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Ein Mix aus den Anschraubtüllen und Winkeln wäre optimal 

€: boss3D hast du das FAQ mal gelesen? Da steht alles Wichtige zu Anschlüssen und Schläuchen drin.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Gast3737 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Ein Mix aus den Anschraubtüllen und Winkeln wäre optimal


oder man überlegt sich vorher wie es sein soll(was ich als optimal betrachte). oder man kauft den Mix und guckt wie es passt ist doch egal...


----------



## Fifadoc (4. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

das wär auch meine verbesserung: mehr schlauch und nicht nur gewinkelte anschlüsse.

überleg dir vorher grob, wo du was hin montieren willst. dann ahnst du fix, welche anschlüsse und wie viele du brauchst. 
Außerdem solltest du beachten, dass PVC schlauch keine ganz engen Radien verträgt. Für enge Radien bräuchtest du dann halt Tygon o.ä.


----------



## boss3D (4. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> beim Schlauch bitte 4 eingeben(4m reichen auch für weitere Projekte). Der Preis ist auf den laufenden Meter bezogen..


3 m sollten fürs erste wirklich ausreichend sein.


GoZoU schrieb:


> Und bitte die Bilder im Forum hochladen.


Wieso? Ist doch nicht Pflicht, oder?  


GoZoU schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher, dass du sechs Winkel brauchst? Ich würde lieber noch ein paar normale Anschlüsse dazu bestellen.


Nein, ich werde dann einfach 6 normale nehmen ...


RuneDRS schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher wie die Wakü später "sitzen" soll?


Ich hätte mir das so vorgestellt: Die Schläuche gehen von der WaKü weg und gleich hinten beim Gehäuse raus. Dort enden sie an der Pumpe/Radi. Außer natürlich, das Zeug passt ins Gehäuse ...


GoZoU schrieb:


> €: boss3D hast du das FAQ mal gelesen? Da steht alles Wichtige zu Anschlüssen und Schläuchen drin.


"Überflogen" könnte man sagen ...  

Also neue Zusammenstellung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## Klutten (4. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> "Überflogen" könnte man sagen ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Wenn du dir das FAQ mal komplett ansehen würdest, müsstest du hier nicht jedermann mit Fragen bombardieren. Versteh das jetzt bitte nicht falsch, aber die Forensuche und das FAQ von Meisterkühler sollten deine erste Anlaufstelle sein, um dein doch sehr begrenztes Wissen überhaupt erst einmal auf einen Einsteigerlevel zu befördern.


----------



## boss3D (4. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



Klutten schrieb:


> Wenn du dir das FAQ mal komplett ansehen würdest, müsstest du hier nicht jedermann mit Fragen bombardieren. Versteh das jetzt bitte nicht falsch, aber die Forensuche und das FAQ von Meisterkühler sollten deine erste Anlaufstelle sein, um dein doch sehr begrenztes Wissen überhaupt erst einmal auf einen Einsteigerlevel zu befördern.


Bin ja gerade dabei, dass ich es komplett lese ...  

Könnte in der Zwischenzeit mal jemand meine neue Zusammenstellung "absegnen"?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast3737 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> [..]Könnte in der Zwischenzeit mal jemand meine neue Zusammenstellung "absegnen"?[..]


das passt schon aber wenn du den Prozi später noch mit kühlen möchtest wird der 240er Radi doch zu knapp sein, oder liege ich das unrichtig..?


----------



## GoZoU (4. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> das passt schon aber wenn du den Prozi später noch mit kühlen möchtest wird der 240er Radi doch zu knapp sein, oder liege ich das unrichtig..?



Keine Ahnung ob du das unrichtig liegst  aber der 240er sollte das schaffen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## boss3D (4. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> das passt schon aber wenn du den Prozi später noch mit kühlen möchtest wird der 240er Radi doch zu knapp sein, oder liege ich das unrichtig..?


Ist relativ egal, da eine WaKü für den Prozi, meiner Meinung nach, durch immer feinere Fertigungsprozesse _(40 nm, 32 nm, ...  )_ sowieso bald nicht mehr nötig ist, außer um OC-Rekorde aufzustellen. Auch in naher Zukunft bleibt nur meine Graka unter H²O und dafür sollte der Radi doch reichen?!

Morgen wird jedenfalls bestellt ...  
Bei Alternate hole ich mir dann noch den S-Flex dazu und dann müsste das passen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## GoZoU (4. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Bestell doch die Lüfter gleich bei AT mit, da gibts die auch und du sparst Porto.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## steinschock (4. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Deine Pumpe sollte wohl ins Gehäuse passen, den Radi setzt Du oben Drauf.

Im Wakü-Bilderthread sieht man da einige Möglichkeiten.
Der Dual sollte auch für die CPU noch reichen, außerdem könntest Du dann auch noch ein Singel einbauen, da das Monstrum dann nicht mehr im weg ist.


----------



## boss3D (4. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Bestell doch die Lüfter gleich bei AT mit, da gibts die auch und du sparst Porto.


Echt? Den Shop sollte ich mir mal näher anschauen ...
Ich bestelle so gut wie alles bei Alternate und deshalb habe ich nicht viele Erfahrungen mit anderen Shops.  

Jedenfalls ist mir dank euren Infos und dem FAQ jetzt so ziemlich alles klar. Es könnte bestenfalls sein, dass ich nächste Woche bei der Montage noch ein paar Fragen habe.

Morgen wird jedenfalls alles bestellt und am Montag müssten die Teile dann kommen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## el barto (4. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Zum Kühler: es ist vielleicht besser nicht einen Kühler zu nehmen der nur auf HD4870 passt sondern einen, den du auch noch auf die nächste Graka setzten kannst. 

Dann kannst du allerdings keinen mehr nehmen, der die gesamte Graka abdeckt, sondern nur einen für den Chip und eine für die Spawas und den Speicher. 

Bei der Lösung würdest du Geld sparen, da du auch noch die nächste Graka mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit kühlen kannst ohne gleich den Kühler zu wechseln.

Dr. House hat dazu mal nen Thread gehabt finde den allerdings grad nicht...

mfg el barto

edit:

Beispielsweise den für den Chip 
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p4125_EK-VGA-Supreme---Acetal.html
und Speicher und Spawas dann mit normalen Passivkühlern...

edit2: hier nochmal der Thread von Dr. House
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/15130-wakue-update-4.html
halte das für ne sehr gute Lösung


----------



## boss3D (4. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Der Knackpunkt bei der HD4000-Serie sind nunmal die SpaWas und deshalb ist es unumgänglich, dass diese sich unter H²O befinden. Wenn ich nur die GPU gut kühlen hätte wollen, dann hätte ich mir die HD4870 mit Twin-Turbo behalten ...

Außerdem wird meine nächste Graka die HD5870 und mit etwas Glück passt der Watercool HK GPU-X2 Ati 4870 LT-Serie auch noch auf diese.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Fifadoc (4. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

jop, ein einzelkühler nur für die CPU würde das Problem der SpaWas nicht lösen.
Selbst wenn der für die nächste generation nicht passt... naja, ich hab mir damit abgefunden, dass ich bei einer Karte den Kühler mit planen muss, is leider so.


----------



## boss3D (4. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> naja, ich hab mir damit abgefunden, dass ich bei einer Karte den Kühler mit planen muss, is leider so.


Naja, bei solchen OC-Ergebnissen, wie sie die HD4870 unter H²O mitmacht, kann man sich aber auch nicht beklagen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## boss3D (5. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

So, bin gerade am Bestellen und habe eine letzte Frage zu der Zusammenstellung:
Ich habe mich jetzt doch für den Tripple-Radi entschieden und würde gerne wissen, ob ich mehr, als einen Scythe S-Fles 120er benötige. Falls ja, wie viele brauche ich?
*
[Edit]*
Habe jetzt 2 Scythe S-Flex bestellt. Die sollten vorerst reichen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## steinschock (5. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Wie Trippel schon sagt 3.
Du solltest auch 3 nehmen, die S-Flex sind auf 12V recht laut, mach lieber 
3 X 7V.
Du verschenkst sonst ne menge, da die Passivleistung sehr gering ist.
Ich habe ein Trippel + Singel alle 4 Lüfter einzeln an der Lüftersteuerung
(0 - 12V) und habe das getestet.

Aber 2 reichen auch.


----------



## boss3D (5. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



steinschock schrieb:


> Aber 2 reichen auch.


So, wie es momentan aussieht, wandert mein E6750 vielleicht doch schneller unter H²O, als ich zuerst geplant habe. Sollte ich mich dazu entschließen, bestelle ich mit dem CPU-Kühler noch einen Scythe S-Flex 120er dazu ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## steinschock (5. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Solang der Sockel gleichbleibt kann man den ja weiter benutzen.
Ich hab noch einen von einer Thermaltake Komplettkühlung drauf.
Selbst bei über 4GHz komme ich nicht über 55°C.


----------



## boss3D (5. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



steinschock schrieb:


> Solang der Sockel gleichbleibt kann man den ja weiter benutzen.
> Ich hab noch einen von einer Thermaltake Komplettkühlung drauf.
> Selbst bei über 4GHz komme ich nicht über 55°C.


Naja, mein nächstes Board wird bestimmt nicht mehr Sockel 775, aber event. schmeiße ich Anfang nächstes Jahr noch einen Q9550 drauf ... 

4 GHz macht mein E6750 eher nicht mit, da der die 1.4 V schon für 3.6 GHz braucht. Mit 1.45 V würde der mit viel Glück auf 3.8 GHz kommen.

Wieder mal eine Frage zu Aquatuning:
Ich habe heute alles bestellt und als Bezahlungsmöglichkeit "Vorkasse" ausgewählt. Laut der Beschreibung reserviert Aquatuning die bestellten Teile 5 Tage für mich, ich komme aber nicht mehr vor Montag dazu, das Geld zu überweisen. Was wäre mit den Teilen, wenn das Geld nicht mehr innerhalb dieser 5 Tage bei Aquatuning ankommt? Müsste ich die Teile dann neu bestellen?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## GoZoU (5. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Ruf doch einfach mal bei AT an. Die haben einen der besten Supports (vor allem telefonisch) den ich kenne. 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Fifadoc (5. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

würd mich auch wundern, wenn AT mit den 5 Tagen die Wochenendtage mitzählt.
ich denke 5 Werktage ist realistisch.

pass aber auf, Boss... WaKü is ne feine sache und recht teuer... UND: es macht süchtig ^^
ich akzeptiere temperaturen über 50° bei keiner meiner komponenten mehr, nichtmal unter vollast


----------



## boss3D (5. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> würd mich auch wundern, wenn AT mit den 5 Tagen die Wochenendtage mitzählt.
> ich denke 5 Werktage ist realistisch.


Das hoffe ich auch ...


Fifadoc schrieb:


> pass aber auf, Boss... WaKü is ne feine sache


Darum will ich sie ja.  


Fifadoc schrieb:


> und recht teuer...


Habe ich gemerkt. Aus den anfänglich eingeplanten 150 € wurden ganz schnell 210 € ...
Jedenfalls habe ich erstmal alles andere _(Razer Diamonback 3G, Teufel Concept E Magnum)_ auf Eis gelegt, um die WaKü finanziell durchzubringen.  


Fifadoc schrieb:


> UND: es macht süchtig ^^


Bin ich schon, oder warum glaubst du, plane ich gerade, meinen nagelneuen Thermalright Ultra 120 True Black ebenfalls durch einen WaKü-Aufsatz zu ersetzen?  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CrashStyle (5. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> Das hoffe ich auch ...
> 
> Darum will ich sie ja.
> 
> ...



Genau deshalb hab ich eine!


----------



## steinschock (6. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Oft gibt es auch Halter für neue Sockel, 
das Beispiel sollte verdeutlichen das auch alte Kühler zur not noch gehen.
Ich hab das meiste auch bei AT gekauft da gibt es keine Probleme, die zählen Werktage.


----------



## boss3D (7. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Ich habe eben jemanden gefunden, der mir meine CPU-Luftkühlung abkauft und das Geld möchte ich gleich dafür verwenden, mir einen Wasser-CPU-Kühler zu kaufen. Ich werde den dann gleich heute noch dazubestellen ...

Ein paar Fragen habe ich allerdings noch:
1.) Auf die GPU muss ja WLP drauf. Kann ich da die gleich verwenden, die man normalerweise für CPUs nimmt, oder gibt es da was spezielles?
2.) Auf die Speicherchips müssen ja vermutlich auch irgendwelche Pads drauf. Sind die beim GPU-Kühler dabei?
3.) Muss auf die SpaWas irgendwas drauf?

^^ Wenn ich noch irgendwas dazubestellen muss, hätte ich jetzt die Gelegenheit. 

Momentan habe ich jedenfalls folgendes eingeplant:
1.) CPU-Kühler: Swiftech Apogee GT
2.) 2 zusätzliche Anschlüsse
3.) ein dritter S-Flex 120er

Bessere Empfehlungen sind natürlich immer erwünscht, sollten aber im selben preislichen Rahmen bleiben.  

Danke für baldige Antworten.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## GoZoU (7. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



> 1.) Auf die GPU muss ja WLP drauf. Kann ich da die gleich verwenden, die man normalerweise für CPUs nimmt, oder gibt es da was spezielles?


Da nimmst du die gleich wie für CPUs.


> Auf die Speicherchips müssen ja vermutlich auch irgendwelche Pads drauf. Sind die beim GPU-Kühler dabei?


 Die sollten beiliegen, sicherheitshalber würde ich aber vor der Bestellung nochmal bei AT nachfragen (manchmal werden die auch vergessen).



> 3.) Muss auf die SpaWas irgendwas drauf?


Wahrscheinlich auch Wärmeleitpads.

Solche Dinge kann man übrigens auch direkt bei AT nachfragen. Wie schon gesagt, der Telefon-Support ist äußerst kompetent und hilfsbereit. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Statt des Apogee GT würde ich dir den EK Supreme empfehlen. Der Apogee ist eher ein High-Flow-Kühler, da du aber eine vergleichsweise schwache Pumpe hast, sollte der Supreme die bessere Wahl sein. Dieser entfaltet seine volle Kühlleistung auch schon bei geringem Durchfluss.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Fifadoc (7. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> Ein paar Fragen habe ich allerdings noch:
> 1.) Auf die GPU muss ja WLP drauf. Kann ich da die gleich verwenden, die man normalerweise für CPUs nimmt, oder gibt es da was spezielles?


Jop, is die gleiche.


boss3D schrieb:


> 2.) Auf die Speicherchips müssen ja vermutlich auch irgendwelche Pads drauf. Sind die beim GPU-Kühler dabei?


Also beim EK Kühler kommt auf die Speicherchips auch WLP. Ich schmier die minimal dicker auf, als bei der GPU. Funzt aber super und sogar besser als Pads


boss3D schrieb:


> 3.) Muss auf die SpaWas irgendwas drauf?


Auf die SpaWas müssen unbedingt WLPads. Vermutlich liegen sie bei, aber ich hab hier zur Sicherheit immer ein großes Pad (1mm dick) liegen, dass ich mir für die SpaWas kleingeschnitten hab.


Beim Kühler empfehle ich ebenfalls den EK Supreme, aber ich hab bei meinem E6750 auch hervorragende Ergebnisse mit dem hier geschafft:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...C-Block-Copper---S478-S775-S939-S754-AM2.html
Der hat die CPU bei 3,5Ghz auf unter 45° unter last gehalten.


----------



## boss3D (7. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Ok, danke. Dann bestelle ich jetzt noch den Kühler dazu, den ihr mir empfohlen habt.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## boss3D (8. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Die bestellten Teile sind zwar noch nicht da, aber ich stelle schon mal eine Frage zum Aufbau:

So würde ich das ganze machen:
1.) Kühler auf GPU/CPU montieren
2.) Alle nötigen Anschlüsse draufmontieren
3.) Die Pumpe und den Radi an einem sinnvollen Ort im/neben dem Gehäuse platzieren
4.) Alles Schläuche anschließen
5.) Dafür sorgen, dass die Pumpe der höchste Punkt des WaKü-Kreislaufs ist
6.) Das Wasser _(9 Teile H²O und 1 Teil Scheibenfrostschutz vom Auto) _in die Pumpe leeren, bis sämtliche Schläuche gefüllt sind
7.) Die Pumpe wieder an den, dafür vorgesehenen, Ort stellen/montieren
8.) Pumpe einschalten
9.) Fertig?!

^^ Ist das die richtige/sinnvolle Vorgehensweise und muss man event. die Schläuche vor der Inbetriebnahme irgendwie reinigen _(mit Durchspülen z B.)_?
_
PS: Zur Montage habe ich im FAQ nichts gefunden, sonst hätte ich auch nicht gefragt ..._ 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## GoZoU (8. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Du solltest auf jeden Fall alle Teile vor Inbetriebnahme durchspülen (besonders den Radi, da finden sich häufig noch Fertigungsreste drin). Was das mit dem Platz der Pumpe und des Radis für auf sich hat, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Worauf willst du hinaus, soll sich möglichst viel Luft im Radi sammeln oder was hast du vor  Übrigens würde es mehr Sinn machen wenn der AGB der höchste Punkt und genau vor der Pumpe geschaltet wäre ... stand ja im FAQ 

Bewährte Methode ist:

1. Platz für den Radi im/auf/am Gehäuse suchen und anbringen
2. Pumpe platzieren
3. Kühler auf den jeweiligen Teilen montieren
4. Verschlauchen
5. Befüllen und entlüften
6. Fertig

Vorher natürlich alles außerhalb des Gehäuses auf Dichtheit prüfen.

Zweite Methode wäre:

1. Den jeweiligen Platz für Pumpe und Radi suchen
2. Kühler montieren
3. Verschlauchen
4. Alles wieder raus und außerhalb das Gehäuses befüllen
5. Wakü komplett befüllt und entlüftet wieder rein

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Fifadoc (8. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Kann mich GoZu nur anschließen. Nach Methode 1 mach ich das auch.

Den punkt, dass du die Pumpe an den höchsten Punkt bringst find ich irgendwie komisch. normalerweise muss halt der AGB über der Pumpe sein und dann muss man dafür sorgen, dass das Wasser zur Pumpe gelangt. Sobald es da angekommen ist, kann man die Pumpe einfach anschmeißen. Da sie dann Wasser pumpt, ist die Luft bald raus.

Das durchspülen aller komponenten mit dest. Wasser kann ich auch nur empfehlen. Es ist immer irgendein "schmodder" in den Kühlern und wenn es nur etwas staub ist.


----------



## boss3D (8. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Ok, danke schon mal. Aber eure Antworten führen bei mir zu weiteren Fragen:

1.) Ich dachte, meine Pumpe wäre im AGB?!
2.) Wenn ich die WaKü "zusammenbaue", nur um alles durchzuspülen, muss ich sie ja nachher wieder teilweise zerlegen, um das Wasser rauszulassen, oder?
3.) Für mich ist immer noch nicht ganz klar, wo genau ich das Wasser in die WaKü fülle. Muss ich das in den AGB füllen _(der ja scheinbar der höchste Punkt sein soll)_, bis alle Schläuche mit Wasser voll sind?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast3737 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Kurz und knapp:

Methode 1. bevorzuge ich auch..kann mir nicht vorstellen das es anders gehen soll.

1. die Pumpe ist im AGB
2. durchspülen? ich habe diese auch ohne druchspülen zusammengesetzt..der "Dreck" lagert sich am AGB-Boden eh ab
3. Wasser kommt in den AGB! zu ca. 3/4 befüllen, Pumpe kurz an..Wasser nach füllen und immer wieder, bis es fast voll ist..dann den AGB zumachen und das Gehäuse mit samt der Laufenden und fixierten Pumpe hin und her in alle Richtungen kippen legen und bewegen...solang bis keine Luft mehr aus den Teilen kommt...zwischendurch ggf. nachfüllen!


----------



## Fifadoc (9. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Ja, der AGB ist an der Pumpe, somit brauchst du auch das ganze nicht an den höchsten Punkt bringen, da die Pumpe eh sofort wasser hat, sobald wasser im AGB ist.
das Bewegen bringt meist was, ist also nicht falsch.

Das durchspülen empfehle ich weiterhin. Da du einen EK Supreme hast, solltest du alles vorher durchspülen, da der Supreme eine Düsenplatte hat. Diese ist recht fein und Staub, o.ä. bleibt da schnell mal hängen.
Und so könntest du schon nach wenigen tagen den Kühler verstopft haben, das wäre sehr ärgerlich.

Falls du übrigens einen Adapter hast, dass du die Pumpe ohne PC am Netzteil benutzen kannst, kannst du dir auch fix zwei kleine stücke schlauch zurechtschneiden und nur den Radiator und die Pumpe zusammenklemmen. Dann ein paar minuten mit dest. wasser durchspülen und gut.

Die kühler solltest du eh vorher alle mal testweise zerlegen und Kupferspäne, etc. entfernen. Dabei kannste auch kurz dest. wasser drüber gießen.
danach alles zusammenbauen, mit etwas klopapier grob trocknen und dann zusammenbauen.

der rest dann wie beschrieben


----------



## Gast3737 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

zum anschalten nochmal, falls du diesen Adapter nicht hast: du kannst auch schon alles am Board angeschlossen haben..und machst nur den PCIE Stecker nicht an die Graka das ding pipt zwar aber es läuft dann erstmal..


----------



## boss3D (9. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

@ Fifadoc
Diese Reinigungsmethode klingt schon einfacher und weinger zeitaufwendig. So werde ich es machen. 

@ RuneDRS
Danke für die Erklärung in Posting #63! Auf sowas habe ich gewartet. Jetzt ist alles klar. 

Geld wurde übrigens schon abgebucht, also werden die Teile hoffentlich auch bals versandt ... [nicht mehr warten kann]

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast3737 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

weiss nicht warum aber dir erkläre ich das irgendwie gern. auch weil du gute und sinnvolle Fragen stellst!


----------



## boss3D (9. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> weiss nicht warum aber dir erkläre ich das irgendwie gern. auch weil du gute und sinnvolle Fragen stellst!


Jede Frage, die man mit etwas Hineinsatz selbst beantworten kann, poste ich ja auch nicht und außerdem ist es gut für das Forum, wenn es mal einen Thread gibt, in dessen Verlauf die Zusammenstellung und die Montage einer WaKü erklärt wird. Dann muss nicht jeder Einsteiger einen neuen/gleichen Thread eröffnen ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast3737 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

mich nervt nur das ewige lesen. man könnte doch eine Planungszusammenfassung machen..


----------



## boss3D (9. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> mich nervt nur das ewige lesen. man könnte doch eine Planungszusammenfassung machen..


Ja, gute Idee. Wenn endlich alle Teile da sind und ich die WaKü in Betrieb genommen habe, kann ich ja mal einen umfassenden Bericht der Zusammenstellung, der Montage und meinen Eindrücken posten ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast3737 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

solche Ideen habe ich zu Zeit ständig, ich glaub ich brauche eine Arbeit die mich fordert..


----------



## Fifadoc (9. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

jaja, der geist ist willig, aber das fleisch ist schwach.
Ideen für guides und hilfen hab ich genug... aber ich hab auch genug zu tun... seit gestern steigt mir nämlich mein Prof aufs dach und will mal ergebnisse. Da is nix mit Schreiben von Guides.

Also macht das mal, ich glaub an euch


----------



## Gast3737 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

@Boss3D ich gebe meinen Senf zu dem Bericht mit dazu wenn es erlaubt sei.

@Fifadoc du hast etwas zu tun..ich hätte es auch gern..nur irgendwie..


----------



## boss3D (14. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> @Boss3D ich gebe meinen Senf zu dem Bericht mit dazu wenn es erlaubt sei.


Natürlich ist es erlaubt ... 

Ihr habt alle schon mal WaKü-Teile in der Realität gesehen und werdet daher bestimmt folgendes abschätzen können:
> Passt ein Triple Radi und die Pumpe _(im AGB)_ innen an der Unterseite in mein Gehäuse rein, oder sollte ich erst garnicht versuchen, die Teile am Boden unterzubringen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Not muss der Radi auf das Gehäuse, aber wenigstens die Pumpe sollt schon drinnen Platz haben?!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Phexen (14. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Warum eigentlich alles so kompliziert ? Machs doch so wie ich....

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/23849-auch-der-phexen-kommt-mal-zu-potte.html

Die Graka haste ja schon und den Turm gibbet es schon gebraucht für unter 100 Euro bei Egay.


----------



## boss3D (14. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



Phexen schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich alles so kompliziert ? Machs doch so wie ich....
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/23849-auch-der-phexen-kommt-mal-zu-potte.html
> 
> Die Graka haste ja schon und den Turm gibbet es schon gebraucht für unter 100 Euro bei Egay.



1.) Ich denke eher an das Rebel 12.

2.) Den Radi werde ich so, oder so auf das Gehäuse montieren müssen.

3.) Geiles System. Dein Gehäuse ist ein Midi-Tower, oder?

4.) Früher, oder später hole ich mir voraussichtlich das genannte Rebel 12 und damit der WaKü-Umzug nicht zur Katastrophe wird, baue ich sie jetzt erstmal so ein, dass ich sie ohne Zerlegen in ein anderes Gehäuse bauen kann.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Snowman (14. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

In einem Rebel 12 passt ein 360'er Radiator in die Front.
Und Du hast noch platz fur ein Laufwerk.
Pumpe und der Rest ist auch kein Problem.


----------



## boss3D (15. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Also:

Ich habe die WaKü heute erhalten und auch gleich eingebaut. Obwohl das meine erste WaKü ist, gestaltete sich die Montage als Kinderspiel _(ich habe wohl Talent dafür  )_. Das war es aber leider auch schon mit den guten Nachrichten ...

Als ich den PC eingeschaltet habe, hat zu meiner Freude hardwaremäßig gleich alles funktioniert, aber am Bildschirm kam/kommt kein Bild?!  

Ich habe sofort alle Kabel überprüft und soweit ich das sehe, ist alles richtig angeschlossen _(habe ja auch schon genug PCs zusammengebaut  _). 

Mir sind 3 Dinge aufgefallen:
1.) Wenn ich den PC starte, macht mein MB immer 3 kleine Piepser. Nach dem Einbau der WaKü hörten die sich allerdings etwas anders an, als vorher, wo noch alles lief. Damit meine ich, dass der erste Piepser länger anhält und die übrigen beiden weiter auseinander liegen ...

2.) Am MB leuchten 10 LEDs blau und 2 rot, allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob die vorher auch schon rot geleuchtet haben?!

3.) Wenn ich den PC starte, blinken auf dem PCB der HD4870 ganz kurz zwei kleine Lämpchen rot auf. Auch hier weiß ich leider nicht, ob das vorher auch schon war?!
*
> Kann mir bitte jemand verraten, ob die roten LEDs auf einen Fehler hinweisen, oder ob die normal sind?*

Im Moment bin ich am Verzweifeln und, wenn ich nicht bald eine Lösung finde, wandert der PC morgen zum "Experten" ...  

Meine schlimmste Befürchtung ist, dass event. die Graka kaputt gegangen sein könnte, aber das glaube ich fast nicht, da ja immerhin diese 2 Lämpchen kurz aufleuchten. Außerdem habe ich ja nichts zerstört, die Graka ist jetzt lediglich etwas durchgebogen _(< minimal!)_ und laut WaKühler-Handbuch soll das sogar so sein?!
*
Hat jemand sonst noch eine Idee, wieso ich auf dem Monitor kein Bild erhalte, obwohl der PC läuft?*

_PS: Sobald alles wieder läuft, gibt es Bilder von der WaKü ..._

MfG, boss3D


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> 3.) Wenn ich den PC starte, blinken auf dem PCB der HD4870 ganz kurz zwei kleine Lämpchen rot auf. Auch hier weiß ich leider nicht, ob das vorher auch schon war?!



Das is normal, die blinken nur ganz kurz auf...



boss3D schrieb:


> 2.) Am MB leuchten 10 LEDs blau und 2 rot, allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob die vorher auch schon rot geleuchtet haben?!



was sagt das Handbuch dazu?


----------



## boss3D (15. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> was sagt das Handbuch dazu?


Bin gerade dabei, es durchzublättern ...
Aber was sollte denn sein? Ich habe ja alles genau gleich angeschlossen, wie vor dem WaKü-Einbau und vorher lief es ja einwandfrei?!

Übrigens habe ich von "Dr.House" gerade per PN erfahren, dass manche HD4870er angeblich nicht starten wollen, wenn kein LuKühler dranhängt. Ich hänge mal einen 120er dran und teste.

Moment ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> Übrigens habe ich von "Dr.House" gerade per PN erfahren, dass manche HD4870er angeblich nicht starten wollen, wenn kein LuKühler dranhängt. Ich hänge mal einen 120er dran und teste.
> 
> Moment ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Das wäre ein (halbwegs) sinnvolle erklärung.


----------



## boss3D (16. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Im Handbuch stand zu den beiden roten LEDs am MB folgendes:

Testing Base and Extended Memory
Testing base memory from 240K to
640K and extended memory above
1MB using various patterns.

Also im Hanbuch steht eine Erklärung für jede Kombination von roten LEDs und bei meinen beiden würde diese Erklärung gelten, allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung was das heißen soll, bzw. was ich machen muss?!  

Zum Kühler:
Ich habe vom Referenzkühler nur das runde Ding, das sich dreht und die Luft ansaugen soll, rausgenommen und an die Graka angehängt. Aus Platzmangel konnte sich das Ding nicht wirklich drehen und es war schon elendig schwer, den Lüfter überhaupt anzustecken, da sich die Graka duch die Schläuche nicht mehr aus dem PC rausnehmen lässt. 
^^ Kann man das als Test durchgehen lassen? Gebracht hat es jedenfalls nichts, ich habe immer noch kein Bild auf dem Monitor ...

Gibt es noch Ideen, wieso ich kein Bild bekomme?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> Im Handbuch stand zu den beiden roten LEDs am MB folgendes:
> 
> Testing Base and Extended Memory
> Testing base memory from 240K to
> ...



Also wenn du nichts unter Wasser gestzt hast (geh ich mal von aus) und alles wieder fest steckt, steh ich echt auffem schlauch!

du hast nicht zufällig eine andere karte zum testen da, oder?


----------



## Gast3737 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

hat die Mutti beim einschalten gepiept? könnte auch sein das Sohn Grafik nicht richtig im Haus sitzt...aufgrund des neuen Gewichtes vielleicht..

_Edit: es hat gepiepst..ok den Sitz von Sohni überprüfen..der hört bestimmt nicht auf Mutti.._


----------



## Fifadoc (16. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

So persönlicher tip, wie eigentlich immer: Fehlspannung!

entlade dich an der Heitzung. Dann steck ALLE Stromstecker aus, dann nimm die Rams raus und stöpsel die HDDs und laufwerke ab. Nu alle Steckkarten raus. Dann die Graka los schrauben und kurz aus dem Slot ziehen, muss ja nur kurz raus, ich weiss wie schwer das ist 

Nun die Graka wieder rein, Strom an die Graka, ein Ram rein, ATX ans MB und CPU-Strom ans MB. und DANN mal starten.
Wenn dann immer noch kein Bild kommt... brauchen wir mehr Ideen


----------



## boss3D (16. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Also wenn du nichts unter Wasser gestzt hast (geh ich mal von aus) und alles wieder fest steckt, steh ich echt auffem schlauch!
> 
> du hast nicht zufällig eine andere karte zum testen da, oder?


Ich hatte jetzt probehalber meine X1950 Pro im PC und damit erhalte ich sofort ein Bild und auch die 3 Piepser des MBs hören sich völlig normal an ...


RuneDRS schrieb:


> könnte auch sein das Sohn Grafik nicht richtig im Haus sitzt...aufgrund des neuen Gewichtes vielleicht...


Doch, die Graka sitzt bestimmt richtig im Slot.


Fifadoc schrieb:


> So persönlicher tip, wie eigentlich immer: Fehlspannung!
> 
> entlade dich an der Heitzung. Dann steck ALLE Stromstecker aus, dann nimm die Rams raus und stöpsel die HDDs und laufwerke ab. Nu alle Steckkarten raus. Dann die Graka los schrauben und kurz aus dem Slot ziehen, muss ja nur kurz raus, ich weiss wie schwer das ist
> 
> ...


Ohne gleich die ganze WaKü wieder zu entleeren und abzubauen, würde diese Methode bei mir nicht gehen.

Da ich mit der Pro sofort ein Bild erhalte, scheint sich meine schlimmste Befürchtung zu bewahrheiten:
Ist die HD4870 jetzt Schrott? Sie weist zwar eine leichte Biegung auf, aber dass diese normal sei, steht ja sogar auf dem Zettel, der beim EK Waterblock dabei ist ...

Finanziell wäre ich in diesem Fall ruiniert, da meine letzten Ersparnisse für die WaKü draufgegangen sind und jetzt die ganzen Top-Titel vor der Tür stehen.   

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast3737 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Och K***e das kann nicht sein...los hab jemand ne Lösung...


----------



## boss3D (16. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> Och K***e das kann nicht sein...los hab jemand ne Lösung...


Ich habe die Graka extra vorsichtig behandelt und bin genauso vorgegangen, wie bei der erfolgreichen Twin-Turbo Montage auf meiner vorigen HD4870 ...  

Wodurch könnte die überhaupt kaputt gegangen sein?
Falls es sich platzmäßig ausgeht, kann ich ja noch versuchen, sie probehalber in den anderen PCIe Slot zu stecken, aber, wenn das auch nichts bringt, weiß ich nicht mehr weiter.

Könnte es eigentlich was bewirken, wenn ich den WaKühler lockere, damit die Graka weniger durchgebogen ist?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## boss3D (16. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Ich habe die Graka jetzt in einem anderen PC getestet und auch dort erzeugt die kein Bild am Monitor. Damit ist die offensichtlich kaputt gegangen. 
Ich habe den WaKüher jedoch völlig richtig draufgemacht?! Die Graka kann bestenfalls die Biegung nicht überlebt haben. Aber, wenn ich den WaKühler nicht ordentlich festschraube, wird der auch nicht gut kühlen ...

Jetzt bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig, als zu hoffen, dass ich die Graka bei Alternate gegen eine neue HD4870 umtauschen kann.

Jedenfalls wird in meinem PC jetzt wieder ein Weilchen die gute alte X1950 Pro ihren Dienst verrichten. Diese Graka bleibt für mich die zuverlässigste aller Zeiten ...

Ich schreibe jetzt mal ein mail an Alternate. Euch halte ich natürlich auf dem laufenden.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Micha-Stylez (16. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Oh ha , das klingt ma gar nicht gut ^^ 
Drück dir die Daumen das du eine neue 4870 bekommst !
Dazu muss aber der orgi Kühler wieder drauf oder ? 
Biegt die Karte sich denn wieder zurück ?


Mfg Micha


----------



## boss3D (16. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Drück dir die Daumen das du eine neue 4870 bekommst !


Danke. Wenn nicht bin ich ruiniert. Dann kann ich ein Jahr lang mit der X1950 Pro rumgurken und zusehen, wie alle Top-Titel an mir vorübergehen ...   


Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Dazu muss aber der orgi Kühler wieder drauf oder ?
> Biegt die Karte sich denn wieder zurück ?


Ja, der Referenzkühler ist wieder drauf und damit sieht die Graka aus, wie neu. Nicht die kleinste Biegung.

Ich warte schon die ganze Zeit auf eine Antwort von Alternate. Ich habe denen geschrieben, dass die Graka duch zu heiß gewordenen SpaWas durchgeheizt wurde und ich praktisch nichts dafür kann ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Micha-Stylez (16. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> Danke. Wenn nicht bin ich ruiniert. Dann kann ich ein Jahr lang mit der X1950 Pro rumgurken und zusehen, wie alle Top-Titel an mir vorübergehen ...
> 
> Ja, der Referenzkühler ist wieder drauf und damit sieht die Graka aus, wie neu. Nicht die kleinste Biegung.
> 
> ...


 
Wenn sie aussieht wie neu , dann sollte das wohl alles gut gehen !
Die stecken die ja auch nur in PCIe Slot um zu gucken was mit der Graka los ist und wenn von (aussen) nichts von einem Kühlerwechsel zu sehen ist , denke ich schon das du eine neue bekommen wirst !
Hatte das auch mal mit ner 8600gts , hatte noch am Tag wo ich sie bekommen hab den Arctic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo draufgebaut dann nach wohlgemerkt 2 Tagen hat sie ihren Dienst verweigert !
Also Originalkühler wieder drauf Retourformular geladen , ausgefüllt und zurück damit ! Und siehe da 7 tage später eine neue 8600gts !
Also wie gesagt ich drück dir die Daumen , das wird schon schief gehen !

Mfg Micha


----------



## Dr.House (16. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Erstmal Standard-Kühler drauf und wieder testen ,bevor es zurück zu Alternate geht.  (sag aber nix von der Wakü-sonst keine Neue)


Meine Karte ist ganz gerade-da ich die Rote Platte dran gelassen habe.
Siehe unten.  Mit dem Only-GPU-Kühler für 20 € geht alles super.


----------



## Klutten (16. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



			
				boss3D schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe denen geschrieben, dass die Graka duch zu heiß gewordenen SpaWas durchgeheizt wurde und ich praktisch nichts dafür kann ...





			
				Dr.House schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal Standard-Kühler drauf und wieder testen ,bevor es zurück zu Alternate geht. (sag aber nix von der Wakü-sonst keine Neue)



Zum einen ist die Welt soeben um einen Betrüger reicher geworden und zum anderen gibt es hier auch noch jemanden, der die ganze Aktion mit Tipps unterstützt. Ich weise euch hier freundlich darauf hin, dass wir gewisse Forenregeln haben, die jeglichen Support oder auch Anleitungen zum illegalen Handeln untersagen und vom Forenbetreiber geahndet werden können.


----------



## boss3D (16. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

@ Klutten
Wer in seinem Leben schon so viel Pech mit Hardware hatte, wie ich, der muss irgendwann mal sowas machen, um nicht wieder mit einem Totalschaden darzustehen. Außerdem würde doch jeder Mensch versuchen, des Bestmöglich aus so einer Situation zu machen. Trotzdem akzeptiere ich natürlich, dass du dieses Gespräch beendet haben willst und damit Punkt.

@ Dr.House
Ich verwende einen WaKühler, der sich über einen Großteil des PCBs erstreckt und somit kann ich die rote Platte unmöglich drauflassen. Wenn meine WaKü-Lösung funktioniert, sollten die SpaWas und der VRAM aber kühler bleiben, als bei der roten Platte ...

Kann mir eigentlich jemand, der auch so einen Waterblock wie ich benutzt, verraten, ob sich seine HD4870 damit leicht durchbiegt?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Fifadoc (16. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

also das "biegen" der karte alleine hat sie sicherlich nicht kaputt gemacht.
meine 4870 ist auch etwas gebogen und hat es problemlos überlebt.

meine 9800GTX war sogar deutlich sichtbar gebogen und dennoch hab ich sie 100% funktionstüchtig weiter verkaufen können.


sollte es wirklich beim umbau passiert sein, dann würd ich sagen: pech.
denn eigentlich glaub ich dir, dass du den umbau sehr sorgsam vorgenommen hast.


----------



## boss3D (16. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Ok. Wirklich schädlich kann das biegen auch nicht sein, da sogar in der Monatge-Anleitung des Waterblock steht, dass sich die Graka nachher leicht biegen wird. Allerdings fällt mir sonst nichts ein, was die Graka zerstört haben könnte. Nass ist die eigentlich nie geworden.

Sobald Alternate zurückgeschrieben hat, lasse ich es euch wissen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## STSLeon (16. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Na ja, wenn man den Kühler tauscht muss man damit rechnen, dass es die Karte zerlegen. Egal wie vorsichtig man ist und das die Garantie damit auch erlischt, ist auch von vornerrein bekannt. Trotzdem ist es natürlich traurig wenn so etwas passiert. Da hast du auf jeden Fall mein volles Mitgefühl.


----------



## boss3D (16. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



STSLeon schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn man den Kühler tauscht muss man damit rechnen, dass es die Karte zerlegen. Egal wie vorsichtig man ist und das die Garantie damit auch erlischt, ist auch von vornerrein bekannt. Trotzdem ist es natürlich traurig wenn so etwas passiert. Da hast du auf jeden Fall mein volles Mitgefühl.


Danke, aber die Chance, dass eine Graka einen Kühlerwechsel nicht überlebt halte ich für verschwindend klein. Da muss man schon so großes Pech haben, wie ich bei jedem zweiten Hardwareumrüsten ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Fifadoc (16. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

hmmm, nö.
ich rechne nicht damit, dass etwas kaputt geht, wenn ich es zerlege oO
eigentlich möchte ich meine Grafikkarten durch WaKü eher verbessern.


----------



## boss3D (16. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Mal zwei andere Fragen:

1.) Ist es ein Problem, wenn der AGB nur zu 1/3 voll ist?
2.) Durch den Scheibenfrostschutz ist ein kleines Bisschen Schaum in der WaKü. Ist das ein Problem?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Fifadoc (16. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

1.) nö
2.) nö 

^^

bei 1/3 solltest du aber etwas nachfüllen, damit etwas reserve da ist.
und der schaum könnte etwas luft in den kreislauf bringen. Ist nicht schön, da es die kühlleistung mindern kannn, aber schädlich ist es direkt auch nicht.

übrigens hat man das problem mit inno-protect nicht, da das zwar am anfang etwas schaum bildet, diesen aber recht schnell abbaut.


----------



## boss3D (16. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Ok, sobald ich das Graka-Problem gelöst habe, fülle ich noch etwas nach. Ich habe jedenfalls das Gefühl, dass der Schaum mit der Zeit langsam weniger wird ...  

Als ich das Wasser und den Scheibenfrostschutz von Opa´s Wagen zusammengemischt habe, war da noch viel mehr Schaum, aber den Großteil konnte ich schon vor dem Befüllen abschöpfen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Fifadoc (16. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

joa, der schaum löst sich sicher noch auf. das sollte nicht das problem sein.
solange du deinen rechner nicht regelmäßig schüttelst, passt das schon


----------



## Micha-Stylez (21. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Gibts schon was neues wegen deiner 4870 ? Wird sie umgetauscht ?

Mfg Micha


----------



## boss3D (21. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Gibts schon was neues wegen deiner 4870 ? Wird sie umgetauscht ?
> 
> Mfg Micha


Morgen sollten ich ein mail von Alternate bekommen. Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## boss3D (23. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Habe heute ein mail von Alternate bekommen, dass die jetzt meine kaputte 4870er testen. Mit viel Glück erhalte ich schon morgen/übermorgen eine weitere Antwort ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast3737 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

au man ich schwitze mit dir!


----------



## boss3D (24. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Ich habe jetzt jeden Cent zusammengekratzt, den ich irgendwie auftreiben konnte und habe jetzt für den schlimmsten Fall das Geld für eine neue HD4870. Trotzdem hoffe ich noch immer, dass mir Alternate gratis eine neue sendet ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Klutten (24. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

...und damit Deutschland um einen Betrüger reicher ist. Entschuldige bitte, aber meiner Meinung nach solltest du deine Mitteilungsbedürftigkeit in diesem Fall etwas einschränken, da es irgendwie einer Anleitung zu illegalem Handeln gleichkommt.


----------



## boss3D (24. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



Klutten schrieb:


> ...und damit Deutschland um einen Betrüger reicher ist.


Ich bin Österreicher ...


Klutten schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte, aber meiner Meinung nach solltest du deine Mitteilungsbedürftigkeit in diesem Fall etwas einschränken, da es irgendwie einer Anleitung zu illegalem Handeln gleichkommt.


Na gut.  

_PS: Du musst ja der reinste Engel sein, dass du andere Leute immer so schnell als Betrüger bezeichnest ... _ 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast3737 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Recht hat Klutten schon irgendwie, PM hätte aber auch seinen Dienst getan...

onthread bist du jetzt bei dem Stand hängen geblieben oder wird noch weiter gebaut?


----------



## GoZoU (24. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> Ich bin Österreicher ...
> 
> 
> _PS: Du musst ja der reinste Engel sein, dass du andere Leute immer so schnell als Betrüger bezeichnest ... _



Dass du Österreicher bist macht es auch nicht besser bzw. weniger schlimm und ein Engel muss Klutten wirklich sein, schließlich hat er dich schon mehrfach darauf aufmerksam gemacht.

Bevor hier jetzt ein falsches Bild entsteht: Es ist allgemein bekannt, dass die Garantie verflogen ist, wenn du schon sowas versuchst, dann mach es wenigstens nicht öffentlich. Denn so etwas kann nicht nur als Beispiel für andere dienen, du kannst dich hier selbst um deine neue Grafikkarte quatschen. Sollte ein Mitarbeiter von Alternate davon Wind bekommen, kannst du dir sicher sein, dass sie die Prüfung der HD-4870-Karten akribischer angehen werden. 

Der Hinweis von Klutten dient also nicht nur dem Schutz anderer, sondern bewahrt dich sogar vor dir selbst 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## boss3D (25. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> onthread bist du jetzt bei dem Stand hängen geblieben oder wird noch weiter gebaut?


Ja momentan hängt der Graka-Kühlblock sinnlos neben dem PC, ist aber in den WaKü-Kreislauf miteingebunden. Im PC selbst steckt noch meine mehr, oder weniger verkaufte 8800 GTS. Sobald ich eine neue Graka bekomme _(jetzt mal unabhängig davon, auf welche Art dies geschieht  )_, wird der Kühler noch auf diese montiert und dann wäre das jährliche "Sommerupgrade" meines PCs wieder abgeschlossen ... 

Ach ja, den kaputten S-Flex am Radi muss ich auch noch ersetzen ...

_@ GoZoU
Ok ok, ich sage ja nichts mehr (bzw. nur noch per PN). Außerdem wird bei A kaum jemand wissen, wie boss3D wirklich heißt, aber lassen wir das._

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Snowman (28. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Hi Leute,

habe gerade den Aquagratix auf meine 4870 montiert.
Jetzt habe ich das Problem wie Boss3D das Dingen sagt nichts mehr.

Kurzschluss oder ähliches kann ich ausschließen.
Habe den Lüfter mal so angeschlossen, funktioniert auch nicht.

Hat jemand ne Idee?????????????


Danke im vorraus


----------



## RuneDRS666 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Oh nö mach keinen Mist, das kann nur ein Witz sein/ ein Bug oder so...

nicht wundern ist mein PCGH-Profil...


----------



## boss3D (28. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



Snowman schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> habe gerade den Aquagratix auf meine 4870 montiert.
> Jetzt habe ich das Problem wie Boss3D das Dingen sagt nichts mehr.
> ...


Probiere die Graka mit dem Referenzkühler in einem anderen PC. Ich befürchte nämlich, dass deine auch gerade draufgegangen ist ...  

Ist deine HD4870 auch relativ stark gebogen? > Eine Biegung _(die sich bei WaKühlern kaum vermeiden lässt)_ scheint die Graka nämlich nicht zu überleben.

Nass geworden ist die Graka eh nicht?


RuneDRS666 schrieb:


> Oh nö mach keinen Mist, das kann nur ein Witz sein/ ein Bug oder so...
> 
> nicht wundern ist mein PCGH-Profil...


^^ Was willst du uns damit sagen?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Las_Bushus (28. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

also mir ist bei meinem aquagratix aufgefallen das es klüger ist die schrauben (außer um die gpu rum) nicht sehr fest zu ziehen da sich sonst der kühler/die graka etwas biegt und so nicht alle rams und vorallem die spawas nicht gleichmäßig gekühlt werden... also am besten immer mal schauen wie der kühler aufliegt beim festziehen, das sieht man ja bei den spawas z.b. sehr gut...


----------



## boss3D (28. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

^^ Jo, eine Biegung überlebt die HD4870 nicht, wie ich selbst schon feststellen durfte ...  

Bei meiner nächsten verwende ich keine Pads mehr, sondern bestreiche alle Chips mit WLP und ziehe die Schrauben nicht mehr so fest. Dann sollte die Graka den Kühlerwechsel auch überleben.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Korn86 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Der Hinweis von Klutten dient also nicht nur dem Schutz anderer, sondern bewahrt dich sogar vor dir selbst
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU



Gut gesagt 

@boss3D:
Normalerweise sollte aber beim Umbau einer Grafikkarte nichts schief gehen, ich selber habe schon für mich und meine Freunde sehr viel Grafikkartenkühler umgebaut und alle laufen bis heute noch, ich tippe eher darauf dass es ein dummer Zufall war, wenn du wirklich vorsichtig beim Umbau warst


----------



## boss3D (28. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



Korn86 schrieb:


> @boss3D:
> Normalerweise sollte aber beim Umbau einer Grafikkarte nichts schief gehen, ich selber habe schon für mich und meine Freunde sehr viel Grafikkartenkühler umgebaut und alle laufen bis heute noch, ich tippe eher darauf dass es ein dummer Zufall war, wenn du wirklich vorsichtig beim Umbau warst


Auch ich habe schon mehrere erfolgreiche Kühlerwechsel hinter mir und der Grund für die Zerstörung der Graka kann eigentl. nur die Biegung sein.

Auch die HD4870 von "Snowman" dürfte durch die Biegung kaputt gegangen sein ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Snowman (28. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Also die Graka ist minimal bei den Spawas gebogen, ist aber unvermeidlich.
Das sollte der Karte aber auch nichts ausmachen. Ich werde gleich mal den
Referenzkühler wieder installieren und mal schauen ob sie dann wieder  funktioniert.

Der Kühler hat auch keinen Kontakt zu leitenden Bauteilen, offen gesagt ist es mir ein Rätsel, wieso sie nichts mehr sagt. Das währe das erste mal in 12 Jahren, dass ich etwas schrotte  

Naja probiere erstmal den original Kühler, an sonsten kommt die 1950 Pro wieder rein.


----------



## Digger (28. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

heyho, also meine HD4870 is auch leicht gebogen, sie macht sogar ne klein welle. um die gpu wirds nach oben gebogen, und bei den spawas wieder leicht nach unten...

ich habe aba den EK kühler, vllt macht das auch was aus...


----------



## boss3D (28. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



Snowman schrieb:


> Der Kühler hat auch keinen Kontakt zu leitenden Bauteilen, offen gesagt ist es mir ein Rätsel, wieso sie nichts mehr sagt. Das währe das erste mal in 12 Jahren, dass ich etwas schrotte


Wenn es nicht an der Biegung liegt, stehe ich auch vor einem Rätsel. Ich habe nämlich mit sehr geübten Händen den Kühler auch ganz vorsichtig gewechselt und mit Sicherheit nichts beschädigt. Keine Ahnung, wieso die HD4870 mit unseren WaKühlern nicht starten will ...

Bei mir hat sie jedenfalls auch nichts mehr getan, als ich probehalber wieder den Referenzkühler draufmontiert habe.  


Snowman schrieb:


> Naja probiere erstmal den original Kühler, an sonsten kommt die 1950 Pro wieder rein.


Hach ja, die gute alte Pro ... [träum]
Ich habe meine auch sofort wieder reingebaut, als die HD4870 den Geist aufgegeben hat. Morgen wird dann voraussichtlich meine verkaufte 320er GTS versendet und dann kommt auch meine Pro wieder rein. 


Digger schrieb:


> heyho, also meine HD4870 is auch leicht gebogen, sie macht sogar ne klein welle. um die gpu wirds nach oben gebogen, und bei den spawas wieder leicht nach unten...


Meine HD4870 war genau anders gebogen. Bei den SpaWas bestand so gut, wie kein Abstand zwischen Kühler und PCB, dafür war die Graka in der Mitte, wo die GPU ist, am weitesten nach unten gebogen > trotzdem hatte die GPU Kontakt zum Kühler. Die Biegung ist bei mir durch die Pads auf den VRAM-Chips entstanden ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Digger (28. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> Die Biegung ist bei mir durch die Pads auf den VRAM-Chips entstanden ...



pads aufm ram? bei mir is da paste drauf, genau wie aufer gpu.

pads sind nur auf den spawas und diesem anderen dingens

vllt is deine dadruch vllt stärker gebogen ?


----------



## boss3D (28. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



Digger schrieb:


> pads aufm ram? bei mir is da paste drauf, genau wie aufer gpu.
> 
> pads sind nur auf den spawas und diesem anderen dingens


Sobald ich meine neue HD4870 habe, kommt auf die VRAM-Chips auch WLP ...
^^ Leider habe ich das erst vor Kurzem erfahren, dass das von Anfang an klüger gewesen wäre.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## boss3D (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Mal eine Frage:
Würde mein WaKühler _(Watercool HK GPU-X2 Ati 4870 LT-Serie)_ eigentlich auch auf eine 1 GB HD4870 passen?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Korn86 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage:
> Würde mein WaKühler _(Watercool HK GPU-X2 Ati 4870 LT-Serie)_ eigentlich auch auf eine 1 GB HD4870 passen?
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Denke schon, ist ja alles im selben Referenzdesign


----------



## Fifadoc (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



Korn86 schrieb:


> Denke schon, ist ja alles im selben Referenzdesign



JA! hab nen Test gesehen und die normale 1GB version hat einfach doppelt so große Module verbaut, aber sie sitzen genau an den gleichen Positionen.
Also am design haben sie nix geändert.


----------



## boss3D (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> JA! hab nen Test gesehen und die normale 1GB version hat einfach doppelt so große Module verbaut


Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Wenn die nur doppelt so groß sind, sollte es wirklich kein Problem sein. Ich dachte, dass die "große" HD4870 vielleicht mehr Speicherchips verbaut haben könnte ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Korn86 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Wenn die nur doppelt so groß sind, sollte es wirklich kein Problem sein. Ich dachte, dass die "große" HD4870 vielleicht mehr Speicherchips verbaut haben könnte ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Reicht dir die HD4870 mit 512MB nicht mehr?

Bist du jetzt doch auf diesen praxisfremden Test von PCGH reingefallen?


----------



## boss3D (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



Korn86 schrieb:


> Reicht dir die HD4870 mit 512MB nicht mehr?


Davon abgesehen, dass ich im Moment garkeine HD4870 habe, halte ich die 512 MB-Version für mehr, als ausreichen für meine Bedürfnisse _(1680 x 1050, 4x AA / 16x AF)_. Ich war wirklich nur daran interessiert, ob es rein theoretisch möglich wäre. 


Korn86 schrieb:


> Bist du jetzt doch auf diesen praxisfremden Test von PCGH reingefallen?


Den PCGH-Test habe ich gelobt. Ich schrieb nur, dass CB ein etwas praxisfremdes Testsystem verwendet ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Korn86 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Das sollte es, es kommt ja auch der selbe Referenzkühler zum Einsatz 

Hoffentlich bekommen wir beide unsere HD4870 schnell wieder, mit meiner X1950XT kann ich kein Warhead spielen


----------



## STSLeon (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Seit wann kann man mit einer X1950XT kein Warhead mehr spielen? Crysis hab ich "damals" mit einer X1900 Pro durchgespielt. Mit den passenden Einstellungen lief es immernoch gut. Da wird doch eine 1950XT mit Warhead fertig


----------



## Gast3737 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



STSLeon schrieb:


> Seit wann kann man mit einer X1950XT kein Warhead mehr spielen? Crysis hab ich "damals" mit einer X1900 Pro durchgespielt. Mit den passenden Einstellungen lief es immernoch gut. Da wird doch eine 1950XT mit Warhead fertig


Durchspielen mit geringen Einstellungen möchte ich nicht mehr, habe heute eine 4870 1 GiB PCS+(die vom PCGH-Test) bestellt. Ich nörgle ja schon rum das ich 1280x1024 ohne AF/AA und mit mainstream Textur und Bewegungsunschärfe zocken muss..zumal noch ein größerer Moni ansteht ...das geht mal garnicht...wie immer wir Deutschen jammern auf hohem Niveau..


----------



## boss3D (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> wie immer wir Deutschen jammern auf hohem Niveau..


Oh nicht nur ihr ...  

Ich denke, dass jeder, der schon mal eine HD4870 _(oder eine gleichwertige Graka)_ in seinem PC hatte, kaum noch auf maximale Details in sämtlichen Games verzeichten kann/will. Ich gehe sogar soweit, dass ich prinzipiell in jedem Spiel alles auf Maximum stelle _(inkl. AA/AF)_, völlig egal, ob meine 320er GTS das überhaupt flüssig schafft. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Micha-Stylez (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Ja , wer einmal richtig gute Leistung hat kann ohne diese sehr schlecht leben ! 

Sag mal hast du immer noch keine Austauschkarte bekommen ?

Mfg Micha


----------



## Cionara (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Mal kurz zum Thema Warhead...

Rune, an deiner Stelle würd ich dann noch 2 Gig an Speicher mehr reinhauen.
Hab erst mit 2 GB durchgespielt und am Ende dann halt Ruckeltour (vor allem auf dem Zug). Mit 4 Gigabyte ist es dann doch echt wohltuend und überhaupt keine Ruckler mehr GOIL


----------



## Gast3737 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

suche ja schon neue RAM habe ein Auge auf Viesta Extrem 4GiB DDR1066...habe erstmal 3 Gib drin das muss bis dahin reichen...auch wenn es 3 Module sind...


----------



## boss3D (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> suche ja schon neue RAM habe ein Auge auf Viesta Extrem 4GiB DDR1066


Greif lieber zu Chaintech Apogee GT _(2x 2 GB DDR2 1066) _... 
^^ Wie du in meiner Sig. und auch dem Test von "StellaNor" siehst, rocken die in jeder Hinsicht. 

btt ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast3737 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

au die kann ich noch ordentlich übertakten das ist ein argument und kosten nur 5€ mehr...die sind schon vom Design her gekauft..und weil Stella solch einen schönen Test gemacht hat...

Edit meine Freundin bringt mich um ich habe grade die Apogee GT bestellt, morgen kann ich mich warm machen...


----------



## boss3D (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> Edit meine Freundin bringt mich um ich habe grade die Apogee GT bestellt, morgen kann ich mich warm machen...


Glaub mir, die Apogee´s sind die Auseinandersetzung mit deiner Freundin wert ... 

Ich hoffe nur, du hast die "richtigen" Apogees bestellt. Die gibt es nämlich in 2 Versionen, allerdings sind nur die mit den mächtigen Heatspreadern solche OC-Wunder.
Im Anhang siehst du Bilder der beiden Versionen _(ich habe die rechte Version und die hast du hoffentlich auch bestellt  )_.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast3737 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

bis jetzt habe ich noch nix gesagt. als ausgleich habe ich mal meine hypX gleich reingesetzt.. habe die mit den großen Heatspreadern bestellt...hihi weil ich den Test von Stella doch gelesen habe...


----------



## boss3D (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> habe die mit den großen Heatspreadern bestellt


Sehr gut. Viele Leute behaupten ja, Chaintech hätte diese Heatspreader von Corsair kopiert und ich sage diesen Leuten dann immer: *Dann ist die Kopie aber besser, als das Original.* 

Ich hatte schon Corsair zum Testen hier und die wurde mit 2.3 V höllisch heiß, während die excellenten Heatspreader der Apogees selbst nach stundenlangem Zocken nur handwarm werden. Diese Hetaspreader sind viel besser konstruiert, als die Corsairs und man kann sich daran nicht die Finger verbrennen.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Digger (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

hmm also cih kann gegen die corsairs nichts sagen, bei 2,2V werden die kaum warm.


----------



## boss3D (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



Digger schrieb:


> hmm also cih kann gegen die corsairs nichts sagen, bei 2,2V werden die kaum warm.


Wir reden hier ja auch von 2.3 V ...  

Stelle mal eine VDimm von 2.3 V ein und greife dann nach 3 h Zocken drauf > Autsch ... [Achtung: es besteht die Gefahr, sich die Finger zu verbrennen!]

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Digger (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

hmm macht das sooo viel aus... naja ich werds ma lieber nich versuchen


----------



## boss3D (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

btt ...

Ich habe wieder mal eine ganz allgemeine Frage: Sind meine Temps eigentlich in Ordnung? Mir kommen die für H²O verdammt hoch vor?!  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast3737 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Last ist unter Prime? wenn ja, dann ist es fast schon normal, hast mit coretemp gemessen ziehe davon nochmal 10 Grad ab, dann bist du auch ungefähr bei der ausgelesenen Mainboardtemp im Bios..


----------



## boss3D (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

^^ Ja, Last ist unter Prime95. Die Temps kommen mir aber trotzdem heftig hoch vor, oder ich hatte die Kühlkraft einer WaKü einfach zu sehr überschätzt. 

Jedenfalls hatte ich mir deutlich mehr erwartet. Im Vergleich zu meiner vorigen LuKü-Lösung _(Thermalright Ultra 120 + S-Flex)_ ist das nämlich nur ein kleiner Sprung in die positive Richtung. Immerhin kann ich mich damit trösten, dass ich die 300 € ja für meine HD4870 ausgegeben habe und zumindest bei der sollte schon ein deutlicher Temperaturssprung zum Referenzkühler bemerkbar sein ...

Mittlerweile habe ich auch den kaputten S-Flex auf dem Radi ersetzt. Im Moment bin ich gerade dabei, meinen Prozi neu zu OCn, da ich den Teiler geändert habe _(das MB übernimmt diesen nicht, wenn man die alten OC-Einstellungen beibehält)_. Sobald ich wieder in der Gegend von 3.6 GHz bin, gibt es aktuellere Temp-Werte.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## astartica (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

was hast du dir den jetzt eigentlich gekauft wakü technisch?
ich hab nur dieses pic http://images.pctflux.net/20080904032513/thumb_xxxxx.JPG gefunden aber da is ja nichtmal ein cpu kühler dabei...


wie hoch ist den der unterschied zur lüftkühlung die du davor hattest und welche wassertemp hast den nach ner std vollast?

wenn ich deine temps mit diesen hier PC Games Hardware Extreme - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Sammelthread] Prozessor-Temperaturen vergleiche würd ich mal sagen das deine temps i.o. sind den du hast deutlich mehr spannung ein wenig mehr takt

wirklich was vernünftiges kann man jedoch nur sagen wenn man die wassertemp kennt


----------



## Gast3737 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Gestern sind die Apogee angekomm boah geile Dinger...mein NT ist zwar weg da musste ich doch gleich das alte suchen und mich mit dem anschließen quälen...naja die machen 1,9v und 55515 bei 1066 kein Wunder das die auch auf 2,3v bei 1142 gehen..

so wieder ontoP: die Temps dürften dafür stabil bleiben und in der Praxis ist prime ja nie an..da läuft die cpu dann mit 50 - 54 Grad(bei mir mit 100% bei F@H)..


----------



## boss3D (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



astartica schrieb:


> was hast du dir den jetzt eigentlich gekauft wakü technisch?
> ich hab nur dieses pic http://images.pctflux.net/20080904032513/thumb_xxxxx.JPG gefunden aber da is ja nichtmal ein cpu kühler dabei..


Ich habe diesen CPU-Kühler und alle Teile, die man auf dem Screen sieht.


astartica schrieb:


> wirklich was vernünftiges kann man jedoch nur sagen wenn man die wassertemp kennt


Wie soll ich denn herausfinden, welche Temp das Wasser bei mir hat?


astartica schrieb:


> wie hoch ist den der unterschied zur lüftkühlung die du davor hattest und welche wassertemp hast den nach ner std vollast


Mit Lukü > 70° (Volllast, 1.45 V., 3.6 GHz)
Mit WaKü > 67° (Volllast, 1.5 V., 3.8 GHz)

^^ Nicht gerade ein riesen Temp-Sprung, obwohl sich weder am Takt noch an der Spannung gravierend was geändert hat ...  

Um ganz ehrlich zu sein, kommt mir meine WaKü im Moment sowieso etwas ungünstig montiert vor. Durch das Festziehen der "Schrauben" an den einzelnen Teilen _(Radi, CPU, GPU, Pumpe)_ haben sich manche Schläuche etwas verdreht. Andere machen eine relativ "steile Kurve" _(noch keinen Knick, aber auch keine ideale Biegung)_. > Für den Durchfluss sind diese Dinge sicherlich nicht sonderlich gut und ich habe auch versucht, sie zu vermeiden, allerdings ist mein Gehäuse absolut nicht für eine WaKü geeignet. Es ist schon ein Wunder, dass ich sie überhaupt irgendwie montieren konnte. 
Wäre nicht die HD4870 draufgegangen, hätte ich mir ohnehin schon längst das Cosmos S geholt, aber so heißt es weiterhin mit dieser "Notlösung" leben. Wie gesagt, hätte ich mir trotzdem mehr erwartet ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## astartica (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

steck ein thermometer in den agb dann kommst zu deiner wassertemp

meiner meinung nach ist das schon ein "großer" sprung wenn man mit mehr spannung und takt weniger temp hat

takte deine cpu mal dorthin wo du sie mal hattest mit lukü und schau dann mal wie groß der unterschied ist

bin schon gespannt wie deine temps sind wenn du deine graka wieder hast und die auch noch fleissig das wasser aufheitzt.
würd mal sagen dann gehen deine temps den bach runter wenn du dein system mal komlett auslastest.
meiner meinung nach ist dein radiator etwas unterdimensoniert aber ob ich recht behalte sehen wir dann später wenn die karte im system ist und du ne wassertemp hast


könntest ja mal ein pic von dem ganzen system machen


----------



## boss3D (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



astartica schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach ist dein radiator etwas unterdimensoniert


Ein Tripple-Radi samt 3x S-Flex die durchgehen mit voller Drehzahl _(1600 rpm) _laufen, soll für ein System, in dem Graka und CPU gekühlt werden, unterdimensioniert sein?  
Wenn ich auf den Radi mit der Hand draufgreife, fühlt der sich kühler an, als das Glas meines Fensters in der Nacht.


astartica schrieb:


> steck ein thermometer in den agb dann kommst zu deiner wassertemp


Mache ich, sobald die Graka sich ebenfalls im Kreislauf befindet ...


astartica schrieb:


> bin schon gespannt wie deine temps sind wenn du deine graka wieder hast und die auch noch fleissig das wasser aufheitzt.
> würd mal sagen dann gehen deine temps den bach runter wenn du dein system mal komlett auslastest.


Auf die Temps mit Graka bin ich auch schon gespannt.


astartica schrieb:


> könntest ja mal ein pic von dem ganzen system machen


Wie mein System mit der Luftkühlung aussah, siehst du ein paar Seiten weiter vorne in diesem Thread. Pics von der WaKü kommen nächste Woche, wenn die HD4870 auch drinnen ist.  

Im Moment sieht es so aus:
E6750 @ 3120 MHz (1.3 V.) 
Volllast: 46°
Idle: 32°

^^ Das ist doch unmöglich normal für WaKü?! Wo sind denn die WaKü-Experten? Kann mir niemand sagen, was ich von den Temps halten kann?

Eine Vermutung für die mageren Temps habe ich noch:
Meine Pumpe wurde ja mehrmals als relativ "schwach" bezeichnet und 2 Schläuche sind verhältnismäßig lang in meinem WaKü-Kreislauf. Event. strängt sich die Pumpe da etwas an, was die Fließgeschwindigkeit sicherlich nicht zum Positiven beeinflusst.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Las_Bushus (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

also entweder die schwache pumpe (was ich nicht sagen kann da ich von den pumpen keine ahnung hab^^) oder es hat sich dreck am kühler gesammelt... so war es bei mir als mein kühler temps knapp unter den lukü Werten hatte... hier würde ein aufschrauben des kühlers klarheit schaffen  würde sich btw. beim einbau der graka als recht günstig erweisen^^.


----------



## DanielX (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Ich würde auf irgendein Durchflussproblem tippen, wenn dein Radi kalt ist und der Rest zu warm ist.

Das mit den knicken in den Schläuchen würde ich als erste mal verbessern.

An der Pumpe wirds ja wohl nicht liegen.


----------



## GoZoU (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Gib doch deine ganze Konfig (Wakü und System) hier nochmal bekannt. Hab ehrlich gesagt gerade keine Lust den ganzen Thread nach Hinweisen zu durchsuchen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## astartica (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

sag das doch gleich das du nen tripple radi hast!!!!!! den auf dem http://images.pctflux.net/2008090403...humb_xxxxx.JPG pic ist ein magic cool dual slim zu sehen... und der wär mit sicherheit unterdimensioniert mit cpu und graka


in dem fall gibts natürlich andere fehlerquellen...
cpu kühler könnt nicht richtig sitzen... guck dir mal den wlp abdruck an
pumpe zu schwach... so verschlauchen das keine schläuche verdreht oder sonst was sind damit das wasser halt ungehindert fließen kann.
cpu kühler verdreckt... hast ja eh nen plexi da lässt sich das eh leicht checken
radiator ungenügend entlüftet... schau mal ob mal das wasser hört wenns den radiator schüttelst


----------



## boss3D (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Hier nochmal meine ganze WaKü:

GPU-Kühler: Watercool HK GPU-X2 Ati 4870 LT-Serie (Link)
CPU-Kühler: MagiCool CPU-Wasserkühler MC-Block Copper (Link)
Pumpe: Alphacool Eheim 600 Station II 12V (Link)
Radi: MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 360 Radiator (Link) + 3x S-Flex (1600 rpm)
Schlauch: Schlauch PVC 11/8mm glasklar (Link)
Anschlüsse: 11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle AG 1/4 (Link)

Verschmutzt ist da mit Sicherheit nichts. Ich werde morgen mal versuchen, zu erreichen, dass die Schläuche wenigstens nicht verdreht sind. 

Übrigens:
Bei mir ist der AGB nur bodenbedeckt mit Wasser und etwas Schaum ist auch dabei. Sollte ich da mal mehr Wasser reinfüllen?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## GoZoU (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Auf den Bildern ist nicht richtig zu erkennen ob es sich bei deinem CPU-Kühler um einen Düsenkühler handelt, kannst du dazu mal was sagen? 

Was das angeht 





			
				boss3D schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir ist der AGB nur bodenbedeckt mit Wasser und etwas Schaum ist auch dabei. Sollte ich da mal mehr Wasser reinfüllen?


 Ja du solltest dringend Wasser nachfüllen. Saugt die Pumpe überhaupt noch Wasser an oder zieht sie Luft? Was für einen Wasserzusatz benutzt du und hast du dein System ordnungsgemäß entlüftet?

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## boss3D (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Auf den Bildern ist nicht richtig zu erkennen ob es sich bei deinem CPU-Kühler um einen Düsenkühler handelt, kannst du dazu mal was sagen?


Da muss ich erstmal nachgucken, was ein "Düsenkühler" überhaupt ist ...  


GoZoU schrieb:


> Was das angeht Ja du solltest dringend Wasser nachfüllen. Saugt die Pumpe überhaupt noch Wasser an oder zieht sie Luft? Was für einen Wasserzusatz benutzt du und hast du dein System ordnungsgemäß entlüftet?


Schwer zu sagen. Am Boden sind noch geschätzte 10 mm Wasser und darüber ist eine riesen Schaumschicht. Ich werde dann morgen gleich nachfüllen.
Als Wasserzusatz verwende ich Scheibenfrostschutz von Opas Auto.  

Wie kann ich denn feststellen, ob das System ordentlich entlüftet ist? Ich habe nach dem Zusammenbauen der WaKü nämlich nichts gemacht, außer sie zu befüllen und dabei bin ic so vor gegangen. Einfach in einen Schlau der zum Radi am Gehäuse führt einen Trichter gesteckt und Wasser reingeleert. Als das Wasser fast bis zum Ende des Schlauchs gekommen war, habe ich diesen angesteckt, "festgeschaubt" und den PC eingeschaltet ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## GoZoU (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> Da muss ich erstmal nachgucken, was ein "Düsenkühler" überhaupt ist ...
> 
> Schwer zu sagen. Am Boden sind noch geschätzte 10 mm Wasser und darüber ist eine riesen Schaumschicht. Ich werde dann morgen gleich nachfüllen.


 Mach mal



boss3D schrieb:


> *Als Wasserzusatz verwende ich Scheibenfrostschutz von Opas Auto.*


Wir vergessen alles andere. Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß beim Spülen, nächstes Mal bitte ein Zusatz ohne Seife 

Also mach alles komplett sauber. Heißt raus mit der Wakü, ordentlich mit frischem Wasser und evtl. etwas Essig durchspülen solange bis nichts mehr schäumt und dann wieder zusammen bauen. Wenn der Schmodder aus der Wakü raus ist sehen wir weiter 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## astartica (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

blöde frage aber hast du irgendeinen wakü faq gelesen???


----------



## boss3D (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



astartica schrieb:


> blöde frage aber hast du irgendeinen wakü faq gelesen???


Ja und mir wurde in diesem Thread mehrmals ganz klar Scheibenfrostschutz vom Auto empfohlen ...   
Übrigens stand sogar in dem FAQ, dass "GoZoU" mehrmals verlinkt hat, dass man Scheibenfrostschutz nehmen könne, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.

Die WaKü wieder zu entleeren, säubern, neu befüllen und wieder zusammenzubauen ist mir im Moment wirklich zu blöd. Ich fülle jetzt erstmal soviel Wasser nach, dass der AGB mind. zur Hälfte voll ist und dann sehe ich mir nochmals die Temps an. Die Verdrehungen einiger Schläuche konnte ich zum Teile mindern ...
_
PS: Was ein "Düsenkühler" ist, habe ich mittlerweile herausgefunden, allerdings habe ich absolut keine Ahnung, ob mein Modell ein Düsenkühler ist._

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast3737 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> [..] der AGB mind. zur Hälfte voll ist[..]


du wolltest bestimmt sagen zu 3/4 voll ist..


----------



## Fifadoc (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

blös isses, klar, aber solange da seife im system ist, wird es immer schaum geben und damit immer eine minderung der Kühlleistung. 

übrigens empfehle ich auch weiterhin inno-pro xD


----------



## Klutten (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

@boss3D

Frostschutz aus dem Kfz-Bereich ist schon richtig, aber der Unterschied ist riesig.  Ich mach mir gleich in die Hose.

Kühlerfrostschutz = verwendbar
Scheibenfrostschutz = nicht verwendbar, da Reinigungsmittel (Seife,.....) enthalten sind.


----------



## boss3D (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> du wolltest bestimmt sagen zu 3/4 voll ist..


Dann mache ich ihn eben zu 3/4 voll. Wird jedenfalls schwierig werden, da die Pumpe der tiefste Punkt in meinem WaKü-Kreislauf ist und ich mich deswegen nicht traue, dort was reinzuleeren, ohne eine Überschwemmung des Gehäuses zu verursachen. Ich mache es wieder auf die "Schlau-Trichter Methode" ...


Fifadoc schrieb:


> übrigens empfehle ich auch weiterhin inno-pro xD


Ob du es glaubst, oder nicht, aber ich habe nichtmal mehr einen 10er für Inno-Protect über. Ich habe wirklich jeden Cent zusammengekratzt, um mir irgendwie eine neue HD4870 leisten zu können. Schon schlimm genug, dass mir dadurch Far Cry 2, Undercover und all die anderen geilen Games entgehen werden ...  

*[Edit]*
Ok, dann werde ich die ganze WaKü eben neu befüllen, wenn meine betsellte HD4870 da ist.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast3737 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

du bist schon sooon Sorgenkind...was ich bisher noch editieren Wollte ist das der Kühlerfrostschutz beim Auto alle 2 Jahre gewechselt werden sollte---> ich schlußfolgere für einen PC alles 3/4 bis 1 Jahr mal wechseln..oder inno protect nutzen..


----------



## boss3D (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Mit viel Glück kauft mir bald jemand meine X1950 Pro ab und mit dem Geld hole ich mir dann Innovatek Protect. Dann werde ich die WaKü damit neu befüllen ...

Schädlich ist es nicht, dass sich in der WaKü noch ca. 1 Woche lang ein kleiner Anteil Scheibenfrostschutz befindet?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## GoZoU (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> Ja und mir wurde in diesem Thread mehrmals ganz klar Scheibenfrostschutz vom Auto empfohlen ...
> *Übrigens stand sogar in dem FAQ, dass "GoZoU" mehrmals verlinkt hat, dass man Scheibenfrostschutz nehmen könne, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.*



Nope, das stand da ganz sicher nicht drin. Ich bin mal so frei und zitiere den Abschnitt 13.2 - Korrosionsschutz:



			
				 Wakü-FAQ Abschnitt 13.2 schrieb:
			
		

> Als korrosionsschützendes Mittel kann man *Kühlerfrostschutz/Korrosionsschutz aus dem Automobilbereich verwenden. **Mit dem Einzug von Aluminiumbestandteilen im modernen Motorenbau wurde auch dort dieses Thema akut*. Da auch der Wasserkühlkreislauf Aluminiumbauteile (oder auch andere unterschiedlich elektrisch leitende Werkstoffe) aufweisen kann, bietet sich der Einsatz eines derart preiswerten Schutzes an, so dass Korrosion beim Zusammenwirken diverser Metalle ausgeschlossen werden kann. Oft genannt und gern verwendet sind die Produkte G11 und G12, jeder andere Korrosionsschutz erzielt dabei die gleiche Wirkung. Die Beimengung sollte bezüglich des Herabsetzens der Wärmeleitfähigkeit des Wassers 10% nicht überschreiten. Nahezu alle Anbieter auf dem Wasserkühlmarkt haben inzwischen ihre eigenen Mittelchen zur Vermeidung von Korrosion in der Zubehörpalette integriert, ein Preisvergleich lohnt in jedem Fall und der persönliche Vorzug entscheidet. Ein Mischen der verschiedenen Mittelchen sollte aber unbedingt vermieden werden. Bei jedem Additiv ist die prozentuale Hinzugabe lt. Etikett oder Beipackzettel unbedingt zu beachten.



Wo steht da was von Scheibenwasser? Hier ist ganz klar vom Motor/Kühler die Rede und da packt auch kein normaler Mensch Seife rein. Also bitte keine Unwahrheiten verbreiten 



boss3D schrieb:


> Die WaKü wieder zu entleeren, säubern, neu befüllen und wieder zusammenzubauen ist mir im Moment wirklich zu blöd. Ich fülle jetzt erstmal soviel Wasser nach, dass der AGB mind. zur Hälfte voll ist und dann sehe ich mir nochmals die Temps an. Die Verdrehungen einiger Schläuche konnte ich zum Teile mindern ...



Tu was du nicht lassen kannst, aber bitte beschwer dich nachher nicht, wenn wieder irgendetwas schief geht...obwohl wenn ich es mir recht überlege: Machs einfach...u made my day 

BtW: Denk doch mal drüber nach den Rat anderer User anzunehmen. Wie schon mal angfangs beschrieben ist eine Wakü viel zu kostspielig um damit wilde Experimente zu machen oder aber ohne jedes Vorwissen dranzugehen 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## boss3D (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



GoZoU schrieb:


> BtW: Denk doch mal drüber nach den Rat anderer User anzunehmen.


Was glaubst du denn, was ich die ganze Zeit mache? Mir wurde dazu geraten, die Verdrehung der Schläuche zu beseitigen und mehr Wasser in den AGB zu füllen und ich bin dabei, beide Ratschläge zu befolgen bzw. habe den einen schon befolgt.

Langsam wäre es mir echt lieber, ich hätte garnichts zu meinen Temps gesagt. Vergesst einfach alles, was ich zu den Temps, dem AGB und den Verdrehungen gesagt habe. Ich rede jetzt erstmal mit ein paar Kumpels und kümmer mich dann selber um die WaKü ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast3737 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Hey, ich war lieb mich nicht anmeckern...ich kann nix dafür das GoZou der Kragen geplatzt ist, würde sagen klarer Fall von Kaffeeentzug...


----------



## boss3D (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> ich kann nix dafür das GoZou der Kragen geplatzt ist, würde sagen klarer Fall von Kaffeeentzug...


_Ich würde eher sagen, er ist schon so ein perfekter WaKü-Experte, dass er kaum noch Verständnis für Einsteigerfragen/Probleme hat.
_ 
Die Verdrehungen bei den beiden Radi-Anschlüssen konnte ich jetzt stark mindern, allerdings habe ich Probleme mit dem Wassernachfüllen. Den AGB traue ich mich, wie gesagt, nicht öffnen, da ich Angst vor einer Überschwemmung im Gehäuse habe. Deshalb habe ich es wieder auf die, vermutlich dämliche, Schlauch-Trichter-Methode versucht. Soll heißen: Einen der beiden Schläuche vom Radi abgesteckt > Trichter in den Schlauch _(dieser Schlauch führt direkt zum AGB)_ und Wasser in den Trichter. Allerdings habe ich das Gefühl, dass da nicht wirklich Wasser in den AGB gelangt. Dieses drückt es mir vorher wieder beim Radi _(da, wo kein Schlauch draufsteckt)_ wieder heraus ...

^^ So jetzt lacht mich erstmal kräftig aus, damit wir dann wieder vernünftig weiterdiskutieren können.  

Also:
Kann mir jemand veraten, wie ich den AGB voller machen kann, ohne Hardwareschäden durch Überschwemmungen zu erhalten?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

   (Auslachen: done)

Jetzt mal zum logischen Denken:
Wenn du an einem Ende in einen vollkommen geschlossenen Kreislauf was reinmachst (z.B. Wasser), dann muss am Ende was rauskommen - ist schließlich kein Platz drin.
Da Luft in engen Waküschläuchen nur schlecht am Wasser vorbeikommt, kommt aus dem anderen offenen Ende (am Radi) das raus, was gerade da ist: Wasser.

Wenn du das z.B. mit einem zweiten Stück Schlauch ableitest, kannst du auf die Art die Seifenpampe aus deinem System spülen, ohne die Pumpe verwenden zu müssen.

Wenn man gerade nicht den kompletten Inhalt des Systems austauschen muss, kann man den Spieß auch umdrehen:
Wenn nichts an einem Ende in den Kreislauf reinkommt, kann am anderen Ende auch nichts rauskommen, sonst würde ja in der Mitte ein Unterdruck entstehen. (Es sei denn, es war vorher ein Überdruck im Kreislauf - aber dann würde es dir aus beiden Seiten entgegenspritzen, wenn du am Radi den Schlauch abziehst)
Das heißt solange du nur eine Öffnung schaffst (also den AGB öffnest), kommt da auch nichts raus. (Bringt einem natürlich nur was, wenn man den Inhalt des AGBs austauschen will -z.B. Luft gegen Wasser alias "Nachfüllen"- , will man das gesamte System spülen, wird das so ein bißchen schwierig.)

In der aktuellen Situation wäre es wohl optimal, wenn du erstmal alles rauslaufen lässt, was rausläuft. Ich hoffe mal, du hast an deinem System irgendwo ein Stück Schlauch, dass du abziehen (oder notfalls durchschneiden) kannst, um die Füllung z.B. in einen Eimer (ohne Umweg über Hardware) laufen zu lassen?
(Wenn nicht: Uuups. Frag auf alle Fälle nicht nochmal die Typen, die dich eine Wakü ohne Entleerungsmöglichkeit haben bauen lassen, nach Tips. Extrem unpraktisch, wenn man erst Teile des Kreislaufes aus dem Rechner ausbauen muss)

Wenn du das geschafft hast, folgt Schritt 2:
Du ziehst den Schlauch, der das Wasser zur Pumpe/AGB leitet vom AGB ab (vorher kontrollieren, ob da auch wirklich kein Wasser mehr drin steht bzw. drauf achten, dass es nicht auf Elektronik tropft). Dieses offene Ende muss jetzt entweder verlängert oder gegen einen langen Schlauch ausgetauscht werden, so dass es bis zu einem Abfluss reicht (Badewann, Waschbecken -Vorsicht, kann verrutschen-, notfalls Eimer)
Jetzt hast du einen offenen Kreislauf: Du kannst Wasser in den AGB kippen, mit der Pumpe durch Kreislauf jagen und am Ende läufts weg.

Genau das machst du jetzt (das heißt: Vorher könntest du mal die trockenen Schläuchen ausnutzen und die Verdrehungen entfernen), um den Kreislauf mal ordentlich durchzuspülen. Als Menge würde ich mindestens das 10fache Volumen des Kreislaufs empfehlen, das 20-30fache kann aber auch nicht schaden. Zum Spülen reicht normales Leitungswasser.

Wenn der Kreislauf jetzt wieder ~in dem Zustand ist, den er bei Auslieferung hatte, kannst du ihn wieder füllen. (Wenn du willst und 2-3€ übrig hast vorher nochmal mit dest. Wasser durchspülen, um Rückstände des Leitungswassers zu entfernen)
Und diesmal bitte nicht mit Seife. Nimm Inno Protect, g48 oder einfach nur dest. wasser, wenn du keine alukomponenten hast.
aber nicht scheibenwaschlösung


----------



## Gast3737 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

die Schlauch trichter Methode ist doch gut..mein AGB liegt immer unterhalb der Pumpe und nur zum befüllen hebe ich ihn an...ich befülle in den AGB auch mit einen Schlauch an den ich einfach ein abgeschnittenes oberes Ende einer Flasche geklebt habe...der Kreislauf muss zu sein bevor du befüllst...sonst kommst immer wieder Luft in den Kreislauf, das Endet dann in einem 1/4 vollen AGB wie du ja schon gemerkt hast...


----------



## boss3D (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

^^ Vielen Dank für die äußerst hilfreichen letzten beiden Postings.  
Sowas wollte ich hören ...

Also im Moment habe ich echt keinen Cent für irgendeine Art von Korrosionsschutz, aber ich kann mal meinen Opa fragen, ob er auch noch irgendwo Kühlerfrostschutz herumstehen hat. Ansonsten muss ich vorerst nur mit Dest.-Wasser auskommen. 

Jedenfalls werde ich die ganze "Seifen-Suppe" herausholen, auf die Methode, die "ruyven_macaran" beschrieb. 

Eine Frage hätte ich noch:
Wenn ich die WaKü jetzt nur mit Dest.-Wasser befülle und in einer Woche Inno-Protect nachfülle, durchmischen sich die beiden Flüssigkeiten dann noch ordentlich?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast3737 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

das müsste gehen..vermutlich passen ca. 0,5 l in den Kreislauf...und du kannst es dazu mischen...aber musst auf das Mischverhältnis achten!


----------



## Fifadoc (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

das mischen klappt, aber schreib dir halt auf, wie viel dest. wasser du reingefüllt hast, damit das Mischverhältnis stimmt.
Vor allem dann halt nur Konzentrat nachfüllen, da das ja für dest. wasser ist.


----------



## boss3D (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Ok danke und noch eine letzte Frage, bevor ich mit dem Wasserwechsel beginne:
Wenn ich in den Schlauch mit der Trichter-Methode das reine dest. Wasser reinleere, kommt ja bei der Radi-Öffnung die Seifensuppe raus. Allerdings unterscheiden die beiden Flüssigkeiten sich otisch nicht. Woran erkenne ich also, dass das ganze Seifenwasser draußen ist, oder muss ich da nach Gefühl gehen?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Die Flüssigkeiten vermischen sich im Kreislauf, außerdem können sich Schaumreste abgelagert haben.
Du musst also mit deutlich mehr Wasser spülen, als in den Kreislauf reingeht (siehe mein letztes Post)
Sehen tust du gar nichts.

Bezüglich dem Mischen mit Inno-Protect:
Da wird recht viel Protect ins Wasser gemischt, denk also dran, dass du Wasser ablassen musst, um genug Protect reinfüllen zu können.
Vermischen ist kein Problem, dass macht die Pumpe schon.


----------



## boss3D (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Da ich keine dest. Wasser verschwenden will _(habe nichtmehr allzu viel, aber es sollte noch für eine letzte Neubefüllung reichen)_, habe ich noch eine Frage:
Wäre es ein Problem, wenn ich die Seifen-Suppe mit normalem Wasser _(aus der Leitung)_ herausschwemmen würde und das normale Wasser danach durch dest. Wasser ersetzen würde?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## astartica (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

auf diese frage hast du vor ca. 70min die aw bekommen... erst denken dann fragen
hier drinnen steht die aw 
PC Games Hardware Extreme - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...


----------



## boss3D (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



astartica schrieb:


> auf diese frage hast du vor ca. 70min die aw bekommen... erst denken dann fragen
> hier drinnen steht die aw
> PC Games Hardware Extreme - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...


Oh, stimmt. Danke für den Hinweis, ich bin heute etwas durcheinander _(nicht nur wegen dem WaKü-Problem  )_ ... 

Also dann kann es ja losgehen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## astartica (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

in dem fall kann ich dir den rat geben es lansam ruhig und gewissenhaft anzugehen den sonst hast schnell mal ne überschwemung im pc und sowas will niemand...


----------



## boss3D (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



astartica schrieb:


> in dem fall kann ich dir den rat geben es lansam ruhig und gewissenhaft anzugehen den sonst hast schnell mal ne überschwemung im pc und sowas will niemand...


Hehe, ich melde mich mit einem Erfolg zurück:
Ich habe die gesamte WaKü mit insgesamt 6 Liter normalen Wasser durchgespült und jetzt ist die ganze "Seifensuppe" draußen. Danach habe ich das normale Wasser mit 1 Liter dest. Wasser weggespült und die WaKü anschliend über den AGB _(nichtmehr die Trichter-Schlauch-Methode)_ neu befüllt. 

*Ergebnis: 
1.) -3°
2.) AGB zu 95 % voll
3.) keine Luft mehr in der WaKü (alle Schläuche komplett mit Wasser voll)*

Auf die Temp bezogen schaut es jetzt so aus:
Vorher: Idle (29°); Volllast (47°)
Nachher: Idle (27°); Volllast (44°)
Aktuelles OC: E6750 @ 3.335 GHz (1.3125 V)

^^ Ich denke, mit dem Ergebnis kann ich zufrieden sein. Jetzt muss nur noch Inno-Protect dazu ... 

Eines würde ich jetzt aber doch noch gerne von euch wissen:
Sind meine aktuellen Temps normal für eine WaKü?

Ansonsten kann ich nur noch sagen: Vielen Dank für die hervorragende Beratung!  
In diesem Sinne freue ich mich schon darauf, nächste Woche meine bestellte Club3D HD4870 unter Wasser setzten zu dürfen.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## astartica (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

ist dein radiator auch luftlos??? einfach mal ein wenig schütteln dann sollt man das hören oder sogar luft rauskommen sehen...


----------



## boss3D (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



astartica schrieb:


> ist dein radiator auch luftlos??? einfach mal ein wenig schütteln dann sollt man das hören oder sogar luft rauskommen sehen...


Also geschüttelt habe ich ihn, allerdings habe ich weder etwas gehört, noch gesehen. Diesmal ist wohl wirklich alles restlos mit H²O voll ... 

Kann mir bitte noch jemand diese Frage beantworten:


boss3D schrieb:


> Eines würde ich jetzt aber doch noch gerne von euch wissen:
> Sind meine aktuellen Temps normal für eine WaKü?


MfG, boss3D


----------



## astartica (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

wird schon passen mein e2180@standart wird unter nen mugen schon gleich warm... everest zeigt ca48°C cup und 40°C core temp


----------



## boss3D (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



astartica schrieb:


> wird schon passen


Kann das nochjemand bestätigen? 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## astartica (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

was ich vergessen hab zu fragen... drehen deine lüfter immer noch so schnell???
wenn ja schlies die lüfter mal an 5V


----------



## boss3D (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



astartica schrieb:


> was ich vergessen hab zu fragen... drehen deine lüfter immer noch so schnell???
> wenn ja schlies die lüfter mal an 5V


Ja, die 3 S-Flex auf dem Radi drehen alle mit 1600 rpm. Wozu sollte ich die Drehzahl senken? Bedeutet nicht höhere Drehzahl bessere Kühlleistung?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## astartica (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

es kann sein das die drehzahl senkung nur wenig in der kühlleistung ausmacht zumindest mal solange du nur die cpu kühlst jedoch würde es bedeutend leiser werden...

kannsts ja mal versuchen mit weniger drehzahl wenn die leistung nicht stimmt lässt du sie halt wieder voll laufen...

ich zumindest habs doch gern leise^^


----------



## boss3D (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Also ich halte meine 3 S-Flex auch mit voller Drehzahl für leise. Wenn die mir zu laut wären, hätte ich diese schon geändert ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Fifadoc (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Die temps sind in Ordnung. Ich hatte einen E6750€3.5Ghz (1.375V) laufen. Der War etwa bei den gleichen temps.
also etwa bei 30°/50° lag der. versteif dich da aber nicht zu sehr auf 3-5°, da das alleine schon die Schwankung zwischen 2 CPUs sein kann.
Mein E8600 geht sogar auch bis über 60° bei vollast, wenn ich ihn mit 1.4V und 4,4Ghz befeuer... 

Einen echten vergleich könntest du nur mit einer anderen WaKü oder mit LuKü machen. Und wenn es bei Luft ein IFX-14 ist, dann wird da auch nur ein kleiner unterschied sein.

wart mal auf die Temps bei der HD4870. Meine ist von 80° last auf 40° last gefallen.
Und mach dir wegen des "schlechten" CPU Kühlers blos keine gedanken, hab mit exakt dem gleichen angefangen, der klappt super. Mein EK-Supreme ist bei mir nur 2° besser.


----------



## astartica (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> Also ich halte meine 3 S-Flex auch mit voller Drehzahl für leise. Wenn die mir zu laut wären, hätte ich diese schon geändert ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



omg...

naja leise is eben relativ... mir is momentan die festplatte zu laut werd ich wohl dämmen müssen


----------



## boss3D (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



astartica schrieb:


> omg...
> 
> naja leise is eben relativ... mir is momentan die festplatte zu laut werd ich wohl dämmen müssen


Wenn man mal einen Zalman CNPS 9500 AT mit voller Drehzahl gehört hat, ist alles leise ... 


Fifadoc schrieb:


> Die temps sind in Ordnung. Ich hatte einen E6750€3.5Ghz (1.375V) laufen. Der War etwa bei den gleichen temps.
> also etwa bei 30°/50° lag der. versteif dich da aber nicht zu sehr auf 3-5°, da das alleine schon die Schwankung zwischen 2 CPUs sein kann.
> Mein E8600 geht sogar auch bis über 60° bei vollast, wenn ich ihn mit 1.4V und 4,4Ghz befeuer...


Ehrlich gesagt, bin ich mit meinen Temps jetzt auch sehr zufrieden und dein Posting bestätigt mich. 


Fifadoc schrieb:


> wart mal auf die Temps bei der HD4870. Meine ist von 80° last auf 40° last gefallen.


Ich bin auch schon gespannt, wie sich das Einbinden der Graka in den Kreislauf auf die CPU-Temps auswirkt ... 


Fifadoc schrieb:


> Und mach dir wegen des "schlechten" CPU Kühlers blos keine gedanken, hab mit exakt dem gleichen angefangen, der klappt super. Mein EK-Supreme ist bei mir nur 2° besser.


Da ich noch nichts besseres erlebt habe, kann ich den Kühler auch nicht als "schlecht" bezeichnen. Jetzt bin ich jedenfalls sehr zufrieden damit.  

Hach, ich kann es kaum noch abwarten, bis endlich meine Club3D HD4870 da ist. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## boss3D (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Ich habe mal wieder eine Frage:
Nachdem ich mir jetzt schon mehrmals den sehr beeindruckenden WaKü-Bilder-Thread durchgesehen habe, ist mir des öfteren aufgefallen, dass manche Leute solche Metallspiralen, wie man sie zum Beispiel hier und hier sieht, über ihre Schläuche haben. Ist das nur eine optische Sache, oder hat das einen praktischen Nutzen?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Digger (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

das nennt sich knickschutz. die aus metall haben in wirklichen nutzen, nämlich enge biegeradien zu nehmen.

die teile aus plastik ahben eher optischen nutzen. zb als kontrast ziwschen schwarzem schlauch un orangenen "knisckaschutz".


----------



## boss3D (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Danke, ich denke solche Dinger aus Metall würden auch meiner WaKü an manchen Stellen verammt gut tun. Sobald es finanzielle wieder besser aussieht, muss ich mal wieder shoppen gehen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## bundymania (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

nee, die Plastik Smartcoils haben auch praktischen Nutzen, versuch mal so nen Radius beim 13/10er Feser ohne die Dinger


----------



## Digger (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

ah ok, ich dacht dir wären zu "wabbelig"...aba man lässt sich ja gerne etwas neuem belehren. hab die teile ja nichma selbst im einsatz


----------



## scamps (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Wenn nicht gerade ne Menge Vorsicht und Freiraum im Spiel ist, sind die Plaste-Smartcoils sogar deutlich vorzuziehen. Haben nämlich den kleinen Vorteil, dass sie keine Kurzschlüsse verursachen können


----------



## Fifadoc (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



Digger schrieb:


> ah ok, ich dacht dir wären zu "wabbelig"...aba man lässt sich ja gerne etwas neuem belehren. hab die teile ja nichma selbst im einsatz


Das mit dem Wabbelig dachte ich auch erst, aber hatte bei meinem 10/8 schlauch selbst so dinger drauf. Sobald sie erstmal um den schlauch sind, stabilisieren sie sich daran und sie halten den schlauch halt in Form, da sie dann ein Verziehen verhindern.


----------



## boss3D (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Heute ist meine neue HD4870 angekommen, aber das ist nur ein weiterer Grund zum Heulen ...  

Natürlich wollte ich sofort den WaKühler _(GPU-Kühler: Watercool HK GPU-X2 Ati 4870 LT-Serie (Link)) _draufmontieren, allerdings musste ich dabei feststellen, dass das PCB der Club3D nicht dem Referenzdesign entspricht. Daher passt der WaKühler nicht drauf > ein paar Kondensatoren sind ihm im Weg und auch die SpaWas sind ganz wo anders.

Um die Graka wenigstens verwenden zu können, habe ich wieder den Originalkühler draufmontiert, nur die VRAM-Kühler halten jetzt nicht mehr. Aus diesem Grund läuft die Graka zwar im Moment in meinem PC, aber ich traue mich nichts zocken, um den VRAM nicht durchzuheizen _(keine Kühler drauf!)_.

Was habt ihr für Vorschläge, was ich jetzt machen soll? Soll ich den WaKühler, den ich schon habe, verkaufen und mir einen anderen kaufen?

Dann wäre aber wieder das Problem, dass ich trotzdem einen bräuchte, der GPU und VRAM kühlt ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Lee (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Da stellt sich mir die Frage, weshalb hast du dich nicht vorher darüber informiert?


----------



## boss3D (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



Lee schrieb:


> Da stellt sich mir die Frage, weshalb hast du dich nicht vorher darüber informiert?


Tja, das Problem ist, dass Alternate "falsche" Bilder der Graka zeigt. Würde das PCB der Club3D nämlich wirklich so aussehen, wie auf diesen Bildern, würde auch mein WaKühler problemlos draufpassen. Nur leider hat meine Club3D ein anderes PCB, als die gezeigte und das konnte ich ja nicht erahnen.  
Daher frage ich nochmal: 


boss3D schrieb:


> Was habt ihr für Vorschläge, was ich jetzt machen soll? Soll ich den WaKühler, den ich schon habe, verkaufen und mir einen anderen kaufen?
> 
> Dann wäre aber wieder das Problem, dass ich trotzdem einen bräuchte, der GPU und VRAM kühlt ...



MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast3737 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Kühler verkaufen, einen GPU-Kühler nur für den GPU-Chip kaufen und alles andere mit passiv Elementen bekleben/ Elemente vielleicht drauf lassen. und evtl einen Lüfter @5v in Richtung Karte damit die RAM und Spawas kühl bleiben..


----------



## leboga (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Dann kauf dir nen Only GPU-KÜhler und passive Ram-Kühler. Das sollte auf jeden Fall passen. 

Edit: Da war einer schneller!


----------



## boss3D (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

^^ Sowas in die Richtung habe ich mir auch vorgestellt. Was mich allerdings noch davon abhält, ist, dass ich noch ein klitzekleines Bisschen Hoffnung habe, dass ich von Sapphire eine neue HD4870 im Referenzdesign bekomme. Da würde der WaKühler dann wieder draufpassen ...

Ich frag trotzdem mal vorsichtig: Was für GPU-only-Kühler könnt ihr denn für eine HD4870 empfehlen?
Gibt es eigentlich bei Aquatuning auch Wärmeleitkleber/Wärmeleitpads?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Olstyle (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Kühler:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - D-Tek FuZion GFX 2 D-Tek FuZion GFX 2 11086

Wärmeleitzeugs aller Art:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Wärmeleitmittel

Für die Spawa-Reihe könnte man eventuell auch einen Mobo-Kühler missbrauchen.
Müsstest halt mal Zeichnungen vergleichen.


----------



## scamps (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Ich wäre da vorsichtig mit GPU-only bei ner 4870. Da sind scheinbar schon so einige abgeraucht wegen dem very hotten Vitec-Chip


----------



## Gast3737 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

deshalb ja auch einen Lüfter @5v o. 7v in die Nähe der Karte...


----------



## Korn86 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> Heute ist meine neue HD4870 angekommen, aber das ist nur ein weiterer Grund zum Heulen ...
> 
> Natürlich wollte ich sofort den WaKühler _(GPU-Kühler: Watercool HK GPU-X2 Ati 4870 LT-Serie (Link)) _draufmontieren, allerdings musste ich dabei feststellen, dass das PCB der Club3D nicht dem Referenzdesign entspricht. Daher passt der WaKühler nicht drauf > ein paar Kondensatoren sind ihm im Weg und auch die SpaWas sind ganz wo anders.
> 
> ...



Ist dir das nicht vor dem Umbau aufgefallen dass das PCB anders ist?

Denn dann hättest du die Karte entweder zurückschicken können oder die Vram-Kühler drauf lassen können 

Wenn es keinen passenden Wasserkühler gibt musst du dir wohl Vram-Kühler kaufen und den bereits montierten Lüfter herunterregeln


----------



## boss3D (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Kühler:
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - D-Tek FuZion GFX 2 D-Tek FuZion GFX 2 11086
> 
> Wärmeleitzeugs aller Art:
> ...


Danke für die Links/Infos. Auf den SpaWas ist ein relativ mächtiger Kupferblock drauf, der auf dem Alternate-Bild ebenfals nicht zu sehen ist.


scamps schrieb:


> Ich wäre da vorsichtig mit GPU-only bei ner 4870. Da sind scheinbar schon so einige abgeraucht wegen dem very hotten Vitec-Chip


Einen Vitec-Chip gibt es auf meiner HD4870 garnicht.  


Korn86 schrieb:


> Ist dir das nicht vor dem Umbau aufgefallen dass das PCB anders ist?


Lediglich, dass die SpaWas ganz wo anders sind, als beim Referenzdesign, ist mir sofort aufgefallen, aber der eine Kondensator war unter dem Kühlkörper nicht zu sehen. Und eben dieser eine einzige Kondensator verhindert, dass ich meinen aktuellen WaKühler montieren kann ...


Korn86 schrieb:


> Wenn es keinen passenden Wasserkühler gibt musst du dir wohl Vram-Kühler kaufen und den bereits montierten Lüfter herunterregeln


Naja, die Alternativlösung wäre, wie gesagt, ein GPU-only-Kühler und passive Kühlkörper auf die VRAM-Chips. Jetzt habe ich schon 400 € _(die Grakas noch garnicht eingerechnet) _für dies sch***verdammte WaKü beim Fenster rausgeschmissen und die HD4870 befindet sich immer noch nicht unter H²O.  

Die WaKü war in jeder Hinsicht der größte Fehler, den ich je gemacht habe. Heute wünsche ich mir nichts sehnlicher, als dass ich bei meiner guten LuKü geblieben wäre.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Snowman (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> Tja, das Problem ist, dass Alternate "falsche" Bilder der Graka zeigt. Würde das PCB der Club3D nämlich wirklich so aussehen, wie auf diesen Bildern, würde auch mein WaKühler problemlos draufpassen. Nur leider hat meine Club3D ein anderes PCB, als die gezeigte und das konnte ich ja nicht erahnen.
> Daher frage ich nochmal:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Korn86 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> Naja, die Alternativlösung wäre, wie gesagt, ein GPU-only-Kühler und passive Kühlkörper auf die VRAM-Chips. Jetzt habe ich schon 400 € _(die Grakas noch garnicht eingerechnet) _für dies sch***verdammte WaKü beim Fenster rausgeschmissen und die HD4870 befindet sich immer noch nicht unter H²O.
> 
> Die WaKü war in jeder Hinsicht der größte Fehler, den ich je gemacht habe. Heute wünsche ich mir nichts sehnlicher, als dass ich bei meiner guten LuKü geblieben wäre.
> 
> MfG, boss3D




Ist der verbaute Lüfter immer noch so laut wie ein Rasenmäher, wenn nicht kannst du den doch erst einmal prima benutzen bis es einen Wasserkühler für das Design gibt


----------



## boss3D (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



Snowman schrieb:


> Mach mal Bilder von deiner Karte


Wird schwierig, da die Karte kaum aus dem PC rauszubekommen ist, wenn sie erstmal drinnensteckt. Überall Kabel und Schläuche ... 


Snowman schrieb:


> Muss mir auch nen neuen Kühler zulegen da mein Aquagratix nicht mehr passt.


Woran scheitert es denn bei dir? Also bei mir ist ein Kondensator im Weg. Die Spawas sind alle im linken unteren Eck am Rand der Karte. Auf ihnen sitzt ein gewaltiger quadratischer Kupferblock, als bei denen mache ich mir um die Kühlung keine Sorgen.

Nimmst du jetzt eigentlich einen GPU-only-Kühler, oder kennst du einen anderen Komplett-Kühler, der passt?


Korn86 schrieb:


> Ist der verbaute Lüfter immer noch so laut wie ein Rasenmäher, wenn nicht kannst du den doch erst einmal prima benutzen bis es einen Wasserkühler für das Design gibt


Also bei FanSpeed 70 % kann ich noch damit leben. Meine große Sorge gilt vorerst dem VRAM, auf dem garnichts drauf ist. Längerfristig gesehen, will ich die Graka natürlich so sinnvoll, wie möglich in den WaKü-Kreislauf einbinden ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Korn86 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> Also bei FanSpeed 70 % kann ich noch damit leben. Meine große Sorge gilt vorerst dem VRAM, auf dem garnichts drauf ist. Längerfristig gesehen, will ich die Graka natürlich so sinnvoll, wie möglich in den WaKü-Kreislauf einbinden ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D




Oha, ich fand schon 6% waren nicht mehr leise, sondern schon unerträglich, du musst ja echt gute Nerven haben  

Dann solltest du dir erst einmal Speicherkühler besorgen 

Kannst du vielleicht ein Bild der Karte und des Bauteils welches im Weg ist machen?


----------



## boss3D (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



Korn86 schrieb:


> Kannst du vielleicht ein Bild der Karte und des Bauteils welches im Weg ist machen?


Wie gesagt, ist die HD4870 aufgrund unzähliger Kabel und der WaKü-Schläuche kaum in den PC reinzubringen. Und wenn sie erstaml drinnen ist, bekommt man sie fast nicht mehr heraus. Mal sehen, was sich machen lässt ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Olstyle (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Das Problem in Bildern:
Radeon HD 4870, 1024MB GDDR5 - Kompatibler Kühler - WATERCOOL Support - Watercool


----------



## boss3D (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Das Problem in Bildern:
> Radeon HD 4870, 1024MB GDDR5 - Kompatibler Kühler - WATERCOOL Support - Watercool


^^ Ja, danke für die Bilder. Das ist exakt mein Problem! Seht euch die Bilder an: die obere Graka entspricht der, bei Alternate abgebildeten, HD4870 und die untere habe ich bekommen ...  

Sapphire hat mir jedenfalls mitgeteilt, dass ich für die defekte HD4870 eine neue bekomme _(wann wurde mir jedoch nicht gesagt)_. Die haben auch klar und deutlich in der mail geschrieben, dass es für sie kein Grund ist, die Graka nicht zu tauschen, nur, weil die bei einem Kühlerwechsel draufgegangen ist. Also ist alles legal, was ich da gemacht habe.
Deswegen werde ich jetzt auch die Club3D behalten, bis ich eine neue Sapphire im Referenzdesign bekomme und den WaKühler, den ich schon habe, dann auf diese montieren. [neue Hoffnung hab]

MfG, boss3D


----------



## DanielX (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Na da freu ich mich für dich, aber das werden die wohl eher aus Kulanz machen.

Aber das mit dem kleinen Spruch "Prudukt kann von Abildung abweichen" oder ähnliches kenn ich auch.

Ein Kollege wollte sich die gleiche 8800GT hollen wie ich und aufeinmal ist das ne ganz andere PCB. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> [..]neue Hoffnung hab[..]



au Mann ich bin sowas von beruhigt, ich Athme mit dir aus

Dafür könnte ich Sapphire knutschen(du sicher auch) und für meine tolle HD3870 mit DDR3 die so schön oc freudig ist..


----------



## boss3D (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Ich hoffe auch, dass ich die Sapphire so bald, wie möglich bekomme. Mein Prozi lässt sich nämlich seit dem Einbau der Club3D nicht über 3.2 GHz OCn?! Ich kann zwar weiter-OCn, aber es wird nicht übernommen ...  
Mit der Sapphire hatte ich dieses Problem nicht.

Mal sehen, was die auf meine Frage, wann ich denn mit einer neuen HD4870 rechnen kann, antworten. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## scamps (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> ...Sapphire hat mir jedenfalls mitgeteilt, dass ich für die defekte HD4870 eine neue bekomme _(wann wurde mir jedoch nicht gesagt)_. Die haben auch klar und deutlich in der mail geschrieben, dass es für sie kein Grund ist, die Graka nicht zu tauschen, nur, weil die bei einem Kühlerwechsel draufgegangen ist. Also ist alles legal, was ich da gemacht habe...


 
Das nenn ich mal ne kulante Reaktion


----------



## Fifadoc (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> ^^ Ja, danke für die Bilder. Das ist exakt mein Problem! Seht euch die Bilder an: die obere Graka entspricht der, bei Alternate abgebildeten, HD4870 und die untere habe ich bekommen ...
> 
> Sapphire hat mir jedenfalls mitgeteilt, dass ich für die defekte HD4870 eine neue bekomme _(wann wurde mir jedoch nicht gesagt)_. Die haben auch klar und deutlich in der mail geschrieben, dass es für sie kein Grund ist, die Graka nicht zu tauschen, nur, weil die bei einem Kühlerwechsel draufgegangen ist. Also ist alles legal, was ich da gemacht habe.
> Deswegen werde ich jetzt auch die Club3D behalten, bis ich eine neue Sapphire im Referenzdesign bekomme und den WaKühler, den ich schon habe, dann auf diese montieren. [neue Hoffnung hab]
> ...



DAS ist eine sehr geile info!
Das bedeutet für mich, dass Sapphire auch bei Kühlerwechsel weiterhin garantie gewährt. Sie schreiben es zwar nirgendwo, aber das schließe ich aus der mail von denen.
ist echt ne info, die mir gut gefällt, hab ja auch ne sapphire karte drin ^^


----------



## boss3D (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

^^ Jo, wenigstens das kann ich Glück nennen, dass ich immer nur EVGA _(bei meinen nVidias)_ und Sapphire _(bei meinen Radeons)_ vertraut habe und offenbar beide kein Problem mit Kühlerwechseln haben.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Korn86 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> ^^ Ja, danke für die Bilder. Das ist exakt mein Problem! Seht euch die Bilder an: die obere Graka entspricht der, bei Alternate abgebildeten, HD4870 und die untere habe ich bekommen ...
> 
> Sapphire hat mir jedenfalls mitgeteilt, dass ich für die defekte HD4870 eine neue bekomme _(wann wurde mir jedoch nicht gesagt)_. Die haben auch klar und deutlich in der mail geschrieben, dass es für sie kein Grund ist, die Graka nicht zu tauschen, nur, weil die bei einem Kühlerwechsel draufgegangen ist. Also ist alles legal, was ich da gemacht habe.
> Deswegen werde ich jetzt auch die Club3D behalten, bis ich eine neue Sapphire im Referenzdesign bekomme und den WaKühler, den ich schon habe, dann auf diese montieren. [neue Hoffnung hab]
> ...




Lol, jetzt versucht Sapphire nach der ganzen Misere mit den verbugten Bios auf deren HD4870 sich wieder bei den Kunden einzuschleimen 
Das ändert aber leider noch lange nicht s daran dass die Qualität der Karten weiterhin minderwertig ist wenn sie mit dem verbugten Bios ausgeliefert werden 


 boss3D, habe die von Sapphire sich extran noch einmal mit dir in Kontakt gesetzt oder wie?


----------



## boss3D (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Sehr geehrter Herr Hasler,

hiermit möchten wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass eine Austauschsendung
für das eingesendete Produkt veranlasst wurde.
Der Versand wird in den kommenden Tagen erfolgen, so dass Sie mit der
Anlieferung in Kürze rechnen können.

*  JBXSUC    Sapp512 D5 X HD4870 LR
Ihr Zeichen (wenn angegeben):

Für diesen Zeitraum bitten wir um ein wenig Geduld und stehen
für weitere Fragen gerne zur Verfügung.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
^^ Muss ich dazu was sagen?    

Das ist die mail von Alternate > eben angekommen. Sapphire hat sich ebenfals gemeldet und mir eine neue HD4870 in den nächsten Tagen zugesichert. Damit bleibt Sapphire weiterhin der Händler meines Vertrauens, worüber ich sehr froh bin.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



Korn86 schrieb:


> [..]Das ändert aber leider noch lange nicht s daran dass die Qualität der Karten weiterhin minderwertig ist wenn sie mit dem verbugten Bios ausgeliefert werden [..]


du meinst die 4870? wenn du auf alle anderen GPU's ansprechen würdest wäre ich sehr beleidigt..die haben mit der HD3870 in der DDR3 SingleSlot Version gute (oc-freudige) Arbeit abgeliefert!


----------



## boss3D (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> du meinst die 4870? wenn du auf alle anderen GPU's ansprechen würdest wäre ich sehr beleidigt..die haben mit der HD3870 in der DDR3 SingleSlot Version gute (oc-freudige) Arbeit abgeliefert!


Ich kann seine Aussage ebenfalls nicht bestätigen. Solange meine Sapphire HD4870 einwandfrei lief, lief sie perfekt ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Korn86 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> Das ist die mail von Alternate > eben angekommen. Sapphire hat sich ebenfals gemeldet und mir eine neue HD4870 in den nächsten Tagen zugesichert. Damit bleibt Sapphire weiterhin der Händler meines Vertrauens, worüber ich sehr froh bin.
> 
> MfG, boss3D




Hat Sapphire sich bei dir telefonisch gemeldet oder auch eine Mail geschickt?




RuneDRS schrieb:


> du meinst die 4870? wenn du auf alle anderen GPU's ansprechen würdest wäre ich sehr beleidigt..die haben mit der HD3870 in der DDR3 SingleSlot Version gute (oc-freudige) Arbeit abgeliefert!



Ich meinte nur die HD4870, meine HD3870 von Sapphire läuft auch noch prima mit dem Twin Turbo


----------



## boss3D (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



Korn86 schrieb:


> Hat Sapphire sich bei dir telefonisch gemeldet oder auch eine Mail geschickt?


Ich habe eine mail hingeschrieben, in der ich fragte, ob es schon Neuigkeite zu meiner defekten HD4870 gibt. Als Antwort habe ich ein meil erhalten, dass die Graka eben auch nach einem Kühlerwechsel ausgetauscht wird und dies innerhalb der nächsten Tage geschehen werde ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Korn86 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> Ich habe eine mail hingeschrieben, in der ich fragte, ob es schon Neuigkeite zu meiner defekten HD4870 gibt. Als Antwort habe ich ein meil erhalten, dass die Graka eben auch nacheinem Kühlerwechsel ausgetauscht wird und die innerhalb der nächsten Tage geschehen werde ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ich habe leider noch keine Mail erhalten


----------



## boss3D (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



Korn86 schrieb:


> Ich habe leider noch keine Mail erhalten


Wartest du etwa auch noch? Ich dachte, du hättest bereits eine neue HD4870?!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Fifadoc (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



Korn86 schrieb:


> Lol, jetzt versucht Sapphire nach der ganzen Misere mit den verbugten Bios auf deren HD4870 sich wieder bei den Kunden einzuschleimen
> Das ändert aber leider noch lange nicht s daran dass die Qualität der Karten weiterhin minderwertig ist wenn sie mit dem verbugten Bios ausgeliefert werden
> 
> 
> boss3D, habe die von Sapphire sich extran noch einmal mit dir in Kontakt gesetzt oder wie?



lol, musste nach dem bios bug grad erstmal googlen ^^
aber der betrifft doch nur den referenz-kühler... der wird doch eh direkt durch WaKü getauscht xD
meine Sapphire HD4870 rennt nämlich wie der teufel und lässt sich ohne VMod bis 900Mhz takten. Ich bin also voll zufireden mit Sapphire.


----------



## Korn86 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> lol, musste nach dem bios bug grad erstmal googlen ^^
> aber der betrifft doch nur den referenz-kühler... der wird doch eh direkt durch WaKü getauscht xD
> meine Sapphire HD4870 rennt nämlich wie der teufel und lässt sich ohne VMod bis 900Mhz takten. Ich bin also voll zufireden mit Sapphire.




Der Bug sollte auch mit deinem Wasserkühler bestehen, solange du kein anderes Bios auf der Karte hast als ich es hatte 

PS: Deine Sapphire HD4870 ist ja auch nicht einfach so grundlos schon nach 3 Wochen gestorben so wie bei mir und ich habe nicht einmal übertaktet


----------



## boss3D (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Mal eine andere Frage:
Wenn ich mir Wärmeleitkleber besorge, müsste ich damit die Originalkupferblättchen doch wieder auf die VRAM-Chips meiner Club3D "kleben" können, so, dass die auch halten, oder?

Dann könnte ich die Graka nämlich hier im Forum verkaufen und sie wäre wieder in den Originalzustand zurückversetzt ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Korn86 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage:
> Wenn ich mir Wärmeleitkleber besorge, müsste ich damit die Originalkupferblättchen doch wieder auf die VRAM-Chips meiner Club3D "kleben" können, so, dass die auch halten, oder?
> 
> Dann könnte ich die Graka nämlich hier im Forum verkaufen und sie wäre wieder in den Originalzustand zurückversetzt ...
> ...




Sollte gehen, aber entferne vorher die alten Kleberrückstände und teste die Karte auf Stabilität und Temperatur, nicht dass der Käufer dann Probleme hat 

Und weise auf jeden Fall im Verkaufsthread darauf  hin dass die Karte modifiziert ist, aber wieder in den Orginalzustand versetzt wurde und somit keine 100%ige Garantie mehr hat


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Sie würden dann wieder halten, aber dass ist noch lange nicht das gleiche wie Originalzustand. Die Karte mit dieser Beschreibung anzubieten wäre Betrug, den ich mir hiermit verbitte.


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Betrug ist erst dann, wenn er es nicht erwähnt, dass der Kühler ab war und wieder wie beim Originalzustand angebaut wurde...
rechtlich gesehen dann immernoch nicht, wenn der Käufer erwähnt, dass er keinen Wert auf Garantie legt...
wenn er Wert auf Garantie legt und es wurde nicht auf die verfallene Garantie hingewiesen, ist es Betrug!


----------



## Korn86 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sie würden dann wieder halten, aber dass ist noch lange nicht das gleiche wie Originalzustand. Die Karte mit dieser Beschreibung anzubieten wäre Betrug, den ich mir hiermit verbitte.



Ich habe das doch gerade geschrieben, dass er extra darauf hingewiesen sollte dass die Karte modifiziert wurde 

Beim nächsten mal besser lesen 




Korn86 schrieb:


> Sollte gehen, aber entferne vorher die alten Kleberrückstände und teste die Karte auf Stabilität und Temperatur, nicht dass der Käufer dann Probleme hat
> 
> Und *weise auf jeden Fall* im Verkaufsthread darauf hin *dass die Karte modifiziert ist*, aber wieder in den Orginalzustand versetzt wurde und somit *keine 100%ige Garantie mehr hat *








RuneDRS schrieb:


> Betrug ist erst dann, wenn er es nicht erwähnt, dass der Kühler ab war und wieder wie beim Originalzustand angebaut wurde...
> rechtlich gesehen dann immernoch nicht, wenn der Käufer erwähnt, dass er keinen Wert auf Garantie legt...
> wenn er Wert auf Garantie legt und es wurde nicht auf die verfallene Garantie hingewiesen, ist es Betrug!



Richtig


----------



## boss3D (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Ok danke. Selbstverständlich werde ich den Zustand der Graka "richtig" beschreiben. Ist ja nicht das erste Mal, dass ich eine Graka verkaufe ... 

Hoffentlich hat der kleine PC-Laden in Steyr WLP und WLK. Wenn ich das Zeug bei Aquatuning kaufen muss, kommen wieder Unsummen an Versandkosten dazu. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Olstyle (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

AT versendet auf Wunsch auch im Brief .


----------



## boss3D (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



Olstyle schrieb:


> AT versendet auf Wunsch auch im Brief .


Super, aber mir ist eben eingefallen, dass ich ja auch noch InnoProtect brauche und das wäre dann schon zuviel für einen Brief ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Snowman (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Also meine Speicherkühler halten nach der demontage noch.
Einfach fest drücken und mit einem Fön anwärmen, dann nochmal drauf drücken und sie müssten fest sitzen.

Wenn nicht schau Dir die Teile mal genau an, Du brauchst keinen Kleber.
Teppichklebeband reicht auch.


----------



## boss3D (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



Snowman schrieb:


> Also meine Speicherkühler halten nach der demontage noch.
> Einfach fest drücken und mit einem Fön anwärmen, dann nochmal drauf drücken und sie müssten fest sitzen.


Kann ich ja mal probieren ...


Snowman schrieb:


> Wenn nicht schau Dir die Teile mal genau an, Du brauchst keinen Kleber.
> Teppichklebeband reicht auch.


Das Zeug zwischen den Chips und dem Kupferblättchen muss aber wärmeleitend sein und ich glaube nicht, dass Teppichklebeband diese Eigenschaft besitzt. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Snowman (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Glaub mir das was auf den Plättchen drauf ist, ist doppelseitiges Klebeband
sprich Teppichklebeband.

Unter den Zalmann Speicherkühlern ist das selbe drunter das fuzt schon.


----------



## Korn86 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



Snowman schrieb:


> Unter den Zalmann Speicherkühlern ist das selbe drunter das fuzt schon.



Aber nicht besonders gut


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



Korn86 schrieb:


> Ich habe das doch gerade geschrieben, dass er extra darauf hingewiesen sollte dass die Karte modifiziert wurde
> 
> Beim nächsten mal besser lesen



1. War noch keine zweite Seite da, als ich den Post geladen habe
2. Kannst du auch ruhig genauer lesen, denn ich wiederspreche ausdrücklich deiner Aussage, dass die Karte wieder wie im Originalzustand wäre.
3. Womit wir beim Betrug wären: Originalzustand=Wie vom Hersteller.
D.h. z.B. auch, dass der gleiche Wärmeleitkleber verwendet wird.
Es gibt eine Reihe von Produkten am Markt, die so gut kleben, dass man die Dinger nie wieder abbekommt und nur weil kein Komplettwasserkühler passt, heißt das nicht, dass ein Käufer nicht vielleicht einen anderen Alternativkühler montieren will. Es muss also ausdrücklich drauf hingewiesen werden, dass diese Möglichkeit ggf. nicht mehr besteht.
4. Auf ein vermeintlich überflüssiges Post mit einem weiteren, definitiv überflüssigen Post zu reagieren senkt die Spamquote nicht gerade.


----------



## Korn86 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 1. War noch keine zweite Seite da, als ich den Post geladen habe
> 2. Kannst du auch ruhig genauer lesen, denn ich wiederspreche ausdrücklich deiner Aussage, dass die Karte wieder wie im Originalzustand wäre.
> 3. Womit wir beim Betrug wären: Originalzustand=Wie vom Hersteller.
> D.h. z.B. auch, dass der gleiche Wärmeleitkleber verwendet wird.
> ...




Es ging doch gar nicht um den Orginalzustand, es ging lediglich darum dass er die Karte nicht verkaufen kann ohne vorher anzugeben dass er sie modifiziert hat:



Korn86 schrieb:


> Sollte gehen, aber entferne vorher die alten Kleberrückstände und teste die Karte auf Stabilität und Temperatur, nicht dass der Käufer dann Probleme hat
> 
> Und *weise auf jeden Fall* im Verkaufsthread darauf hin *dass die Karte modifiziert ist*, aber wieder in den Orginalzustand versetzt wurde und somit *keine 100%ige Garantie mehr hat *




Was ich mit Orginalzustand meinte war dass der Orginallüfter wieder drauf ist und die Kühlung wieder so funktioniert wie vom Hersteller vorgesehen, deshalb musst du mir nicht gleich unterstellen dass ich ihn zum Betrügen animiere


----------



## boss3D (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

^^ Hört doch auf mit dem Gezanke! Ich weiß sehr gut, wie ich etwas angeben muss, damit es der Wahrheit entspricht. Schaut es euch einfach an ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast3737 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [..][..]





Korn86 schrieb:


> [..][..]





boss3D schrieb:


> ^^ Hört doch auf mit dem Gezanke! Ich weiß sehr gut, wie ich etwas angeben muss, damit es der Wahrheit entspricht. Schaut es euch einfach an ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



es gibt gleich einen Ordnungsgong und paar Punkte auf das Urlaubskonto...? wir haben uns alle


----------



## boss3D (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> es gibt gleich einen Ordnungsgong und paar Punkte auf das Urlaubskonto...?


Ist das auf mich bezogen? Ich habe doch alles richtig angegeben?! Ein paar Personen haben sogar schon ihr Interesse an der Club3D angemeldet und alle können bestätigen, dass ich den Zustand der Graka mehr als genau und absolut der Wahrheit entsprechend beschrieben habe ... 

@ Topic
*Die Sapphire ist da!!!!!!!!!!!!*    
^^ Ich werde die so bald, wie möglich unter Wasser setzen und dann gibt es auch endlich mal Bilder von meinem "Werk". 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast3737 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> Ist das auf mich bezogen?



nein auf die beiden 'er


----------



## Fransen (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> Ist das auf mich bezogen? Ich habe doch alles richtig angegeben?! Ein paar Personen haben sogar schon ihr Interesse an der Club3D angemeldet und alle können bestätigen, dass ich den Zustand der Graka mehr als genau und absolut der Wahrheit entsprechend beschrieben habe ...
> 
> @ Topic
> *Die Sapphire ist da!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Glückwunsch.
-->>war ja ein langer Weg bis dahin.


----------



## boss3D (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



Fransen schrieb:


> Glückwunsch.
> -->>war ja ein langer Weg bis dahin.


... und er ist erst zu Ende, wenn die Sapphire unter Wasser ist.  

Hier mal die Daten, damit keiner auf die Idee kommt, ich würde langsam den Bezug zur Realität verlieren und hätte die Sapphire nur in meiner Traumwelt erhalten.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt muss ich nur noch WLP und Pads auftreiben, dann kann es ja losgehen mit dem Umbau. Möge Fortuna mir diesmal wohlgesonnen sein ... 

*[Edit]*
Ich habe jetzt die Graka jetzt mal unter Luft etwas OCt:
840 MHz GPU-Takt hauen ja noch niemanden um, aber zieht euch mal einen stabilen *VRAM-Takt von 1190 MHz* rein! Das ganze unter Luft bei FanSpeed 40 % wohlgemerkt ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^ Das lässt schon mal erahnen, was die Graka unter H²O schaffen wird. Sapphire hat mich jedenfalls mit einem wahren "OC-Wunder" beglückt. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast3737 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

wie sieht es aus alles schon eingebaut?

ich habe mir einen GPU only besorgt (OC-Labs für 10€) nur habe ich vergessen die Mulithalterung zu bestellen. Doofe Sache nun kann ich nicht die Wakü an die 4870 anschließen...


----------



## boss3D (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Ich warte noch darauf, dass Aquatuning mir die Pads und InnoProtect liefert. Wenn alles da ist, geht es los ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## boss3D (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

So, heute ist das Paket von Aquatuning angekommen und der Grakaumbau kann beginnen. 

Eine Frage habe ich allerdings:
Auf der InnoProtect-Flasche steht: *Anwendung:* *Ohne Mischen direkt ins Kühlsystem*
Wie darf ich das jetzt verstehen? Ich dachte immer, das Zeug muss in einem bestimmten Verhältnis ins destilierte Wasser gemischt werden?! 

Danke für eine baldige Antwort.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## nemetona (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Das Inno protect gibt es als Fertigmischung und als Konzentrat, kommt halt drauf an was du gekauft hast.


----------



## boss3D (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



nemetona schrieb:


> Das Inno protect gibt es als Fertigmischung und als Konzentrat, kommt halt drauf an was du gekauft hast.


Habe gerade nochmal bei AT geschaut. Ich habe wirklich das Fertiggemisch gekauft. Also sollte ich die ganze WaKü damit befüllen können, ohne dest. Wasser hinzuzugeben ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## nemetona (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Damit erklärt sich der Aufdruck


----------



## boss3D (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



nemetona schrieb:


> Damit erklärt sich der Aufdruck


Jap. Für einen Zusatz wäre die Menge auch deutlich überdimensioniert. Auf den ersten Blick schätze ich, dass das Gemisch locker für 3 Befüllung reicht ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## boss3D (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Ich bin eben mit dem Umbau fertig geworden. *

Die Sapphire HD4870 ist erfolgreich unter Wasser!*
      

Die Temps können sich auch sehen lassen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf 800/1000 MHz läuft die Graka im Moment. Jetzt geht es erstmal ordentlich ans OCn. Morgen gibt es dann Bilder von der ganzen WaKü. 

Hach, das tut meinem Ego gut ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## leboga (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Viel Spaß beim OC! Die Temps sehen echt ganz nett aus


----------



## boss3D (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Ich habe jetzt mal etwas OCt, aber das Ergebnis haut mich nicht um. 850/1200 MHz scheinen nicht stabil zu laufen und die SpaWas werden innerhalb einer Minute über 100° heiß. Lediglich GPU und VRAM bleiben angenhem kühl ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spiele mich jetzt einfach mal ein Bisschen mit den Taktraten. Mal sehen, wo dann wirklich das stabile Maximum liegt ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## boss3D (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Die Sapphire hat sich eben verabschiedet ...    

Ich zocke gerade Clear Sky und plötzlich wird mitten im Game der Bildschirm weiß. Seitdem erhlate ich kein Bild mehr. Ich weiß echt nicht mehr, was ich tun soll. Jedenfalls habe ich absolut keine Lust mehr, mir eine weitere HD4870 zu holen.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Fifadoc (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

omg oO

was tust du mit den karten? du hast echt schlechtes kama. 
meine 4870 hab ich umgebaut, angeschlossen und sie rennt bis 900/1200Mhz bie angenehmen temps.

echt komisch, was du da hast.


----------



## boss3D (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> omg oO
> 
> was tust du mit den karten? du hast echt schlechtes kama.
> meine 4870 hab ich umgebaut, angeschlossen und sie rennt bis 900/1200Mhz bie angenehmen temps.
> ...


Ich habe keine Ahnung, was diesmal passiert ist. Die ist ja ca. eine Woche normal gelaufen und auch nach der WaKühler-Montage hat die absolut keine Probleme gemacht. Ich habe sogar schon gezockt, OCt und gebencht mit dieser Sapphire HD4870. Dann plötzlich heute Abend mitten in CS das Bild weg und seitdem kommt nichts mehr. Ich schwöre, dass es diesmal völlig ohne mein Zutun geschehen ist ...   

Die Frage ist nur, was ich jetzt tun soll. Soll ich mir jetzt doch die Xbox 360 holen, oder den ganze PC verkaufen, der Spielewelt den Rücken kehren und mir einen Laptop holen?

Oder soll ich das Martyrium fortsetzen und mir noch eine HD4870 holen?

Ich bin völlig fertig. Kann mir jemand einen Ratschlag geben?  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Korn86 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> Die Sapphire hat sich eben verabschiedet ...
> 
> Ich zocke gerade Clear Sky und plötzlich wird mitten im Game der Bildschirm weiß. Seitdem erhlate ich kein Bild mehr. Ich weiß echt nicht mehr, was ich tun soll. Jedenfalls habe ich absolut keine Lust mehr, mir eine weitere HD4870 zu holen.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Vielleicht solltest du mal lieber darüber nachdenken weshalb die Karte ihren Geist aufgegeben hat. Die Spannungswandler werden so schon extrem heiß, wenn du die Karte jetzt noch extra übertaktest und somit die Spannungswandler überlastest brauchst du dich nicht wundern dass sie hochgeht, zumal die Temps der Spannungswandler deiner HD4870 nicht besser als die meiner HD4870@ Referenzkühler waren


----------



## Railroadfighter (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> Ich bin völlig fertig. Kann mir jemand einen Ratschlag geben?



Ich denke mal das ist der beste Ratschlag:
Mach bei der HD4870 kein OC, auch wenns weh tut. Sonst machst du noch eine kaputt, und das tut dem Budget denk ich mal nicht gut.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Korn86 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung, was diesmal passiert ist. Die ist ja ca. eine Woche normal gelaufen und auch nach der WaKühler-Montage hat die absolut keine Probleme gemacht. Ich habe sogar schon gezockt, OCt und gebencht mit dieser Sapphire HD4870. Dann plötzlich heute Abend mitten in CS das Bild weg und seitdem kommt nichts mehr. Ich schwöre, dass es diesmal völlig ohne mein Zutun geschehen ist ...
> 
> Die Frage ist nur, was ich jetzt tun soll. Soll ich mir jetzt doch die Xbox 360 holen, oder den ganze PC verkaufen, der Spielewelt den Rücken kehren und mir einen Laptop holen?
> 
> ...




Ich gebe dir den guten Rat von Sapphire in Zukunft die Finger zu lassen, kauf dir die Powercolor HD4870/1024 die ich auch habe und lass einfach mal das sinnlose übertakten sein. Es könnte auch sein, dass die HD4870 tatsächlich wie AMD sagt nur für Temperaturen von 70-100 Grad gebaut wurde und die GPU bei dir kaputt gegangen ist weil sie einfach zu kalt war und sich das Silizium so zusammengezogen hat, bzw. unter Spannung stand, die von AMD wissen schon weshalb sie die Karet so warm werden lassen. Die HD3870 wurde sogar noch viel wärmer, meine wurde über 95 Grad heiß und die lebt immer noch 

Und lass endlich verdammt noch einmal das OC sein, die 5% Mehrleistung die du dadurch ehr bekommst rechtfertigt in keinster Weise die Probleme und den Defekt den du dadurch riskierst. Lass doch all die kiddys ruhig ihre Karten übertakten und mit ihren Schwanzmarkwerten prahlen, Schwanzmark06 kann man eh nicht spielen und in richtigen Spielen wirst du von dem OC eh nichts merken, lass es doch einfach 


MfG Korn86


----------



## boss3D (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

^^ Die HD4870 _(jetzt egal von welchem Hersteller)_ verfügt über eine sehr zuverlässige Notabschaltungsfunktion, die ich bereits mehrmals erleben konnte. An Überhitzung irgendwelcher Bauteile kann eine HD4870 praktisch garnicht kaputt gehen. Meine erste Sapphire hat sich immer abgeschaltet, wenn etwas einen gewissen Temperaturpunkt erreicht hat. Ich bin mir auch jetzt sicher, dass es nicht an Hitze lag ... 

Mit Ratschlägen meinte ich eher, was ich jetzt generell machen soll und nicht, was man bei Grakaarbeiten event. beachten muss. Was würdet ihr jetzt in meiner Situation machen?
*
[Edit]*
@ Korn86
Du meinst also, ich soll mir wieder eine neue HD4870 kaufen? Würdest du die wieder unter Wasser setzen, oder dich mit dem LuKühler zufrieden geben und den WaKühler verkaufen?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Korn86 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> *
> [Edit]*
> @ Korn86
> Du meinst also, ich soll mir wieder eine neue HD4870 kaufen? Würdest du die wieder unter Wasser setzen, oder dich mit dem LuKühler zufrieden geben und den WaKühler verkaufen?
> ...



Genau das versuche ich dir damit zu sagen, du wirst auf Dauer mit diesem Gebastel nicht glücklich wie du siehst 

Hol dir die HD4870 die ich habe mit 1GB-Vram und du wirst sehen dass die Karte eigentlich verdammt leise ist und du hast immer noch Garantie auf die Karte da du sie nicht modifizierst. Außerdem habe ich damals schon gesagt lass die Finger von der Sapphire, die hat eine eigenes von Sapphire hergestelltes PCB welches wohl nicht ganz so gut ist wie das der roten HD4870 die direkt von AMD hergestellt werden, zu erkennen an dem kleinen AMD-Emblem auf dem PCI-E-Steckplatz 


Ich empfehle dir die hier:

http://www.alternate.de/html/produc.../?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Grafik&l2=Karten+PCIe&l3=ATI


MfG Korn86


----------



## astartica (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

wie lang hast du die karte den unter wasser betrieben und welche waküler hast du?


----------



## boss3D (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



Korn86 schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dir die hier:


Da würde ich mit Versandkosten auf ~ 250 € kommen. Das ist im Moment finanziell nicht drinnen. Vielleicht in 1 - 2 Wochen. Mal schauen ...

Es sei denn, ich kann den WaKühler schnell verkaufen. 


astartica schrieb:


> wie lang hast du die karte den unter wasser betrieben und welche waküler hast du?


Die Graka war geschätzte 5 Stunden unter H²O. Dann aus heiterem Himmel das Aus ...
WaKühler ist dieser: Watercool HK GPU-X2 Ati 4870 LT-Serie

*[Edit]*
Ich habe jetzt nochmal über die Sache nachgedacht und das mit den unterschiedlich guten PCBs hört sich für mich glaubhaft an. Ich denke, ich probiere es ein allerletztes Mal mit der Powercolor ...
Bis ich jedoch die finanziellen Mittel beisammen habe, heißt es wieder für die 7500 LE ab in den PC.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Korn86 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> Da würde ich mit Versandkosten auf ~ 250 € kommen. Das ist im Moment finanziell nicht drinnen. Vielleicht in 1 - 2 Wochen. Mal schauen ...
> 
> Es sei denn, ich kann den WaKühler schnell verkaufen.
> 
> MfG, boss3D




Dan stell die Wasserkühlung doch hier oder bei ebay rein, hast du dann überhaupt noch einen CPU-Kühler?

Ach und besorg dir dann gleich wenn du die HD4870 bestellst und du noch etwas Geld hast zwei 120mm Case-Lüfter 





boss3D schrieb:


> Die Graka war geschätzte 5 Stunden unter H²O. Dann aus heiterem Himmel das Aus ...
> WaKühler ist dieser: Watercool HK GPU-X2 Ati 4870 LT-Serie



Wie schon gesagt, ich glaube dass die GPU der HD4870 nicht für solche niedrige Temperaturen gedacht ist und es Spannungen im Silizium gab, die dann die GPU zerstört haben können, oder aber du hast mit deinem OC die Spannungswandler zu stark überlastet die bei dem von Sapphire selbst hergestellten PCB eh etwas minderwertiger sein müssen als bei den HD4870 die direkt von AMD hergestellt werden, denn meine alte Sapphire hat sich auch nach 3 Wochen einfach so verabschiedet ohne dass ich übertaktet habe 


MfG Korn86


----------



## boss3D (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



Korn86 schrieb:


> Dan stell die Wasserkühlung doch hier oder bei ebay rein, hast du dann überhaupt noch einen CPU-Kühler?


Ich möchte nur den GPU-Kühler verkaufen. Der Prozi darf ruhig unter H²O bleiben.


Korn86 schrieb:


> Ach und besorg dir dann gleich wenn du die HD4870 bestellst und du noch etwas Geld hast zwei 120mm Case-Lüfter


Ich habe irgendsoein noName billig Gehäuse. Da kann man nur einen 80er montieren und das habe ich ja schon getan. Des weiteren wären 2 120er auch finanziell nicht drinnen. Für Weihnachten wäre ja das Cosmos S geplant gewesen, aber die Sapphire hat mir einen klaren Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Korn86 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Ja das tut mir natürlich alles leid für dich, war aber eigentlich zu erwarten, dass die Sapphire HD4870 das wieder nicht überlebt, Sapphire ist einfach nicht mehr das was die mal waren. Ich werde in Zukunft bei ATI-Karten immer zu Powercolor greifen, bei Nvidia hingegen hatte ich noch keine Probleme mit einem Hersteller


----------



## astartica (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

ich hab mir mal vor länger zeit die arbeit angetan und den ganzen thread gelesen und seitdem sporadisch reingeschaut

darum mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen das es "nur" an Sapphire liegt das die karte gestorben ist meiner meinung ist der anwender ein mehr oder weniger großes risiko für grakas wie es scheint.


----------



## boss3D (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Naja, bis jetzt war bei nVidia immer EVGA der Hersteller meines Vertrauens und bei ATi eben Sapphire. So ein Dilemma, wie bei der HD4870 hatte ich mit Sapphire wirklich noch nie ...

Meine nächste wird jedenfalls die, von dir vorgeschlagene Powercolor.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Korn86 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> Naja, bis jetzt war bei nVidia immer EVGA der Hersteller meines Vertrauens und bei ATi eben Sapphire. So ein Dilemma, wie bei der HD4870 hatte ich mit Sapphire wirklich noch nie ...
> 
> Meine nächste wird jedenfalls die, von dir vorgeschlagene Powercolor.
> 
> MfG, boss3D




Ich denke mal dass du mit der Powercolor HD4870/1024 dann auch zufrieden sein wirst, auch was die Lautstärke angeht 

Außerdem wirst du durch die 1024MB Vram mehr zusätzliche Grafikpower haben als du es mit einer HD4870/512@OC hast, in Far Cry 2 ist der 512MB Vram der HD4870 meines Bruders sogar schon in 1280X1050 voll un limitiert hier klar die GPU der HD4870. Nach den Messungen von y33H@ sollen bei 1680X1050 sogar schon 700MB Vram gebraucht werden, ergo sind die 1024MB dann doch sehr sinnvoll, zumal du genauso wie ich die Karte auch 2 Jahre behalten möchtest 

PS: Und lass dann in Zukunft das OC sein 

Edit: Hier noch einmal der Screenshot von y33H@:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG Korn86


----------



## AndreasMarkert (1. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> Mit Ratschlägen meinte ich eher, was ich jetzt generell machen soll und nicht, was man bei Grakaarbeiten event. beachten muss. Was würdet ihr jetzt in meiner Situation machen?
> 
> 
> MfG, boss3D



 Kauf Dir ne Nvidia!

Nee, im Ernst Korni hat schon recht, wenns nicht geht, gehts eben nicht. 

Ich übertakte auch alles Mögliche und mir ist noch nie etwas abgeraucht.
Selbst uralte Sperrmüllkomponenten betreibe ich drastisch overvoltet und heftigst übertaktet ohne teure WAKÜ-Komponenten, macht ja auch Spaß, aber wenns anfängt richtig Geld zu kosten, nee, nee, nee!


----------



## Korn86 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



AndreasMarkert schrieb:


> Kauf Dir ne Nvidia!



lol Andreas 

Dass die Karten hochgegangen sind ist seine eigenes Verschulden, allerdings muss man auch dazu sagen dass Sapphires eigenes PCP minderwertiger ist als das von AMD, weshalb zumindest bei mir die Spannungswandler meiner alten Sapphire HD4870 durchgebrannt sind 

Außerdem schafft Sapphire es nicht einmal die Karten mit korrektem Bios auszuliefern, ergo hat die HD4870 von Sapphire nichts mit der Qualität der anderen HD4870 zu tun 

Ich werde mir von Sapphire jedenfalls nichts mehr kaufen und ich kann nur jeden anraten es mir gleich zu tun 


MfG Korn86


----------



## AndreasMarkert (1. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Nicht mal aufs Klo kann man gehen, war noch gar nicht fertig.


----------



## Korn86 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



AndreasMarkert schrieb:


> Nicht mal aufs Klo kann man gehen, war noch gar nicht fertig.




lol, sorry das kann ich ja nicht riechen  

Aber bei mir ist das ähnlich, sobald ich aufs Klo kacken gehe werde ich immer angerufen oder es klingelt der Postbote an der Tür


----------



## Fifadoc (1. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



Korn86 schrieb:


> lol, sorry das kann ich ja nicht riechen
> 
> Aber bei mir ist das ähnlich, sobald ich aufs Klo kacken gehe werde ich immer angerufen oder es klingelt der Postbote an der Tür


DAS Problem kenn ich leider zu gut -.-

aber ich weiss irgendwie echt nicht, was alle gegen Sapphire haben. Hab wohl echt ne Montagskarte erwischt, denn ich bin super zufrieden, wie sie rennt. und das seit 2 Monaten täglich ohne irgendwelche zicken.


----------



## Korn86 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> DAS Problem kenn ich leider zu gut -.-



Na dann herzlich willkommen im Club 



Fifadoc schrieb:


> aber ich weiss irgendwie echt nicht, was alle gegen Sapphire haben. Hab wohl echt ne Montagskarte erwischt, denn ich bin super zufrieden, wie sie rennt. und das seit 2 Monaten täglich ohne irgendwelche zicken.



Du hast ja noch eine mit rotem PCB, als eine die bei AMD hergestellt wurde, boss3D und ich haben eine mit blauem und von Sapphire selbst hergestellten PCB gehabt


----------



## boss3D (1. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Jetzt werkelt jedenfalls wieder die Club3D HD4870 in meinem PC und unter H²O befindet sich nur noch der Prozi. Dank "fgq", der sich bereit erklärt hat, den Deal _(er wollte die Club3D kaufen)_ abzubrechen, bin ich gerettet ... 

Die Club3D lässt sich auch super OCn. _(ja, ich kann es nicht lassen ...  ) _
Leise ist sie zudem auch.

Heute kommen jedenfalls mal Bilder, wie die WaKü jetzt aussieht. 

_PS: Ich muss mir nur dringend WLK besorgen, um die Kupferblättchen auf der HD4870 wieder montieren zu können._

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Snowman (1. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Vergiss die Kupferplättchen die sind Müll, hol dir wenn sie von der Höhe her passen die Zalmann Speicherkühler. Die sollten besser kühlen und sorge für eine gute Gehäusebelüftung. Das ist bei der 4870 wichtig da der Ram und 
die Spawas sehr heiß werden, ansonsten raucht sie dir wieder ab.

Und lass die Finger vom OC die Rams wurden bei mir unter last schon bis zu 
80 Grad warm und das obwohl ich einen 250'er Lüfter in der Seite habe.
Außerdem hat die Karte für deine Auflösung genug Power.

Ich habe meine jedenfalls unter Wasser gesetzt, diesmal funktioniert sie auch noch. Aber die Rams werden auch unter Wasser im Idl 50 Grad warm.

Also Finger weg vom oc die Rams sind richtige Hitzköpfe.

Vielleicht ist Nvidia deshalb bei GDDR3 geblieben


----------



## boss3D (1. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



Snowman schrieb:


> Vergiss die Kupferplättchen die sind Müll, hol dir wenn sie von der Höhe her passen die Zalmann Speicherkühler.


Hast du einen Link dazu _(z.B. Alternate)_?


Snowman schrieb:


> Und lass die Finger vom OC die Rams wurden bei mir unter last schon bis zu
> 80 Grad warm und das obwohl ich einen 250'er Lüfter in der Seite habe.
> Außerdem hat die Karte für deine Auflösung genug Power.


Nö, auf OC verzichte ich sicher nicht. Nach 2 h Clear Sky mit max. Settings wurde der VRAM mit 1100 MHz gerade mal 76° heiß und das ohne Kühlkörper. Des weiteren ist die Übertaktung in den FPS schon deutlich bemerkbar ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## AndreasMarkert (1. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Dann lass doch wenigstens nen Lüfter direkt draufpusten, es gibt ja auch sehr gute, *flüsterleise*, zur Not auch mit 7V-Betrieb.

Ich hab auch nen simplen Intel-Boxed Lüfter auf 7V direkt über meinen Arbeitsspeicher gehängt, das bringt wirklich deutlich geringere Temps.

Wie gesagt beim OCen ist mir noch nie was abgefackelt, ich achte aber auch immer auf gute Kühlung.

Man sollte auch dran denken das die Hersteller unter Zugzwang sind und daher sowieso schon die Taktschraube in das obere Drittel des machbaren stellen.

Die Zeiten sind vorbei, als man ne 6600GT noch auf über 6800GT-Niveau prügeln konnte.

Deutlich wohler fühle ich mich bei abgespeckten Karten (GTX260/HD4850) da hat man meistens viel mehr Reserven, was ja auch logisch ist, aber sicher nicht mehr soviel wie vor ein paar Jahren.


----------



## boss3D (1. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Ich bin mit dem Club3D-Kühler mehr, als zufrieden und die Kühlleistung spricht für sich. Weiters ist mir noch eingefallen, dass ich vom Twin-Turbo, den ich mal auf einer anderen HD4870 drauf hatte, 8 Speicherkühlkörper aus Aluminium hier habe. Jetzt muss ich mir nur Wärmeleitkleber kaufen und dann kann ich die draufkleben. Damit wird die Graka meines Erachtens nach perfekt gekühlt ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Snowman (1. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem Club3D-Kühler mehr, als zufrieden und die Kühlleistung spricht für sich. Weiters ist mir noch eingefallen, dass ich vom Twin-Turbo, den ich mal auf einer anderen HD4870 drauf hatte, 8 Speicherkühlkörper aus Aluminium hier habe. Jetzt muss ich mir nur Wärmeleitkleber kaufen und dann kann ich die draufkleben. Damit wird die Graka meines Erachtens nach perfekt gekühlt ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D




Nimm erstmal Teppich Klebeband zum testen bevor du sie richtig festklebst
sonst passt nachher irgendwas nicht und dann haste die dritte Karte geschrottet.Und du kannst prüfen ob die Ramkühler was taugen.


----------



## boss3D (1. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



Snowman schrieb:


> Nimm erstmal Teppich Klebeband


Wo bekommt man das eigentlich her?


Snowman schrieb:


> sonst passt nachher irgendwas nicht und dann haste die dritte Karte geschrottet.Und du kannst prüfen ob die Ramkühler was taugen.


Ne, bei LuKü-Angelegenheiten habe ich mir noch nie was geschrottet, obwohl ich schon einige Grakas umgebaut habe. Wunder erwarte ich mir von den RAM-Kühlern keine, aber es ist einfach ein besseres gefühl, wenn man weiß, da ist was drauf ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## astartica (1. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

versuchs mal im baumark...


----------



## boss3D (1. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



astartica schrieb:


> versuchs mal im baumark...


Ich habe gerade andere Probleme: Die Pumpe scheint irgendwo undicht zu sein und ich kann sie praktisch nicht mehr benützen ... 

Muss ich mir nächste Woche wohl auch eine neue holen. 

_PS: Fragt besser garnicht, wie das wieder passiert ist (ich weiß es selbst nicht)._

MfG, boss3D


----------



## AndreasMarkert (1. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Ja, doppelseitiges, oder auch Teppichklebeband, gibts in jedem Baumarkt, allerdings dürfte das auch ein ziemlich guter Wärmeisolator sein.

Wenn, dann nur sehr sehr dünnes verwenden.


----------



## Korn86 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



AndreasMarkert schrieb:


> Ja, doppelseitiges, oder auch Teppichklebeband, gibts in jedem Baumarkt, allerdings dürfte das auch ein ziemlich guter Wärmeisolator sein.




Denke ich, weshalb ich das auch nicht machen würde 
*
@boss3D:* Hör auf an allem herumzufummeln, wie du siehst hast du nicht sonderlich viel Glück damit 

Übertakten bringt bei Grafikkarten einfach nicht mehr so viel wie früher wo meine Geforce 2 MX400 anstatt mit 175 mit 250 MHz lief oder meine Geforce 6800 bei der ich damals alle Pixelpipielines freigeschaltet habe und sie auf das Niveau einer 6800Ultra hochgeschraubt habe. Damals hat das noch etwas mehr Leistung gebracht, aber schon ab der Geforce 7900GTX brachte mir das OC nichts mehr an zusätzlichen Frames, diese maximal 5% merkt man im Spiel eh nicht! Seitdem her übertakte ich meine Grafikkarten nicht mehr, weil es schwachsinn ist, wenn aber Freunde von mir wollen dass ich denen was überatkte dann mache ich das noch. Letztens habe ich bei einem Kumpel einen Twin Turbo auf seine HD3870 gebaut und dann haben wir die Karte mit 900MHz laufen lassen, die Temps gingen zwar nie höher als 60 Grad, aber die erwartete Mehrleistung in Crysis blieb aus, das waren maximal 10% mehr Frames und bei der niedrigen Framerate die die HD3870 in Crysis macht bringt das einfach nichts, weshalb wir die Karte wieder zurücktakteten 

MfG Korn86


----------



## boss3D (1. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Ich muss mir jetzt erstmal eine Lösung für die Pumpe überlegen. Dann werde ich die AC Aluminium-Kühlkörperchen ganz normal mit WLK draufkleben.

Wegen der Pumpe hätte ich mir folgende Lösung gedacht:
Ertsmal die ganze WaKü beseitigen und wieder einen Luftkühler auf den Prozi montieren. Sobald ich mir ein neues Gehäuse gelauft habe, eine neue Pumpe kaufen und die WaKü dort wieder einbauen. Momentan habe ich jedenfalls nicht das Geld für eine neue Pumpe. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Korn86 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> Ich muss mir jetzt erstmal eine Lösung für die Pumpe überlegen. Dann werde ich die AC Aluminium-Kühlkörperchen ganz normal mit WLK draufkleben.
> 
> Wegen der Pumpe hätte ich mir folgende Lösung gedacht:
> Ertsmal die ganze WaKü beseitigen und wieder einen Luftkühler auf den Prozi montieren. Sobald ich mir ein neues Gehäuse gelauft habe, eine neue Pumpe kaufen und die WaKü dort wieder einbauen. Momentan habe ich jedenfalls nicht das Geld für eine neue Pumpe.
> ...




Kauf dir einfach den Thermalright IFX14 und dann ist ruhe, den habe ich auch und mein E8400 ist im Sommer nie über 45 Grad gekommen


----------



## leboga (1. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



Korn86 schrieb:


> Kauf dir einfach den Thermalright IFX14 und dann ist ruhe, den habe ich auch und mein E8400 ist im Sommer nie über 45 Grad gekommen



Aber damit kann man nicht so schön prollen


----------



## steinschock (1. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Ich hab die Ramkühler einfach mit WLP aufgelegt. 


@ Korn
Kann Dir da zustimmen.

Aber bei meiner GTX + Wakü hat es sich vor allem in Crysis bemerkbar gemacht.
Da die GTX sehr gut skaliert und ich 20 -25% OC lohnt sich das wieder mal. 

 Zum Glück war die 4870 1GB nicht lieferbar. 
Oh man hatte ich mich geärgert.


----------



## astartica (1. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

dann hattest du wohl glück das deine 280gtx keinen "heatbug" hat.  meine ist seit 6 wochen unterwegs und jetzt bekomm ich sie nächste woche entlich wieder jedoch wurde eine reperatur/tausch verweigert da ich schon mal den kühler entfernt hatte... 
jetzt werd ich den schmarn selber beheben und mal gucken ob ich übern konsumentenschutz zu etwas kohle komme da mir eine defekte karte nicht reperiert wurde...

ich denk mir immer warum hab ich nicht auf die 4870 1024mb gewartet


----------



## Korn86 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



leboga schrieb:


> Aber damit kann man nicht so schön prollen



lol stimmt auch wieder 




steinschock schrieb:


> Zum Glück war die 4870 1GB nicht lieferbar.
> Oh man hatte ich mich geärgert.




Wieso das denn?


----------



## boss3D (1. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Also beim Thema OC gehen unsere Meinungen sehr stark auseinander!

Natürlich skaliert nicht jedes Spiel ordentlich mit höheren GPU/VRAM-Taktraten, aber in der Regel ist bei mir schon ein deutlicher FPS-Gewinn bemerkbar. Außerdem bin ich mir 100 %ig sicher, dass keine Graka durch OC draufgegangen ist. Vom OCn werdet ihr mich sicher nicht abbringen.

Wegen der WaKü:
Mein Problem ist, dass ich sehr viel Geld beim Fenster hinausgeschmissen hätte, wenn ich die WaKü jetzt aufgebe. Aus diesem Grund, werde ich mir, sobald es die finanziellen Mittel erlauben, eine neue Pumpe holen. Früher oder später, wenn ich mal ein anständiges Gehäuse habe, kann ich die WaKü ordentlich verbauen und werde hoffentlich nicht mehr solche Probleme haben, wie jetzt mit dieser Notlösung.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## steinschock (1. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Weil die sich gut OC lässt, und das auch was bringt.

Weil gerade die ersten 4870 alle Probleme mit Waküs hatten.

Weil die mit Wakü nicht besser geht wie ohne.


----------



## Korn86 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



steinschock schrieb:


> Weil die sich gut OC lässt, und das auch was bringt.
> 
> Weil gerade die ersten 4870 alle Probleme mit Waküs hatten.
> 
> Weil die mit Wakü nicht besser geht wie ohne.




Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass es daran liegt, dass der RV770 nur für Temperaturen von 70-100 Grad gebaut wurde und bei zu niedrigen Temperaturen einfach das Silizium da es sich zusammenzieht unter Spannung steht und "reißt", das ist die einzig logische Erklärung dafür


----------



## GoZoU (1. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Also geht die Karte kaputt wenn der PC nicht an ist  ... das halte ich doch für sehr unwahrscheinlich 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Korn86 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Also geht die Karte kaputt wenn der PC nicht an ist  ... das halte ich doch für sehr unwahrscheinlich



Nein, die Belastung für den Chip ist doch unter 3D ganz anders als im IDLE wenn er warm läuft, niedrigere Temperaturen bedeuten einen niedrigeren Widerstand was unter 3D bei einer Wasserkühlung auch zu einem höheren Strom führt als mit Referenzkühlung 

Und das alles kann Einfluss darauf haben


----------



## GoZoU (2. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Wir reden hier von Zug- bzw. Druckspannungen um Silizium. Dieser Spannungszustand ist mechanischer und nicht elektrischer Art. 

Die fortschreitende Skalierung von MOSFETs ermöglichte in den  letzten Jahren zwar eine kontinuierliche Steigerung der Leistungsfähigkeit integrierter Schaltungen, die Zunahme von Kurzkanaleffekten und Gateleckströme durch das dünner werdende Gateoxid erschweren eine weitere Skalierung, so dass man nach neuen Methoden suchen muss. Das Verfahren der verspannten Nitrid-Deckschichten und die Verwendung neuartiger Materialen wie SiGe und SiC besitzen beispielsweise großes Potential, um die wachsenden Anforderungen zu erfüllen. 

Verspanntes Silizium wird durch Einprägen mechanischer Verspannung (Stress) in das Silizium erzeugt und kann als Zug-  oder Druckspannung auftreten. Eine Möglichkeit der "Stresserzeugung" ist das Einfügen anderer Halbleitermaterialen mit abweichenden Gitterkonstanten in das Silizium (Beispiele: Germanium (SiGe) oder Kohlenstoff (SiC)) welche in die Source/Drain-Gebiete (S/D-Gebiete) des MOSFETs eingebracht werden. Die unterschiedlichen Atomgrößen der verschiedenen Elemente führen zu einer Verzerrung des Kristallgitters, so dass die umliegenden Gebiete ebenfalls verspannt werden. Die  geometrische Verformung des Kristallgitters 
verändert die Bandstruktur des Halbleiters, was zu einer Modifizierung der elektronischen 
Transporteigenschaften führt und damit die Bauelementecharakteristik beeinflusst. 

Sicher sind die Spannungen (falls überhaupt vorhanden) bei Last durch die Wärme etwas geringer, trotzdem sind diese rein mechanisch und im Werkstoff verankert. Selbst unter Wakü wird der Chip deutlich wärmer als bei Raum-/Transporttemperatur. AMD wäre schön blöd, wenn sie Karten produzieren bzw. einen Werkstoff verwenden, der beim Transport von der Fabrik zum "Hersteller" oder allgemein bei Umgebungstemperatur reißt. 

€: Du brauchst mich nicht zitieren, wenn du direkt auf meinen Post antwortest. Bevor das hier wieder abschweift, möchte ich das Thema für mich als erledigt deklarieren. 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Korn86 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

*@GoZoU:* Ich bin zwar kein Physiker und das sind auch alles nur Vermutungen, aber möglich wäre es schon, dass bei Vollast des Grafikchips und diesen niedrigen Temperaturen die eine Wasserkühlung erzeugt sich die Spannungen in der GPU ändern und sie somit schaden nimmt. Vollast und abgeschaltet, also kein Strom sind zwei unterschiedlich Zustände, das sollte man auch nicht vergessen 

Ansonsten stell du mal eine Vermutung auf was mit der Karte passiert sein kann 


Mfg Korn86


----------



## GoZoU (2. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Ich weiß nicht, was mit der Karte passiert ist und ich werde jetzt auch keine wilden Vermutungen anstellen. Fakt ist, dass die Karten bei Raumtemperatur keinen Schaden nehmen sollten und geringere Temperaturen bekommst du mit einer Wakü (ohne entsprechende Maßnahmen) sicher nicht hin. Auf Last und Leerlauf bin ich schon eingegangen. Sicher besteht da ein Unterschied, wie groß der ist weiß aber keiner (und mit keiner meine ich den Otto-Normal-Bürger) und daher erachte ich solche wagen Behauptungen als nicht angemessen. 

Solltest du irgendwann zu neuen Erkenntnissen kommen kannst du gerne eine PM an mich richten, bis dahin ist das Thema für mich erstmal erledigt und jetzt bitte back to Topic  

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Korn86 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Mehr als Vermutungen kann man da eh nicht anstellen, von daher wird das wohl ein Geheimnis bleiben wie die Karte ihren Geist aufgegeben hat, das einzig naheliegendste wäre dass es am OC lag 


Wenn man das hier ließt scheint das auch sehr wahrscheinlich:



boss3D schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal etwas OCt, aber das Ergebnis haut mich nicht um. 850/1200 MHz scheinen nicht stabil zu laufen und die SpaWas werden innerhalb einer Minute über 100° heiß. Lediglich GPU und VRAM bleiben angenhem kühl ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich denke da wird boss3D mit der neuen Karte auch nicht lange glücklich sein wenn er die wieder übertaktet 


MfG Korn86


----------



## steinschock (2. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Bei den ersten Modellen ist der Vitec-chip abgeraucht da er besonderst beim OC bez. Furmark überlastet wurde.
Insbesondere bei den ersten Wakü umbauten.

Nicht umsonst haben die bei der PCS das PCB geändert um die Spannungsversorgung zu stabilisieren.  

Ich hab nichts gegen die 4870 ganz im gegenteil, aber die Probleme hätte ich sonst auch gehabt.

Außerdem ist wegen ihr ja meine GTX 280 fast 100€ "günstiger" gewesen wie meine 7900 GT.

Und für ne Wakü ist die GTX besser geeignet, da man hier bis zu 100MHz mehr rausholen kann wie unter luft.


----------



## Korn86 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



steinschock schrieb:


> Bei den ersten Modellen ist der Vitec-chip abgeraucht da er besonderst beim OC bez. Furmark überlastet wurde.
> Insbesondere bei den ersten Wakü umbauten.
> 
> Nicht umsonst haben die bei der PCS das PCB geändert um die Spannungsversorgung zu stabilisieren.
> ...




Keine Frage auch die GTX280 ist eine wirklich gute Karte, wäre eine Wasserkühlung inklusive dem teuren Grafikkartenkühler in der Anschaffung nicht so teuer dann hätte ich mir die GTX280 auch geholt, wenn meine HD4870 jetzt doch noch einmal abraucht was ich nicht hoffe, dann werde ich wohl oder übel diese Option in Erwägung ziehen müssen  

Vielleicht hole ich mir auch schon einmal eine für meine nächste CPU im Dezember ( entweder Deneb oder Q9550 ) damit wäre ich quasi schon einmal GTX280 ready, wenn doch wieder der Super-Gau kommt wie bei boss3D  

Nur kenne ich mich was Wasserkühlungen angeht leider nicht so gut aus, zumal mein Case leider auch ziemlich ungeeignet dafür ist, vielleicht kann mich ja einer hier beraten, im richtigen Thread sind wir ja schon einmal  


Fakt ist auf jeden Fall dass die Nvidia-Karten vom PCB her besser sind, also stabilere Spannungsversorgung und somit gehen nach meinen Erfahrungen die ATI-Karten schneller kaputt was ich zwar sehr schade finde, aber leider nicht zu ändern ist. Die HD4870 habe ich nur wegen des guten Preises und dem unter 3D wirklich leisen Lüfter im Gegensatz zur GTX260/280 genommen 

Ich hatte schon einmal eine GTX260 in meinem Case leider war die Lautstärke echt unerträglich weshalb ich sie zurückschicken musste obwohl mir die Karte so ans sich gut gefallen hat. Wie man sieht ich bin hin und hergerissen zwischen beiden Herstellern, also alles andere als ein Fanboy  Nur war es in der Vergangenheit immer anders herum und die Kühler der ATI-Karten war extrem laut während Nvidia in Punkto silent neue Maßstäbe setzte, den besten Kühler hatte meine Geforce 7900GTX, so leise und trotzdem kühl war echt keine Karte   Wenn ich schon an die Karte denke bekomme ich fast einen Orgasmus  Mal sehen vielleicht kaufe ich sie einem Kumpel dem ich sie vertickt habe irgendwann wieder ab und baue mir daraus einen Lan-Rechner mit Seitenfenster 

PS: Falls jemand der das hier ließt noch eine 7900GTX hat und diese verkaufen möchte kann er sich gerne bei mir per PN melden  


MfG Korn86


----------



## boss3D (2. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

*Jetzt aber wirklich btt ... * 

Dass die SpaWas so heiß wurden, lag daran, dass sie keinen Kontakt zum WaKühler hatten, wie ich später rausfand. Trotzdem können sie unmöglich zum Tod der Graka beigetragen haben, da die HD4870 über eine Notabschaltung verfügt, wie ich schon schrieb.

Zur Club3D:
Die SpaWas bleiben bei der sowas von kühl, da die ja ein anderes PCB hat und angeblich auch größere SpaWas verbaut worden sind, die nicht so heiß werden, wie die alten. Des weiteren hat die garkeinen Vitec-Chip, womit eine weitere Wärmequelle wegfällt. 

Noch heute bestelle ich eine neue Pumpe und WLK bei Aquatuning, damit ich das Zeug spätestens nächsten Freitag habe. Ich habe auch schon gesehen, dass Club3D nicht umsonst 2 Kupferblättchen auf die VRAM-Chips montiert hat. Solche Kühlkörperchen, wie es sie zum Beispiel von Zalman gibt, passen unter den Kühler nämlich höhenmäßig garnicht rein. Trotz OC ist die Club3D jedenfalls die kühlste und leiseste HD4870, die ich je hatte und ich hatte mittlerweile schon einige in den Händen ... 

*[Edit]*
So, dass alles wird heute noch bestellt und dann ist hoffentlich Ruhe mit WaKü-Problemen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## Korn86 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> *Jetzt aber wirklich btt ... *
> 
> Dass die SpaWas so heiß wurden, lag daran, dass sie keinen Kontakt zum WaKühler hatten, wie ich später rausfand. Trotzdem können sie unmöglich zum Tod der Graka beigetragen haben, da die HD4870 über eine Notabschaltung verfügt, wie ich schon schrieb.



Da es ein Sapphire eigene Platine war muss diese Notabschaltung nicht unbedingt in der Karte existiert haben, zumal das Bios der Sapphire sowieso ein einziger Bug ist wie man hier gut nachlesen kann:

Sapphire 4870 und Absturz - ForumBase


----------



## boss3D (2. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Ok, aber lassen wir das Thema jetzt bitte gut sein. Sapphire ist definitiv nicht mehr der Hersteller meines Vertrauens und ich will da jetzt nicht länger Vermutung aufstellen, woran die Grakas kaputt gegangen sein könnten ...

Ich bin jetzt mit der Club3D voll zufrieden und hoffe, dass diese bis zur HD6870 durchhalten wird. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Korn86 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> Ok, aber lassen wir das Thema jetzt bitte gut sein. Sapphire ist definitiv nicht mehr der Hersteller meines Vertrauens und ich will da jetzt nicht länger Vermutung aufstellen, woran die Grakas kaputt gegangen sein könnten ...
> 
> Ich bin jetzt mit der Club3D voll zufrieden und hoffe, dass diese bis zur HD6870 durchhalten wird.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Jep, ich drücke dir da fest die Daumen, nur übertreib es mit dem OC nicht zu stark


----------



## boss3D (2. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



Korn86 schrieb:


> Jep, ich drücke dir da fest die Daumen, nur übertreib es mit dem OC nicht zu stark


Nö, werde ich nicht. Nächste Woche montiere ich die Kupferblättchen  wieder auf den VRAM und dann sollte es der Graka richtig gut gehen. 

Bestellung ist raus ...
Wenn ich dann am Freitag die "Rest-WaKü" _(nur noch CPU)_ ordentlich hergerichtet habe, gibt es dann wirklich mal Bilder. Dann brauche ich nur noch ein anständiges Gehäuse und die WaKü sollte ihre volle Wirkung zeigen.  

_PS: Was haltet ihr von diesem? Bringe ich da einen Triple-Radi im Inneren unter?_

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Snowman (2. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> _PS: Was haltet ihr von diesem? Bringe ich da einen Triple-Radi im Inneren unter?_
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Jep passt schau einfach im Bilderthread da habe ich meinen gestern reingestellt


----------



## boss3D (2. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



Snowman schrieb:


> Jep passt schau einfach im Bilderthread da habe ich meinen gestern reingestellt


Wahnsinn! Sieht ja voll geil aus bei dir ...  

Dann wird das mein nächstes Gehäuse.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Snowman (2. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Danke, danke so ein Lob hört man gerne.
Der einzige nachteil ist das das Netzteil mit dem Lüfter nach oben zeigt.
Entweder baust du es als letztes ein oder legst ein stück Papier oder 
Hantuch darüber.Mir sind nämlich schon genug Schrauben runtergefallen.

Aber ansonsten für das Geld ein super Gehäuse, würde aber das hir nehmen.
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Big Tower - Sharkoon Rebel12 Value-Edition


----------



## boss3D (2. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



Snowman schrieb:


> Danke, danke so ein Lob hört man gerne.
> Der einzige nachteil ist das das Netzteil mit dem Lüfter nach oben zeigt.
> Entweder baust du es als letztes ein oder legst ein stück Papier oder
> Hantuch darüber.Mir sind nämlich schon genug Schrauben runtergefallen.


Wenn der PC erst zusammengebaut ist, sollten da keine Schrauben mehr reinfallen können ... 
Aber den Tipp, das NT zum Schluss einzubauen, werde ich berücksichtigen.


Snowman schrieb:


> Aber ansonsten für das Geld ein super Gehäuse, würde aber das hir nehmen.
> ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Big Tower - Sharkoon Rebel12 Value-Edition


Wo liegen denn die Unterschiede? Auf den ersten Blick sehen die Gehäuse ident aus?!

*[Edit]*
Ok, die Seitenwand ist anders. Aber gibt es sonst noch Unetrschiede?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Snowman (2. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> Wo liegen denn die Unterschiede? Auf den ersten Blick sehen die Gehäuse ident aus?!
> 
> *[Edit]*
> Ok, die Seitenwand ist anders. Aber gibt es sonst noch Unetrschiede?
> ...



In der Value Edition haste nen 250'er Ventilator in der Seite der das Ganze Board abdeckt und der Grafikkarte frische Luft zuführt plus einen 140'er in der Front, den du aber auch nach hinten setzen kannst.

Die Economy Edition hat keine Lüfter im Lieferumfang


----------



## boss3D (2. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Ok, in Österreich kostet das Teil zwar ein Bisschen mehr, als in Deutschland, aber ich denke es sollte sich lohnen, die paar Euro mehr zu investieren. 

Irgendwann vor Weihnachten will ich mir das Gehäuse noch kaufen ... 

3 Fragen habe ich noch:
1.) Hast du das Economy, oder das Value?
2.) Wo hast du die Laufwerke untergebracht, wenn sich der Radi an der Front befindet? _(oder geht sich beides vorne aus?)_
3.) Wie hast du die coole Rosa-Beleuchtung gemacht? _(ich will jetzt nichts nachmachen. Mich interessiert es einfach ... )_

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



Korn86 schrieb:


> Übertakten bringt bei Grafikkarten einfach nicht mehr so viel wie früher wo meine Geforce 2 MX400 .... Geforce 6800 ... 7900GTX .... HD3870



Fällt dir was auf? Die ersten beiden Karten waren Einsteiger oder Mittelklassekarten, die hinteren beiden das schnellste Exemplar ihrer Zeit.
High-End Modelle ließen und lassen sich immer relativ schlecht übertackten, aber mit den kleinen Modellen hat man auch heute noch ordentlich Potential - bei den Einsteigerkarten werden sogar regelmäßig an die 100% Übertacktung erreicht, was auch entsprechend spürbare Leistungszuwächse bringt.
(Ich selbst hab den G71 meiner 7800GS 10MHz über den einer 7900GTX gebracht - das war ganz eindeutig spürbar. Hätte man schon auf GTX Niveau gestartet, sähe die Sache anders aus...)




Korn86 schrieb:


> Nein, die Belastung für den Chip ist doch unter 3D ganz anders als im IDLE wenn er warm läuft, niedrigere Temperaturen bedeuten einen niedrigeren Widerstand was unter 3D bei einer Wasserkühlung auch zu einem höheren Strom führt als mit Referenzkühlung



Halbleiter haben bei niedrigeren Temperaturen einen höheren elektrischen Wiederstand.





boss3D schrieb:


> Dass die SpaWas so heiß wurden, lag daran, dass sie keinen Kontakt zum WaKühler hatten, wie ich später rausfand. Trotzdem können sie unmöglich zum Tod der Graka beigetragen haben, da die HD4870 über eine Notabschaltung verfügt, wie ich schon schrieb.



Sind die Spannungswandler in die Notabschaltung integriert? 
Normalerweise liegt die komplett im Chip (alles andere wäre im Zweifelsfall eh zu langsam) und berücksichtigt nur die GPU-Temperatur.




boss3D schrieb:


> Ertsmal die ganze WaKü beseitigen und wieder einen Luftkühler auf den Prozi montieren. Sobald ich mir ein neues Gehäuse gelauft habe, eine neue Pumpe kaufen und die WaKü dort wieder einbauen. Momentan habe ich jedenfalls nicht das Geld für eine neue Pumpe.





> Noch heute bestelle ich eine neue Pumpe und WLK bei Aquatuning, damit ich das Zeug spätestens nächsten Freitag habe.




 Du kommst ja schnell zu Geld.

Nur so als Tipp: Sämtliche Einzelteile deiner neuen Pumpe gibt es auch einzeln zu kaufen, z.T. sogar in gut sortierten Aquarienabteilungen. (also der Pumpe selbst - den Behälter drum rum gibts natürlich nur bei Alphacool)
Wenn noch mal was nicht funktioniert, musst du also nicht die ganze Pumpe wegschmeißen.
(Was wird eigentlich aus der alten?)


----------



## Snowman (2. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> 3 Fragen habe ich noch:
> 1.) Hast du das Economy, oder das Value?
> 2.) Wo hast du die Laufwerke untergebracht, wenn sich der Radi an der Front befindet? _(oder geht sich beides vorne aus?)_
> 3.) Wie hast du die coole Rosa-Beleuchtung gemacht? _(ich will jetzt nichts nachmachen. Mich interessiert es einfach ... )_
> ...



 1. Ich habe die Value Version.
 2. Ich habe nur ein Laufwerk mehr geht nicht mehr.
 3. Das sind eigentlich rote LED's, auf den Bildern wirken sie aber eben rosa
    ich habe bei dem Lüfter einfach zwei blaue durch zwei rote ersetzt.


----------



## boss3D (2. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sind die Spannungswandler in die Notabschaltung integriert?


Irgendwie müssen die integriert sein. Meine erste sapphire hat sich im FurMark bei GPU > 65° und VRMs > 131° abgeschaltet. An der GPU-Temp kann das jedoch nicht gelegen haben ...  


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du kommst ja schnell zu Geld.


Ich habe es mir ausgeborgt ... 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nur so als Tipp: Sämtliche Einzelteile deiner neuen Pumpe gibt es auch einzeln zu kaufen, z.T. sogar in gut sortierten Aquarienabteilungen. (also der Pumpe selbst - den Behälter drum rum gibts natürlich nur bei Alphacool)


Im Prinzip hat ja auch nur der AGB einen kleinen Riss. Dass ich den einzeln neu bekomme, wusste ich nicht.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn noch mal was nicht funktioniert, musst du also nicht die ganze Pumpe wegschmeißen.
> (Was wird eigentlich aus der alten?)


Weggeschmissen habe ich die auch nicht. Ich habe einfach den Riss mit mehrere Lagen Isolierband überklebt, aber es tropft immer noch leicht. Im Moment ist die Pumpe jedenfalls im Einsatz und ein Handtuch fängt die Tropfen auf. Bis die neue Pumpe da ist, muss die alte noch durchhalten.

Meinst du, ich kann die alte aus dem AGB rausholen und verkaufen?


Snowman schrieb:


> 1. Ich habe die Value Version.
> 2. Ich habe nur ein Laufwerk mehr geht nicht mehr.
> 3. Das sind eigentlich rote LED's, auf den Bildern wirken sie aber eben rosa
> ich habe bei dem Lüfter einfach zwei blaue durch zwei rote ersetzt.


1.) Ich habe 2 Laufwerke und 2 HDDs. Könnte ich die nicht in die dafür vorgesehenen Schächte montieren, wenn ich den AGB in der Front anbringe? Wenn nicht, müsste ich mich nämlich erst wieder nach einem anderen Gehäuse umschauen. Eins, wo der Radi einfach oben drauf steht, habe ich auch jetzt schon ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> Im Prinzip hat ja auch nur der AGB einen kleinen Riss. Dass ich den einzeln neu bekomme, wusste ich nicht.



Aber das man Kleber für Plexi-/Acrylglas einzeln bekommst (und notfalls Sekundenkleber reichen kann), wusstest du, oder? 



> Meinst du, ich kann die alte aus dem AGB rausholen und verlaufen?



Du kannst sie aus dem AGB rausholen - ob du sie auch verkauft kriegst, weiß ich nicht.
Die Dinger sind einzeln so billig, dass die Versandkosten sowieso schon einen großen Anteil am Preis haben, Gebrauchtkauf lohnt da nicht wirklich.
Und ohne AGB ist sie für 99% der Wakühler uninteressant, nach Betrieb mit Wasserzusätzen werden aber auch 99% der Aquarianer misstrauisch.

Mir selbst wäre sie (samt kaputtem AGB) die Versandkosten wert


----------



## boss3D (2. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber das man Kleber für Plexi-/Acrylglas einzeln bekommst (und notfalls Sekundenkleber reichen kann), wusstest du, oder?


Nö. Hätte ich mir sonst eine neue Pumpe bestellt?  
Aber ich bereue es trotzdem nicht, denn sicher ist sicher und noch eine Notlösung kann ich nicht gebrauchen ...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du kannst sie aus dem AGB rausholen - ob du sie auch verkauft kriegst, weiß ich nicht.
> Die Dinger sind einzeln so billig, dass die Versandkosten sowieso schon einen großen Anteil am Preis haben, Gebrauchtkauf lohnt da nicht wirklich.
> Und ohne AGB ist sie für 99% der Wakühler uninteressant, nach Betrieb mit Wasserzusätzen werden aber auch 99% der Aquarianer misstrauisch.
> 
> Mir selbst wäre sie (samt kaputtem AGB) die Versandkosten wert


Dann stelle ich sie einfach samt AGB in meinen [V]Thread.

*[Edit]*
Ich habe eben bei AT geschaut. Der AGB kostet neu fast genausoviel, wie die ganze Pumpe _(im AGB)_. Der 10er Unterschied ist dann auch schon egal ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## steinschock (2. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

@boss3D 
Das hatte nichts mit Dir zu tun sondern ich hatte ein allgemeines Problem bei den ersten 4870 angesprochen, sind ja beim Furmark auch Original abgeraucht.


Das Rebel 12 hatte ich auch bis zuletzt im Visier.


----------



## boss3D (2. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



steinschock schrieb:


> Das Rebel 12 hatte ich auch bis zuletzt im Visier.


Ich bis vor wenigen Stunden auch, aber das ...


Snowman schrieb:


> Ich habe nur ein Laufwerk mehr geht nicht mehr.


... hört sich für jemande wie mich, der 2 Laufwerke und 2 HDDs hat, garnicht gut an. Passen die wirklich nicht mehr rein, wenn ich den Radi in der Front platziere?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Snowman (2. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> 1.) Ich habe 2 Laufwerke und 2 HDDs. Könnte ich die nicht in die dafür vorgesehenen Schächte montieren, wenn ich den AGB in der Front anbringe? Wenn nicht, müsste ich mich nämlich erst wieder nach einem anderen Gehäuse umschauen. Eins, wo der Radi einfach oben drauf steht, habe ich auch jetzt schon ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Wenn Du einen Tripelradiator in die Front einbaust passt nur noch ein DVD Laufwerk rein reicht aber auch wozu 2? Hättest du dir die Bilder des Gehäuses mal richtig angesehen, hättest du bemerkt das die HDD Käfige hinten quer untergebracht sind. Wenn ich mal raten darf hast du bestimmt die Eheim Station 600 oder 1000. Die passt locker zwischen den 2. HDD Käfig und den 5 1/4 Zoll Schacht da könntest du sogar noch ne zweite hinpacken. Mit anderen Worten das Rebel 12 ist so groß das du alles problemlos untergebracht bekommst.

Und wenn dir jetzt einer erzählen will, das es nicht gut ist den Brenner für
alle Lesezugriffe zu verwenden, das ist bullshit. Auserdem kosten die heute nur noch 20 Euro.


----------



## boss3D (2. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Dass der HDD-Käfig hinten quer drinnen ist, ist mir schon aufgefallen. Ich hatte nur wegen den Laufwerken bedenken. Dann schmeiße ich wohl das eine raus und behalte nur das andere ... 

Im Prinzip benutze ich eh nur das DVD-Laufwerk.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Snowman (2. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Bin mal gespannt was du daraus machst.
und viele Bilder machen vielleicht sogar ein Tagebuch.


----------



## boss3D (5. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

^^ Da kommt bestimmt was ... 

Diese Woche sollte noch mein bestelltes Zeug kommen und dann wird die WaKü erstmal ordentlich hergerichtet.

Ich spiele aber schon mit einem ganz anderen Gedanken:
Ich bin mir mittlerweile absolut sicher, dass beide Sapphires die relativ starke Biegung des PCBs, die zwangsläufig bei der WaKühlermontage entsteht, nicht überlebt haben. Meine Club3D _(die perfekt läuft und mein neues Lieblingsspielzeug ist  )_ hat ein qualitativ hochwertigeres PCB. Deshalb plane ich für die nahe Zukunft, einen GPU-only WaKühler auf diese HD4870 zu montieren. Bevor jetzt die ersten Aufschreie kommen, möchte ich folgendes sagen:

1.) Bei einem GPU-only Kühler wird das PCB nicht gebogen, was das Risiko auf eine Zerstörung gegen 0 schwinden lässt.
2.) Habe ich schon unzählige LuKühler erfolgreich auf Grakas montiert und der Montagevorgang wäre bei einem GPU-only WaKühler der selbe. 

Ich bin also äußerst zuversichtlich, dass ich einen GPU-only WaKühler erfolgreich auf eine HD4870 montieren kann. 

Jetzt aber meine Frage:
Mir wurde hier schon mal einer empfohlen, allerdings habe ich bei diesem Modell ein paar Bedenken. Erstens bin ich mir nicht 100 %ig sicher, ob ich den wirklich auf meine HD4870 mit leicht verändertem PCB montieren kann und zweitens ist der für einen GPU-only WaKühler extrem teuer.

Kann mir bitte jemand einen GPU-only WaKühler empfehlen, den ich mit 100 %iger Sicherheit auf meine Club3D montieren kann und der kein Vermögen kostet _(aber trotzdem gute Leistung bietet)_? 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast3737 (6. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

ich mache am WE auch den GPU only drauf, kann dir ja dann mal paar pic's posten, wenn es fertig ist..hoffe die Temps gehen bei dem Ding so, weil es ein OC Labs Kanal-Kühler ist..diesen hab ich bei Aquatuning für 10€ gekauft...war mein Letzer Einkauf dort der A-C-Shop.de gefällt mir viel besser nicht nur von den Preisen...


----------



## boss3D (6. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

^^ Ja über Bilder würde ich mich sehr freuen. 

Kann mir denn niemand einen sehr guten, aber preislich attraktiven GPU-only Kühler empfehlen? Bei a-c-shop.de gibt es nur ein einziges Modell, das mich nicht anspricht. Ich wäre froh, wenn mir jemand einen von AT empfehlen könnte ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast3737 (8. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Hallo hier bin ich wieder die GPU ist jetzt im PC.

Die Temps können sich sehen lassen:
vor her hatte der Shadercore eine Temp von 67-69 Grad jetzt bei 45-47,5 Grad. Die CPU ist nur um einen Grad auf 45 Grad gestiegen und die Wassertemp liegt bei 30,7 Grad bei 22 Grad Zimmertemp 

Selbst die Temp der Vdimms ist um ca. 10 Grad gefallen weil ich auf den Kupferplättchen einfach Passivelemente geklebt habe...Die Folding at Home WU ist schon bei 90% und noch nicht abgestürzt  bin zufrieden..

Hier paar pics:


----------



## boss3D (8. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

1.) Danke für die Bilder.

2.) Respekt. Hammergeile Arbeit ...  

3.) Kannst du mir bitte nochmal verraten, von welchem Hersteller deine HD4870 ist? Meine sieht nämlich exakt gleich aus.

4.) Genauso wollte ich das mit dem VRAM auch machen! Zuerst die Kupferblättchen drauf und darauf dann mit WLK _(du hast doch WLK benutzt?)_ zusätzlich noch die Aluminium-Kühlkörperchen, die ich noch vom Twin-Turbo habe. 

5.) Kannst du mir einen sehr guten GPU-only Kühler empfehlen, der auch bezahlbar ist?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast3737 (8. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

nix zu danken die Bilder hatte ich ja versprochen 

Powercolor PCS+ 1024MB ist es und der Kühler ist von AT, vergiss nicht die Blende mit zu bestellen. 
was ich noch sagen muss:
 die Einschraubschraubbefestigungen die du benutzt sollten nicht so ein tiefes Gewinde haben, da der Kühler nur eine kurze Gewindebohrung hat..._Edit: ggf noch Distanzringe bestellen. ich habe einfach einen großen 1/4" Gummiring genommen, der hält zufällig dicht.
_ 
Wärmeleitkleber wollte ich erst nehmen (habe ich auch hier) aber an den Kühlern war schon ein Pad dran. Die Kupferplättchen habe ich dran gelassen wie du schon gesehen hast..einfach nur die Kühler drauf..


----------



## boss3D (8. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Also finanzielle ist das Ganze bei mir eh erst zu Weihnachten drinnen _(außer es kauft mir jemand meinen Waterblock ab)_. Vielleicht erlebe ich es ja doch noch, dass in meinem PC eine HD4870 cooled by H²O steckt [träum] ...  

Zu Weihnachten möchte ich mir auch das Sharkoon Rebel 12 Value Edition gönnen, in dem die WaKü super Platz hat. Jedenfalls fühle ich mich nicht mehr, wie ein totaler Anfänger und ich glaube schon, dass ich aus meinen Fehlern gelernt habe.  

Eine Frage hätte ich noch:
Wusstest du vor dem Kauf deiner Powercolor, dass die ein anderes PCB hat, als das, das man ständig auf den Bildern bei den Händlern sieht?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast3737 (8. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

ja das wusste ich... das diese im nicht REV gefertigt wird..habe sie bei Mindfactory gekauft und da war auch das Bild richtig..

Artikel: (Bearbeiten)
1 x EK Waterblocks Distanzring vernickeltes Messing (1 Stück x 3mm)     1,90 €*(Edit davon musst du 2 Stück haben sehe ich grade)
1 x OC-Labs Blende Schlitz 60-87mm     2,99 €*
1 x OC-Labs MonoBlock MB-G3 Video ( Rev2)     9,88 €*
Zwischensumme:     14,77 €*
General Logistics Systems (Versand nach DE : 0.38 kg) + Logistikpauschale:     5,18 €*
inkl. UST 19%:     3,16 €*
*Summe:     19,96 €**

das ist echt Billig für einen neuen Kühler!


----------



## Korn86 (8. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

*@RuneDRS:* Wie warm werden denn deine Spannungswandler, reicht denn eine passive Kühlung aus?

Ich kann es mir zwar nicht vorstellen, lasse mich aber gerne von dir eines Besseren belehren 


MfG Korn86


----------



## boss3D (9. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

@ RuneDRS
AT verlangt bei Versand nach Österreich ~ 12 €.  

Außerdem will ich nicht gerade den billigsten GPU-only-Kühler. Umsonst werden manche Modelle ja nicht so teuer sein. Irgendwelche Unterschiede in der Kühlleistung muss es geben?! Ist euch kein GPU-only-Kühler im preislichen Mittelfeld bekannt, der sehr gute Kühlleistung bietet?

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem Kühler, den mir "Olstyle" empfohlen hat? Wenn mich jemand überzeugen kann, dass der Kühler seinen Preis wert ist, würde ich mich freuen, denn ich will nur das beste für meine HD4870.  

@ Korn86
Ja, den Temps der SpaWas und des VRAM würden mich auch interessieren. Aber ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass eine passive Kühlung reicht. Bei meiner Club3D HD4870 ist der Lüfter auch so weit weg, dass kein Luftzug den Kupferblock auf den SpaWas erreicht und die bleiben trotzdem kühl ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast3737 (9. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

So als Vorbemerkung: 
guckt bitte auf den Fotos wo der Seitenlüfter sitzt(Foto 4)! Der Tempest hat nicht umsonst die besten Grafikkarten-Temps im PCGH Test gehabt.

Die Temp der Spawas hat sich nicht verändert. Auf Foto 6 kann man sehen wie ich messe die Temp liegt bei 51 Grad!

@Boss3D: Was spricht gegen diesen Kühler? Denn mein Beispiel beweist das 10 € nur für den Kühler auszugeben, nicht verkehrt sein kann!

Bin sehr zu frieden, Folding at Home funktioniert bisher ohne Abstürze...vermute das Vorher der VRam zu warm war und sich dadurch Fehler bei der Rechnung ergeben haben und Folding at Home dadurch ständig abstürzte..

Habe heute den E7200 auf 3,8 ghz mit 1,264v(lt. CPUZ im BIOS 1,28125v) gesetzt...er läuft mit 51 Grad..die Temp der GPU hat sich nicht verändert..die Wassertemp liegt bei 30,4 Grad und dazu die Luft-Temp mitten im Gehäuse bei 24 Grad


----------



## boss3D (9. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Dein Temps sind wirklich gut, aber ich tendiere trotzdem mehr zum D-Tek FuZion GFX 2. Das ist eines meiner Prinzipien, dass ich niemals das Billigste, aber auch nicht das Teuerste kaufe ...

Muss man beim GFX 2 eigentlich nur den Schlauch draufstecken? Da kann man ja keine Anschlüsse reinschrauben, oder?
Wie sieht es bei dir jetzt eigentlich in Hinblick auf OC aus? Geht bei der GPU jetzt mehr?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast3737 (9. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

naja billig ist er eigentlich nicht, er wird bloß ausverkauft, vorher hat er 39,99 gekostet! Vermute die GFX 2 Schlauchanschlüsse kannst du entfernen und deine eigenen drauf machen.


----------



## boss3D (9. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> Vermute die GFX 2 Schlauchanschlüsse kannst du entfernen und deine eigenen drauf machen.


Sowas habe ich mir auch gedacht. Anders würde es ja keinen Sinn machen ...

Naja, am Montag sollte erstmal die neue Pumpe und der WLK kommen. Dann richte ich die WaKü erstmal neu her, dass sie auch im jetztigen Gehäuse ihre Arbeit gut verrichten kann. Zu Weihnachten hole ich mir dann das Rebel12 Value Edition und einen GPU-only Kühler. 

Wie sieht es denn bei dir jetzt wirklich mit der Übertaktbarkeit aus? Geht bei der GPU jetzt mehr?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast3737 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Übrigens OC habe ich noch nicht getestet...werde ich auch in absehbarer Zeit nicht...habe einfach keine Lust mehr dazu..


----------



## boss3D (14. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> Übrigens OC habe ich noch nicht getestet...werde ich auch in absehbarer Zeit nicht...habe einfach keine Lust mehr dazu..


Gerade, wenn meine GPU unter Wasser ist, würde ich versuchen, das Maximum rauszuholen. Unter H²O bleibt die auch mit OC sehr kühl, wie ich ganze 2 Stunden an meiner Sapphire sehen konnte ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Korn86 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> Gerade, wenn meine GPU unter Wasser ist, würde ich versuchen, das Maximum rauszuholen. Unter H²O bleibt die auch mit OC sehr kühl, wie ich ganze 2 Stunden an meiner Sapphire sehen konnte ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D




Ja und dann passiert das was auch mit deiner Sapphire passiert ist... 

Außer der GPU gibt es auch noch die Spannungswandler die beim OC auch stark über ihre Nennlast betreiben werden und somit kaputt gehen können so wie bei dir, also lass es mit dem OC in Zukunft einfach sein


----------



## boss3D (15. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

^^ Brauchst du es nochmal? 

Meine beiden Sapphires sind nicht durch OC, oder überhitzte SpaWas draufgegangen, sondern durch die starke Biegung des PCB. Dieses ist bei den Sapphires ja qualitativ minderwertig und hält weniger aus, als das rote Ref.-PCB ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Korn86 (15. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> ^^ Brauchst du es nochmal?
> 
> Meine beiden Sapphires sind nicht durch OC, oder überhitzte SpaWas draufgegangen, sondern durch die starke Biegung des PCB. Dieses ist bei den Sapphires ja qualitativ minderwertig und hält weniger aus, als das rote Ref.-PCB ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D




Bei der ersten Sapphire hast du recht, bei der Letzten bin ich mir da aber nicht so sicher, immerhin lief sie nach dem Umbau und erst nach deinem "extrem OC-Versuch" den du noch im Forum angekündigt hast lief sie nicht mehr 

Also nicht böse sein, ist nur meine berechtigte Vermutung


----------



## boss3D (15. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Zu dem extrem OC-Versuch ist es garnie gekommen. Bevor ich so richtig OCn wollte, habe ich CS gezockt und da während des Zockens hat die Graka ins Gras gebissen. 

Dass die Taktraten auf dem Bild, das ich gepostet habe, nicht extrem sind, ist auch dir klar?!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Korn86 (15. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> Zu dem extrem OC-Versuch ist es garnie gekommen. Bevor ich so richtig OCn wollte, habe ich CS gezockt und da während des Zockens hat die Graka ins Gras gebissen.
> 
> Dass die Taktraten auf dem Bild, das ich gepostet habe, nicht extrem sind, ist auch dir klar?!
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Welche Taktraten waren denn das?

Ich würde sagen dass es ab 850MHz "extrem" wird, da die Spannungswandler der HD4870 so schon am Limit sind


----------



## boss3D (16. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Das war 800/1000 MHz, also wirklich sehr moderat. 
Ich würde bei einer HD4870 ebenfalls maximal bis 850/1100 gehen. Das restliche Potenzial _(sollte die Graka noch weiter gehen)_ würde ich zu Gunsten niedriger Temperaturen lieber ungenutzt lassen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast3737 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

mir stellt sich die ganze Zeit die Frage gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Spawas mit einem größeren Kühler aus zustatten? Ginge ein Mips für die Phasen des Mainboard auch?


----------



## Olstyle (16. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Müsstest halt nach den Abmessungen gucken.
Für die WC-Kühler gibt es z.B. Schablonen die man 1:1 ausdrucken kann zum rumprobieren.


----------



## Korn86 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> mir stellt sich die ganze Zeit die Frage gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Spawas mit einem größeren Kühler aus zustatten? Ginge ein Mips für die Phasen des Mainboard auch?



Du kannst wenn du die Möglichkeiten auf der Arbeit dazu hast und relativ gut in Metallverarbeitung bist die auch einen passenden Kühler selbst herstellen, ich würde das jedenfalls so machen wenn ich den bräuchte, geht eigentlich recht leicht von der Hand


----------



## Gast3737 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

ihr seht doch das Foto was sind das für "grauen viereckigen Phasen" rechts vor dem Passivelement für die Spawas? die dinger werden sau heiss, sollte man erwägen die auch zu kühlen mit nen paar Passivelementen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Bei der 4850 Referenzkühlung werden die jedenfalls gekühlt.
Mag sein, dass ihnen auch n Luftzug reicht (bei der 3850 waren sie ungekühlt), aber so ganz ohne ist vielleicht suboptimal.


----------



## Korn86 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei der 4850 Referenzkühlung werden die jedenfalls gekühlt.
> Mag sein, dass ihnen auch n Luftzug reicht (bei der 3850 waren sie ungekühlt), aber so ganz ohne ist vielleicht suboptimal.



Denke ich auch, ein Luftstrom sollte schon vorhanden sein, vor allem wenn man bedenkt was da sonst für eine Turbine ab Werk drauf bläst


----------



## Gast3737 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

heisst ich sollte mal nen paar Passivelemente draufkleben?. ok werde ich bald mal machen..


----------



## steinschock (17. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Heißt Du solltest für einen leichten Luftstrom sorgen, das kein Hitzestau entsteht.


----------



## Gast3737 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

ich könnte auf meine Fotos und auf mein sysprofil verweisen ..dort sieht man: ich habe einen NZXT Tempest, der einen Lüfter direkt neben den GPU Slots hat...also der leichte Luftstrom ist mehr als ausreichend erfüllt..


----------



## steinschock (17. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

oh dann  ist ja gut. 

Ich hab in Deinem Profil kein Foto gesehen, 

Wenn das die neue PCS mit geädertem PCB ist, solltes Du da wenig Probleme haben.


----------



## Gast3737 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

joob das ist die neue...also muss ich nicht nachhelfen oder mir sorgen machen? immerhin geht die GPU bist jetzt auf 820mhz folding@Home und und Fallout 3 stable!


----------



## steinschock (17. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Bei der Neuen ist die Stromversorgung verbessert worden die sollte da weniger Probleme haben.


----------



## boss3D (18. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> immerhin geht die GPU bist jetzt auf 820mhz folding@Home und und Fallout 3 stable!


820 MHz unter H²O?!  
Dann hast du aber eine schlechte Graka erwischt. Die 820 MHz macht meine schon unter Luft ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast3737 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

immer langsam im Gallopp eines ist sicher die Folding@Home Clients sind meiner bescheidenen Erfahrung nach die besten Gradmesser für stabiles System, geht der nicht geht der Rest erst recht nicht...habe den pretest von 820 überwunden und befinde mich grade bei 830mhz


----------



## boss3D (18. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Also wenn meine Grakas 30 Min. FurMark + 20 Min. Artefactscan _(ATi-Tool)_ + Crysis + Clear Sky + Most Wanted schaffen, dann sehe ich die als absolut stabil ...

Unter Wasser würde ich mir von einer HD4870 jedenfalls mind. 850 MHz erwarten, aber man kann nichts erzwingen.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## steinschock (19. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Beim zocken ein Pixelfehler den keiner sieht, ist was anderes wie wie ein falsches Ergebnis bei der Medizinforschung.


----------



## Gast3737 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

genau das ist die richtige Einstellung


----------



## boss3D (19. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

^^ Für einen PC in der Medizinforschun hole ich mir aber auch keine HD4870. Da greife ich zu einer FireGL/Quadro und solche Grakas übertaktet ein normaler Mensch auch nicht ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast3737 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

nicht so ernst nehmen wir sind F@H süchtig..


----------



## boss3D (19. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> nicht so ernst nehmen wir sind F@H süchtig..


Habe ich schon gemerkt ...  

Zu F@H kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich mich noch nie auch nur ansatzweise damit beschäftigt habe. Was mir so an Infos zugeflogen ist, kann man seinen PC für irgendwelche Berechnungen zur Verfügung stellen und dass diese die Graka fordern, glaube ich schon.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## steinschock (20. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Naja die Sachen lassen sich halt opt. Parallelisieren.
Da ist ne Graka wesentlich schneller wie ein voll ausgelasteter Quad.


----------



## Gast3737 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

bin bei stabilen 840mhz heute steht der Pretest auf 850 mhz an..


----------



## boss3D (20. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

^^ Wenn ich das so höre, kann ich es nichtmehr abwarten, auch meine Club3D endlich unter Wasser zu setzen ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Korn86 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> ^^ Wenn ich das so höre, kann ich es nichtmehr abwarten, auch meine Club3D endlich unter Wasser zu setzen ...



Ich drücke dir auf jeden Fall die Daume das dein nächster Versuch deine HD4870 unter Wasser zu setzen problemlos glückt und du keine weiteren Probleme mehr bekommst


----------



## Gast3737 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



boss3D schrieb:


> ^^ Wenn ich das so höre, kann ich es nichtmehr abwarten,[..]



und das mache ich alles mit einem 9,88 € Kühler..da sag doch mal einer das Ding sei billig

übrigens die Temps sind nicht merklich gestiegen sind ungefähr gleich bei GPU rd. 50 bzw. Ram 57 Grad geblieben


----------



## boss3D (20. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Der nächste Versuch ist ein GPU-only-Kühler und da ich schon jede Menge Luftkühler erfolgreich auf Graka montiert habe, mache ich mir da überhaupt keine Sorgen, da der Arbeitsvorgang ja der gleiche ist. 

So, wie es zur Zeit steht, wird es dieser. Für andere Empfehlungen bin ich aber dankbar.

@ RuneDRS
Hast du Crysis und kannst du es mal auf Very High laufen lassen? So langsam muss sich der höhere GPU-Takt doch mal auswirken?! Immerhin erreicht keine andere Grafikkarte über an die 850 MHz ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast3737 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Ich habe Warhead...aber das läuft auf 1680x1050 und 4xAA flüssig(bei 800mhz) ohne Aussetzer und ohne erkennbare lowFrames


----------



## boss3D (20. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Spielst du in Low, oder Medium? Selbst ohne AA/AF läuft Warhead bei mir in Enthusiast _(DX10, 1680 x 1050)_ mit durchschnittlich 20 FPS ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast3737 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

enthusiast wieso?..glaube dadurch das der E7200@3,8ghz läuft holt der noch einiges an Fraps raus..und die HD mit 1024 MB macht sich hier auch bemerkbar


----------



## boss3D (21. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Der Prozi sorgt bestenfalls für höhere Minimum-FPS, im Allgemeinen läuft das Game jedoch am Graka-Limit. Dass die 512 MB VRAM, mehr für einen Sprung von 20 FPS inkl. AA sorgen, kann ich mir auch nicht wirklich vorstellen. Des Weiteren habe ich heute irgendwo gelesen, dass es sich bei dir um *gefühlte *30 - 40 FPS handelt, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ...

Lass mal Fraps laufen und gibt dann bitte mal deine genauen Min-, Avg. unf Max-FPS an. 

Verstehe mich jetzt nicht falsch:
Ich glaube dir prinzipiell bei deinen Aussagen und ich lasse mich auch gerne von dir überzeugen, aber so lange du das nicht gemacht hast, fällt es mir schwer, an ein flüssiges Warhead in Enthusiast_ (+ 4x AA)_ zu glauben.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast3737 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> ohne Aussetzer und ohne erkennbare lowFrames





boss3D schrieb:


> dir um *gefühlte *30 - 40 FPS handelt, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ...
> 
> Lass mal Fraps laufen und gibt dann bitte mal deine genauen Min-, Avg. unf Max-FPS an.



das stimmt es sind gefühlte Fraps, das zählt für mich, mein Eindruck ist es ist flüssig, für manch einen anderen mag es nicht flüssig sein..messen könnte ich ja mal..fraps wollte ich sowieso haben weil ich das für Fallout 3 Bilder brauche..


----------



## Korn86 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

*@boss3D:* Mit meiner alten Sapphire HD4870/512 hatte ich in Crysis Warhead in 1680X1050 alles auf Gamer mit 4XAA nur maximal 14 Frames nie mehr, sprich der Vram war voll, habe es auch mit Riva-Tuner gemessen. In dem gleichen Level mit den selben Einstellungen habe ich mit meiner Powercolor HD4870/1024 jetzt 30-40 Frames. Wie du siehst profitiert die HD4870 von 1GB doch schon schon ordentlich


----------



## boss3D (21. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Mag ja sein, aber zu 100 % glaube ich es erst, wenn mir einer von euch Fraps-Messungen liefert ... 

Laut PCGH wirken sich die zusätzlichen 512 MB in Warhead va. mit AA zwar aus, aber nicht so stark, wie ihr mir das erzählt.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## boss3D (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Ihr habt ja bestimmt schon in anderen Threads gelesen, dass ich mir zu Weihnachten gerne ein neues Gehäuse gönnen möchte. Ich tendiere sehr stark zum Cooler Master HAF, allerdings würde ich damit mit meinem Triple-Radi nicht sonderlich glücklich werden. Finanziell wäre es möglich, dass ich mir einen Dual- und einen Single-Radi kaufe. 

Damit sollte es dann doch keine Probleme mehr geben, oder? Den Dual oben hin und den Single innen an der Rückseite, wo normalerweise nur ein 120er Lüfter wäre ...

^^ Geht das?

Preislich gesehen, ist es egal, ob ich mir das Cosmos S hole und den Triple behalte, oder zum HAF greife und 2 Radis dazukaufe. Irgendwie gefällt mir einfach das HAF extrem gut. Vom ersten Moment weg, wo ich das HAF sah, wusste ich, dass es mein Traumgehäuse ist.   

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Digger (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

du musst bei dem 120er aupassen wie viel abstand du zwischen seitnewand un radi hast. ich weiß nich wie es beio haf is, aber viele gehäuse haben da nichmal 1cm platz zwischen lüfter und wand. da machen sich ja die meisten radi schlecht...
also wegen dem 120er solltest du auf jeden fall mal genauer anchfragen wie da der abstand is


----------



## boss3D (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Ok, danke für den Hinweis.  

Eine Frage noch: Passt in das HAF oben ein 2x 120er Radi hin, oder gehört da ein 2x 140er Radi hin? Oder ginge beides? Für einen Fehlkauf will ich mein Weihnachtsgeld nicht verschwenden ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Digger (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

also den bilder nach, bei CK passt ein radi mit dünnem ramen rein... aber vergewisser dich mal lieber nochmal...

nen 280er radi gibt sbis jetzt ja nur von BI...und die gehen nur gut mit schnellen lüftern -> laut...
ich würde wenn es geht nen 240 nehmen. du müsstest fragen, ob ada im deckel die beiden lüfter DIREKT nebeneinander sitzen(dann passt der radi) wenn da abstand is, dann passt der radi nich..


----------



## boss3D (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Sollte doch ein 240er Radi sein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob da dann noch ein 120er Radi dazupasst ist allerdings wirklich fraglich. Meinst du, ein Dual mit meinen beiden Scythe S-Fles drauf würde auch reichen, um Graka und CPU zu kühlen, wenn ich dafür zu einem dickeren Dual greife?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Digger (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

joa sieht guct aus 

(cm verkauft radis?)


----------



## boss3D (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Hast du noch meine Frage unter dem Bild gelesen, die ich nachträglich dazugeschrieben habe?

Was meinst du mit "cm verkauft Radis"? Ich werde meinen bei Aquatuning holen ...
_
PS: Das Bild habe ich bei google ausgegraben, falls du das meintest._

*[Edit]*
Wie man hier lesen kann, passt ein 120er Single-Radi angeblich hinten hin?!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Digger (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

ich hab mich gewundert, weil auf dem radi coolermaster draufstand und ich den radi nich kannte...

klar kannste deinen radi bei AT holen 

na wenn das der wakü-case sagt  dann wird das wohl stimmen. ich würd trotzdem lieber einen radi nehmen der recht schmal is, also nich viel breiter als ein 120mm lüfter. (sprich nich grade einen Blackice nehmen, die sind recht breit )


----------



## boss3D (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Beim 240er dachte ich an einen Black Ice. Der sollte doch keine Probleme oben im Top machen?!

100 &ig sicher bin ich mir aber immer noch nicht, ob da hinten auch wirklich ein 120er Radi hinpasst. Wenn ich ein Bild sehen würde, würde ich es glauben [google ...].

*[Edit]*
Ich weiß jetzt, wie ich es mache: Ich hole mir erstmal nur das Case und sehe mir dann die Situation mit einem Triple-Radi an. Dann kann ich auch leicht messen, ob da ein 120er Radi hinpassen würde.   

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Digger (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

also ich würde von dem blackice imho abraten, da die zwar echt gut sind mit schnellen lüftern da durch aber auch laut werden. da würd ich eher die magicool xtreme oda so nehmen, da solltest du nochmal genauer anchfrgaen um quatsch-thread.
im deckel dürfte eig kein radi probleme machen.

ich schätze mal dass hinten ein radi reinpasst, nach dem foto siehts aus, als wär da ein 140er lüfter drin is. wenn dein radi dann nich viel breiter als 140 is dann passt das easy 



_e: der watercool HTFS soll angeblich nur 120 breit sein also passt DER mit sicheheit. und schlecht sind die htsf auch nich._


----------



## boss3D (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



Digger schrieb:


> _e: der watercool HTFS soll angeblich nur 120 breit sein also passt DER mit sicheheit. und schlecht sind die htsf auch nich._


Könnte stimmen, sieht aber urhässlich aus, das Teil. Ich mache es, wie oben bei Edit beschrieben ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## GoZoU (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



Digger schrieb:


> _der watercool HTFS soll angeblich nur 120 breit sein also passt DER mit sicheheit. und schlecht sind die htsf auch nich._



Der soll nicht nur, der ist 120 Millimeter breit.  Übrigens mMn einer der schönsten Radiatoren auf dem Markt. Das qualitativ hochwertige Edelstahlgehäuse macht schon was her 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Digger (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

stimmt  der is schon sehr schön und die leistung passt auch  

natürlich muss das edelstahl auch passen. bei mir ginge es nich... sonst hätt ich den bestimmt auch in erwägung gezogen 
(nun gut, jetzt hab ich halt einen tfc...was soll man machen )


----------



## boss3D (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

*Aquatuning Österreich *_(aquatuning.at)_* hat eröffnet und man kann bis zum 20.12.2008 versandkostenfrei bestellen ... *  

Das werde ich gleich ausnutzen, um mir den *Aquacomputer aquagratiX für HD 4870 Typ 2 *_(Link)_ für meine Club3D zu bestellen. Dieser Komplett-Kühler passt nämlich auch auf eine HD4870, die nicht dem Referenzdesign entspricht. 
_(Danke an "scamps" für den Hinweis)_

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Las_Bushus (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

bei aquacomputer gibts ein bild dazu auf welches karten layout der typ2 passt, da solltest du vorher schauen ob das deinem layout entspricht... nicht das du dann einen Kühler hast der nicht passt =/ (also noch einen^^)


----------



## boss3D (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

^^ Passt zu 100 %. Ich habe mich bereits sehr genau informiert ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## boss3D (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Ihr könnte euch garnicht vorstellen, was mir der Postbote eben gebracht hat ...

Das Paket wurde von Club3D direkt über Alternate zu mir weitergeleitet und kommt aus der Support-Abteilung vom Hersteller. 

*Dafür, dass ich meine 512er Club3D HD4870 geschrottet habe, habe ich von Club3D mehr, oder weniger gratis eine 1 GB HD4870 als "Belohnung" bekommen!!! *   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Club3D hat echt den geilsten Support! Kulanter geht es wirklich nicht.  

Jedenfalls werde ich jetzt gleich mal das CoolerMaster HAF bestellen und nächste Woche baue ich dann das ganze System ins neue Gehäuse und werde wieder versuchen, die Graka unter Wasser zu setzen. Also bleibt auf dem Laufenden, Jungs ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## DanielX (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

@boss3D

Alter du hast ja mal so ein Luck! 

Aber schön das du wieder eine 4870 hast.

MfG DanielX


----------



## boss3D (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



DanielX schrieb:


> Alter du hast ja mal so ein Luck!


Nach einem halben Jahr nichts als Pech wurde es aber langsam auch mal Zeit dafür ... 


DanielX schrieb:


> Aber schön das du wieder eine 4870 hast.


Jo, tut richtig gut, wieder alles Zocken zu können. Der Performnaceunterschied zur 512er HD4870 ist wesentlich größer, als ich dachte! Gleich mal 10 FPS mehr in Warhead mit AF und auch alle anderen Games laufen merkbar schneller. Nur der Prozi hinkt jetzt ein Bisschen hinterher. Mit der 512er hat mein E6750 @ 3.6 GHz schön harmoniert, aber die 1 GB HD4870 wird vor allem in Benchmarks übelst ausgebremst. In Games merke ich davon noch nichts, weil ich immer alles so einstelle, dass das Game am Grakalimit, aber flüssig läuft.

Jedenfalls werde ich morgen, oder übermorgen das CoolerMaster HAF bestellen und dann gibt es hier wieder mehr Bilder zu sehen. Hoffentlich glückt diesmal die WaKühler-Montage. Wegen dem Umzug ins neue Gehäuse mache ich mir keine Sorgen.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## DanielX (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Ja sobald man die Spiele mit AA zockt, was ich nur mache denn ohne könnt ich kotzen, machen sich die 512MB mehr doch bemerkbar.

Ich weiß das da ein Kollege ein relativ ähnliches System wie ich hat nur halt mit der 1GB Version drinnen.

Achja und das Gehäuse ist auch was echt feines, hätte ich nicht noch mein Armor hier was erstmal so werden soll wie ich es mir vorstelle, wäre das HAF sicherlich meines. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## zettiii (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

Finde ich ne feine Sache von Club3D 
Hast du dir aber auch verdient nach der Pechsträhne 
Dann viel Spaß beim Basteln und viel Erfolg beim Fluten der Graka !


----------



## boss3D (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*



zettiii schrieb:


> Finde ich ne feine Sache von Club3D


Ich bezweifle ehrlich gesagt, dass das Absicht von denen war, eine kaputte 512er gratis gegen eine 1 GB Version auszutauschen ... 


zettiii schrieb:


> Hast du dir aber auch verdient nach der Pechsträhne
> Dann viel Spaß beim Basteln und viel Erfolg beim Fluten der Graka !


Danke ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## B4umkuch3n (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fragen zur HD4870 cooled by H²O ...*

hast du den leuten von deiner leidesngeschichte erzählt?
und natürlich wünsch ich dir viel glück beim umbau


----------

